# ALISA me sigue sin responder



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (27 Ene 2016)

Tenia razon Aldono, a parte del infinito numero de admiradores que tiene, ella ya estara a la caza de un chico malote con pasta, como manda el principio de la hipergamia no se va ni a molestar en responder a mi mensaje ni con un "jiji gracias".

He fracasado.


----------



## Christina Mirabilis (27 Ene 2016)

Puedes probar con Sabrina Pasterski.


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (27 Ene 2016)

Te quería preguntar justamente cómo te había ido. Lo cierto es que lleva bastante inactiva desde anteayer cuando empezó las clases en Deusto.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (27 Ene 2016)

Estara codeandose con un miembro de la burguesia vasca, descendiente de grandes jauntxos como los Ortuzar, Ochandategui, Chavarri y otros grandes señores.


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (27 Ene 2016)

Lo importante es que tú cumpliste con tu deber como caballero español.

Ahora puedes olvidarte de ella con la conciencia tranquila y a otra cosa mariposa.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (27 Ene 2016)

Christina Mirabilis dijo:


> Puedes probar con Sabrina Pasterski.



Parece maja, pero la fama hace que las mujeres aspiren a individuos con mayor estatus.Notting Hill es una patraña de pelicula que engaña a los pobres solterones de 30 años.


----------



## Christina Mirabilis (27 Ene 2016)

Bilbainadas88 dijo:


> Parece maja, pero la fama hace que las mujeres aspiren a individuos con mayor estatus.Notting Hill es una patraña de pelicula que engaña a los pobres solterones de 30 años.




Joder no me digas que has visto ese truño que ni yo como mujer he tenido valor de tragarme.


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (27 Ene 2016)

El domingo prometía colgar un vídeo nuevo y aún seguimos esperando.

---------- Post added 27-ene-2016 at 12:18 ----------




Christina Mirabilis dijo:


> Joder no me digas que has visto ese truño que ni yo como mujer he tenido valor de tragarme.



¿Cómo llevas tu embarazo?

---------- Post added 27-ene-2016 at 12:21 ----------

Bilbainadas, apuesto a que ahora desearías haberte matriculado en Deusto.

Lo que no puedo creerme que todo un ingeniero de caminos, canales y puertos no sea lo bastante bueno para ella.


----------



## Christina Mirabilis (27 Ene 2016)

Curioso impertinente dijo:


> El domingo prometía colgar un vídeo nuevo y aún seguimos esperando.
> 
> ---------- Post added 27-ene-2016 at 12:18 ----------
> 
> ...




Como dvd, para mediados de 2017.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (27 Ene 2016)

Christina Mirabilis dijo:


> Joder no me digas que has visto ese truño que ni yo como mujer he tenido valor de tragarme.



La vi, si, pero no la vi terminar porque me parecio una broma de mal gusto.


----------



## eltonelero (27 Ene 2016)

A mi me fascina el fenomeno Alyssa, no por Alyssa en si, que es lo menos interesante. 

Es increible toda la cohorte de pagafantas que hay detrás suyo y como una chica guapa a dia de hoy puede tener la vida solucionada solo mostrandose por la red.


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (27 Ene 2016)

Christina Mirabilis dijo:


> Como dvd, para mediados de 2017.



Va a ser el parto de los montes.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (27 Ene 2016)

Y la tal Misha esa tampoco, se conecta pero pasa olimpicamente de mi comentario.Sospecho que es una tapadera del kremlin, porque sus mensajes son todos de chicas que anuncian un pagina de lo que parecen escorts de lujo, y solo tiene una foto en su perfil.

Esto del facebook es una gran mierda, una estafa para subir el ego a las mujeres.


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (27 Ene 2016)

eltonelero dijo:


> *A mi me fascina el fenomeno Alyssa, no por Alyssa en si, que es lo menos interesante. *
> 
> Es increible toda la cohorte de pagafantas que hay detrás suyo y como una chica guapa a dia de hoy puede tener la vida solucionada solo mostrandose por la red.



Sí, sí. Eso dicen todos

Mirad, es la empresa de la madre de Alissa. De casta le viene al galgo.

http://www.coachingcenter.kz/


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (27 Ene 2016)

Curioso impertinente dijo:


> Sí, sí. Eso dicen todos
> 
> Mirad, es la empresa de la madre de Alissa. De casta le viene al galgo.
> 
> http://www.coachingcenter.kz/



Tu le podrias tirar fichas a la madre.


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (27 Ene 2016)

Bilbainadas88 dijo:


> Y la tal Misha esa tampoco, se conecta pero pasa olimpicamente de mi comentario.Sospecho que es una tapadera del kremlin, porque sus mensajes son todos de chicas que anuncian un pagina de lo que parecen escorts de lujo, y solo tiene una foto en su perfil.
> 
> Esto del facebook es una gran mierda, una estafa para subir el ego a las mujeres.



¿Pero no es ucraniana? Estará a sueldo de Kiev, en todo caso.

Y ojito, que Misha es diminutivo de Mijail.


----------



## Markkus (27 Ene 2016)

Normal y previsible. Eres un omega sin BMW, GYM ni Nietzsche. La chica está buena y le suben el ego diariamente a través de las redes sociales. ¿Qué cojones puedes ofrecerle tú? ¿Una puta carta en plan logroñes?

El malote de su UNI ya se la empotrará. Dont worry bro.


----------



## eltonelero (27 Ene 2016)

Curioso impertinente dijo:


> Sí, sí. Eso dicen todos
> 
> Mirad, es la empresa de la madre de Alissa. De casta le viene al galgo.
> 
> http://www.coachingcenter.kz/



También es que se que ni merece la pena intentarlo con una tia asi.
Si lo prefieres asi.


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (27 Ene 2016)

Bilbainadas88 dijo:


> Tu le podrias tirar fichas a la madre.



No hombre, no. Está un poco pasadita para mi gusto. Y tengo fichada a alguna otra más interesante.

Eso sí, tiene unos ojos que...

...y no digo más.

¿Sabías que la ciudad de Almaty está más cerca de la frontera china que de Ucrania?


----------



## gurrumino (27 Ene 2016)

Mejor para ti Bilba, seguro que es inagüantable la niña, una chica que expone su vida en el puto carapadre y otras mierda de sitios y que tiene una coorte de babosos de todos los colores olíendola las bragas no puede colmar las expectativas de un hombre en condiciones, un puto infierno .


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (27 Ene 2016)

Curioso impertinente dijo:


> ¿Pero no es ucraniana? Estará a sueldo de Kiev, en todo caso.
> 
> Y ojito, que Misha es diminutivo de Mijail.



Masha, perdon.


----------



## Mineroblanco (27 Ene 2016)

Intentalo en la disco Cats (universitarias). Y si quieres tener éxito seguro, en algunos bares de copas es fácil.


----------



## qualicion (27 Ene 2016)

Con esta tontería y la de forocoches de sentir fascinación por esa puta, la zorra tiene casi 50 k suscriptores ya. Enhorabuena, otro ejemplo de ciberpagafantismo.

Y si no follas bilba, es por juntarte con el insecto, markkus, newlife y demás basura. Si te vinieras conmigo, logroñés, rbu, etc... follarias mas


----------



## Mother of owneds (27 Ene 2016)

Tendría su gracia que se la estuviera follando (por el culo además ) un liberal afrancesado de los que tanto abundan por guiputxilandia


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (27 Ene 2016)

El título del hilo es sintacticamente incorrecto.

Parece que estuvieras diciendo que Alissa te sigue los pasos y cada vez que te das la vuelta para preguntarle qué quiere ella no responde.


----------



## Mother of owneds (27 Ene 2016)

Por favor, que alguien con maña haciendo chops le haga memes a Alissa


----------



## eltonelero (27 Ene 2016)

En San Sebastian hay mucho estudiante pijo no erasmus de paises de luz. (Australia, Suiza, Suecia, EEUU) Como se le cruce alguno, los panchitos(y fantañoles) van a pillar rebote.

P


----------



## PumukiCabreado (27 Ene 2016)

Yo creo que Alisa busca a alguien que le enseñe "la cultura española", cosa que los de su edad desconocen de hecho les repugna. Por lo tanto los únicos que pueden enseñarle algo son profesores de universidad e intelectuales de más de 30 años por no decir de 40. Alguien con conocimientos de historia y geografía que le haga excursiones y le explique la historia de cada pueblo y edificios. En definitiva, un guía cultural que le satisfaga su curiosidad por el país.


----------



## Ghost hunter (27 Ene 2016)

Ánimo Bilba, no es más que otra zorra de las tantas que hay en internet.

Siendo sincero, la putita esta no te responde porque el tiempo que dedicaría a ello la supone un coste de oportunidad económica. Ella sabe que gastar el tiempo en montar un vídeo es mucho más rentable que responder a los pagafantas, por los que en muchos casos sentirá incluso desprecio y asco.

Pero tranquilo, tu ya has cumplido con tu deber, ahora solo te queda mirar a otro lado con desprecio y proseguir tu camino en busca de una mujer que esté a tu nivel.

---------- Post added 27-ene-2016 at 15:46 ----------




PumukiCabreado dijo:


> Yo creo que Alisa busca a alguien que le enseñe "la cultura española", cosa que los de su edad desconocen de hecho les repugna. Por lo tanto los únicos que pueden enseñarle algo son profesores de universidad e intelectuales de más de 30 años por no decir de 40. Alguien con conocimientos de historia y geografía que le haga excursiones y le explique la historia de cada pueblo y edificios. En definitiva, un guía cultural que le satisfaga su curiosidad por el país.



Bilba con 20 años sabe de eso más que muchos gafapastas e intelectuales del sturbaks de 30 y 40.............y posiblemente más que muchos profesores de instituto.


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (27 Ene 2016)

eltonelero dijo:


> En San Sebastian hay mucho estudiante pijo no erasmus de paises de luz. (Australia, Suiza, Suecia, EEUU) Como se le cruce alguno, los panchitos(y fantañoles) van a pillar rebote.
> 
> P



Mucho peor sería que se liara con un "lisensiado" panchito.


----------



## Crispín Klander (27 Ene 2016)

qualicion dijo:


> Y si no follas bilba, es por juntarte con el insecto, markkus, newlife y demás basura. Si te vinieras conmigo, logroñés, rbu, etc... follarias mas



Eso seguro. 

Pero -desgraciadamente para vosotros- a Bilbainadas le gusta el sexo hetero.


----------



## INVICTVS (27 Ene 2016)

Tendrías que haber sido menos rimbombante y más malote. Error de novato.

Por esa vía es difícil conseguir nada, pero quizás con un mensaje adecuado puedas rascar algo.

Si veo que me aburro y tengo tiempo: cuenta troll de Facebook y le mando yo otro para probar suerte.
Luego comparto amistosamente los resultados con vosotros, claro.


----------



## Crispín Klander (27 Ene 2016)

Creo que el error que comete nuestro insigne Bilbainadas es tratar de pescar una diosa eslava en Espanna. 

Conforme llegan, se les sube el ego por las nubes , se lorealizan. 

Por el este ( no hace falta irse a vladivostok , probablemente en Lituania ,letonia ,etc ) tienes las mismas churris, pero sin el lorealismo de la Alisa.

Alisa , que -en estos precisos instantes- esta eligiendo la polla mas malota y forrada para pasar el miercoles noche arropada.


----------



## RBU o madmax (27 Ene 2016)

no vas ni al gym y intentas ligar jaj


----------



## INVICTVS (27 Ene 2016)

Es verdad, al llegar aquí se echan a perder.

Hay que ir a por ellas y procurar que no se contaminen por nuestra decadente sociedad.


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (28 Ene 2016)

Ha puesto otra foto de la playa de la Concha, con surfistas.

Y responde a algunos de los comentarios.

Instagram

¿A ti no te ha respondido aún, Bilbainadas?


----------



## Mother of owneds (28 Ene 2016)

Curioso impertinente dijo:


> Ha puesto otra foto de la playa de la Concha, con surfistas.



No tiene un pelo de tonta. Esta lo tiene claro. Y hace bien.


----------



## eltonelero (28 Ene 2016)

> jesus.chen@alissaofficial_ no preste atencion a malos comentarios, las personas que somos tus fans o seguidores lo hacemos porque asi lo deseamos nadie nos obliga, en particular yo lo hago porque me llamó mucho la atencion que aprendieras el español sin ayuda y de forma autodidacta y eso sorprende... tambien sos una chica interesante e inteligente. Por lo que pienso que vos eres libre de eres de responder a los comentarios o no hacerlo, al final somos nosotros tambien los que decidimos seguirte en tus aventuras.... te deseo lo mejor en tus estudios y suerte



Bilbainadas aprende de la filosofia fanta-panchita-zen.
No esperes nada, simplemente disfruta de las imagenes que te ofrezca Alisa, enviale energia positiva sin esperar nada a cambio.

---------- Post added 28-ene-2016 at 16:09 ----------




Especula Especulorum dijo:


> No tiene un pelo de tonta. Esta lo tiene claro. Y hace bien.



Lo raro que no pillara una foto con surfistas si los hay a todas horas.
Aunque surfear en la playa de la concha es mas que nada para posturear que surfear realmente.


----------



## INVICTVS (28 Ene 2016)

Curioso impertinente dijo:


> Ha puesto otra foto de la playa de la Concha, con surfistas.
> 
> Y responde a algunos de los comentarios.
> 
> ...



Os juro que como vuelva a leer a un infraser panchito recomendándole que aprenda a hablar de su putapenosa forma local o que visite su tercermundista país de mierda, cojo el primer vuelo que pille a Sudacalandia y me lío a hostias.


A ver, macacos, es una mujer culta y europea criada en un territorio extraño semiconquistado por rusos.
La mentalidad y actitud imperialistas corren por sus venas, por lo que si va a Sudamérica, será para admirar el impresionante legado ESPAÑOL y relacionarse con criollos no contaminados por la mestización.

Habéis perdido la partida, panchitos. GAME OVER.


----------



## eltonelero (28 Ene 2016)

INVICTVS dijo:


> Os juro que como vuelva a leer a un infraser panchito recomendándole que aprenda a hablar de su putapenosa forma local o que visite su tercermundista país de mierda, cojo el primer vuelo que pille a Sudacalandia y me lío a hostias.
> 
> 
> A ver, macacos, es una mujer culta y europea criada en un territorio extraño semiconquistado por rusos.
> ...






> fan1alissamorno aparece mi comentario lo escribiré en partes
> fan1alissamorParte 1 Hola Alissamor cómo estás cómo va todo en la escuela? deseo saber, siempre quería que supieras algo muy boñito de mi y al ver el paisaje tan perfecto que parece que el cielo es la arena y la arena es el cielo caminamos sobre el cielo, y el mar es la vida infinita, y siguiendo una línea lógica de pensamiento, cuando veo un cuadro una pintura me pregunto quién la realizó y por qué y cuándo? algunos pudiesen pensar que de la nada o solito pero no pudo haberse hecho solito, y tambíén cuando veo un carro un coche me pregunto quién lo diseñó y cuándo y cuál fué su emoción? y también unos pueden decir que de la nada pudo ser, entonces yo te pregunto a Tí y a Mí quién lo hizo quién nos creó?
> fan1alissamorParte 2 entonces siguiendo una línea lógica de pensamiento quién creó el paisaje que se repite en varias partes y quién nos creó a Tí y a Mí con tantas cualidades y virtudes y dones? Yo creo que fué Dios el que nos creó así de maravillosos y al paisaje también, aunque algunos incrédulos lo nieguen y digan que de la nada pudo ser o de otra forma sin una mente y sin un ser y sin ninguna personalidad pudo ser creado, entonces esto quería decirte de mi, y también quiero citar algo 'En el principio creó Dios los cielos y la tierra y la tierra estaba desordenada y vacía'
> fan1alissamorParte 3, eso de desordenada y vacía quiere decir sugiere que antes de los seres humanos ya había otra clase de vida y estaban igual que ahora, peleándose y odiándose por todo con razón o sin razón con motivo o sin motivo por cosas insignificantes, entonces en el texto en el relato dice que habia tinieblas y quiere decir que hubo como una destrucción total a consecuencia de esa situación, tal cual ahora resurge,
> fan1alissamorParte 4, desgraciadamente existe continua el mal y no quiere decir que seguirá por siempre, pero mejor disfrutemos del vivir del amor del comer y a esto no le quiero llamar religiosidad sino espiritualidad tal como me conociste El Santo Niño De Todo Tu Amor, y la próxima vez que visites el paisaje te puedes preguntar o empezar a meditarlo al tomarte una foto junto con el paisaje) )) ))) qué piensas de esto? tal vez lo creas




tiene que ser un trolleo:XX:


----------



## gurrumino (28 Ene 2016)

Ejte es muy bueno también.

fan1alissamorParte 1 Hola Alissamor cómo estás cómo va todo en la escuela? deseo saber, siempre quería que supieras algo muy boñito de mi y al ver el paisaje tan perfecto que parece que el cielo es la arena y la arena es el cielo caminamos sobre el cielo, y el mar es la vida infinita, y siguiendo una línea lógica de pensamiento, cuando veo un cuadro una pintura me pregunto quién la realizó y por qué y cuándo? algunos pudiesen pensar que de la nada o solito pero no pudo haberse hecho solito, y tambíén cuando veo un carro un coche me pregunto quién lo diseñó y cuándo y cuál fué su emoción? y también unos pueden decir que de la nada pudo ser, entonces yo te pregunto a Tí y a Mí quién lo hizo quién nos creó?

Jsjsjsjsj.

---------- Post added 28-ene-2016 at 16:16 ----------




eltonelero dijo:


> tiene que ser un trolleo:XX:



Me has pisado mascho ::..


----------



## Mother of owneds (28 Ene 2016)

eltonelero dijo:


> Aunque surfear en la playa de la concha es mas que nada para posturear que surfear realmente.



Correcto. Básicamente para cazar Alissas  Lógicamente las Alissas prefieren surferos con buen cuerpo y que disfrutan la vida antes que pringaos que escriben poemas y cartitas de amor. Sin acritud y tal.


----------



## INVICTVS (28 Ene 2016)

La madre que los parió, joder. ¿No me digáis que no es para hacerles tragar plomo?


----------



## Ghost hunter (28 Ene 2016)

INVICTVS dijo:


> La madre que los parió, joder. ¿No me digáis que no es para hacerles tragar plomo?



MG42 y a segar la mala hierva.













Lo malo es que entre toda esa basura siempre habrá alguna persona competente como nuestro amigo Bilba.............


----------



## Ov€rdose (28 Ene 2016)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=JcQ8zhCO6h0

Mira y aprende que jijijjaja tiene con el quarterback del equipo local.


----------



## Cui Bono (28 Ene 2016)

Bilba, parece que le gustan mazaos y tu eres piltrafilla (sin ánimo de faltar). 
El BMW como que no hasta que dejes de pedir paguita a aita, pero a Niche y Gym sí tendrías que tenerlos en cuenta.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (28 Ene 2016)

Le voy a dar un ultimatum, y si en las proximas 48 horas no responde como es debido, le declaro la guerra a Kazajistan.


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (30 Ene 2016)

Dentro de escasos minutos vence el ultimátum.

¿Te ha respondido?¿Has decretado la movilización general?

Alissa ha hecho una nueva amiga y ésta la ha invitado a su fiesta de cumpleaños.

Instagram


----------



## SeñorDonLoco (30 Ene 2016)

está pidiendo a gritoss un negrata de 3 patas que la reviente


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (30 Ene 2016)

SeñorDonLoco dijo:


> está pidiendo a gritoss un negrata de 3 patas que la reviente



Lo estás pidiendo tú.

Ella es un ser de luz y sólo se dejará tomar por un joven de buena familia.

---------- Post added 30-ene-2016 at 18:18 ----------




Ov€rdose dijo:


> www.youtube.com/watch?v=JcQ8zhCO6h0
> 
> Mira y aprende que jijijjaja tiene con el quarterback del equipo local.



Ahora que lo miro de nuevo, no me había fijado en la destreza que tiene cortando un pepino en rodajas.


----------



## Sonny (30 Ene 2016)

Bilbainadas88 dijo:


> Tenia razon Aldono, a parte del infinito numero de admiradores que tiene, ella ya estara a la caza de un chico malote con pasta, como manda el principio de la hipergamia no se va ni a molestar en responder a mi mensaje ni con un "jiji gracias".
> 
> He fracasado.



No le des vueltas, hiciste lo correcto pero alguien se te adelantó.
Pero no te preocupes, pronto volverá a estar en el mercado. Ya me está cansando y además la chupa regular.


----------



## S. Moguilevich (30 Ene 2016)

Deja las hembras y vuelve a Dios, en él encontrarás la dicha y el gozo


----------



## Hermericus (30 Ene 2016)

La categoría de vencido solo se alcanza después de haber luchado, y eso distingue del desertor y del cobarde.

By Makinavaja.


----------



## allan smithee (30 Ene 2016)

Bilba, lo tuyo son las estepas castellanas, no las rusas.


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (1 Feb 2016)

> 17 h
> alissaofficial_#Pintxos bar en San Sebastián P.D. Cuál es vuestra comida favorita? ¿Me podeis aconsejar en los comentarios algunos platos típicos de vuestros países, por favor? #donostia Пинчос бар в Сан-Себастьяне Можете посоветовать мне какие-нибудь типичные блюда вашей страны в комментариях, пожалуйста? :* #сансебастьян



Instagram

---------- Post added 01-feb-2016 at 14:45 ----------

A ver, ¿quién ha sido?



> blablabla2355Alissa ya te han comido la concha en España? Haz saber a toda esta *orda* de patéticos pagafantas cuando te deja bien follada un españolazo para que se echen a llorar.


----------



## eltonelero (1 Feb 2016)

> blablabla2355Alissa ya te han comido la concha en España? Haz saber a toda esta orda de patéticos pagafantas cuando te deja bien follada un españolazo para que se echen a llorar.




Venga, quien ha sido?


----------



## Armin Tamzarian (1 Feb 2016)

Juas juas juasjuas


----------



## hartman (1 Feb 2016)

allan smithee dijo:


> Bilba, lo tuyo son las estepas castellanas, no las rusas.



mas bien los carpatos.


----------



## Gorguera (1 Feb 2016)

*damncloudff7*¿Qué clase de lenguaje es ese para con esta DAMA con mayúsculas, como lo es Alissa?, en serio, que clase de...(perdonen mis censuradas palabras) mier...a tienen en la cabeza está gente. 

La "vida privada" de Alissa lo determina ella, es asunto de ella, no un maleducado como tú, que derrocha infracultura y falta de respeto a más no poder. 

@blablabla2355. Tú y muchos otros en este foro, se han equivocado si sólo la ven como un vil objeto sexual, está chica Alissa es mucho más que eso, ella vale muchísimo como ser humano, por su inteligencia, talento, humildad, y sencillez, y por eso yo la estimó y admiro enormemente.

*damncloudff7 *Triste comentario de un cerrado mental, que no puede ver más allá de "tetas", y estúpida manera de generalizar a todos. 

Cada persona, mentalidad, es diferente. 

Hay personas que, a pesar de que apreciamos la belleza externa, sabemos valorar a alguien más allá de lo físico, sino estaría siguiendo a muchas "artistas" y "famosas", que son apoyadas y publicitadas por "grandes empresarios" con tu mentalidad, que ni voy a dar sus nombres, incluso muy atractivas, pero que son de mal vivir, tienen una vida superflua y de excesos, y que no tienen educacion, humildad, cultura e inteligencia, como lo puede tener alguien como Alissa.

Así que midete con tus palabras y aprende a respetar 

---------------

Españoles y panchos pagafantas betazos lamiendo el suelo que pisa una completa desconocida para la cual no son más que un montón de mierda para abonar su contador de visitas, es decir, betas-omegas.


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (1 Feb 2016)

eltonelero dijo:


> Venga, quien ha sido?


----------



## SeñorDonLoco (1 Feb 2016)

Curioso impertinente dijo:


> [/COLOR]A ver, ¿quién ha sido?



ya estoy viendo a alguno registrandose sólo para trolear

en FC la conocen, verdad?

troleo asegurado


----------



## gurrumino (1 Feb 2016)

No sabe donde ha venido a parar la niña.


----------



## INVICTVS (1 Feb 2016)

Qué asco me dan los betazos, joder.


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (3 Feb 2016)

Atención. Noticia de impacto:

Alissa publica fotos con un compañero de universidad:



> alissaofficial_Con mi BUDDY de la universidad, Jon :3 La universidad te da BUDDY, un amigo para que te ayude los primeros días en la ciudad Gracias por mostrarme unos lugares tan bonitos de San Sebastián С моим БАДДИ из универа  Спасибо ему большое за то,что показал такие красивые места Сан Себастьяна! #sansebastian #donostia #alissaendonosti #felicidad



Instagram


----------



## eltonelero (4 Feb 2016)

Pagacafés invitapintxos, lo que pasa que para un panchito ya le parece un alfa por el mero hecho de ser euripido.


----------



## INVICTVS (4 Feb 2016)

Que no cunda el pánico, el "buddy" en cuestión tiene una pinta de maricón que no puede con ella.

Pierde más aceite que el Citroën Saxo de Qualicion.


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (4 Feb 2016)

INVICTVS dijo:


> Que no cunda el pánico, el "buddy" en cuestión tiene una pinta de maricón que no puede con ella.
> 
> Pierde más aceite que el Citroën Saxo de Qualicion.



Pues sí, eso parece:XX::XX::XX:

Esa foto poniendo morritos. Pero Alissa, lleva dos semanas aquí y ya se está maleando. Esa foto enseñando la lengua ha hecho explotar mi chonímetro.


----------



## Cui Bono (4 Feb 2016)

INVICTVS dijo:


> Que no cunda el pánico, el "buddy" en cuestión tiene una pinta de maricón que no puede con ella.
> 
> Pierde más aceite que el Citroën Saxo de Qualicion.



Es encomiable que trates de dar ánimo a Bilba, pero creo que ese se la está trajinando. En el propio selfie ya se le adivina restregando cebolleta. Tiene que tragar con hacer morritos de pato y comprar fantas por palets, pero eso y más lo merece la jaca. 

Esa lengua fuera, ese selfie cuyo enfoque recuerda los vídeos POV, está clarísimo, está contestando a Bilba, le está diciendo que le gustan los sables y parece que las barbas. Parece que entendió la carta de Bilba como consejo, y no como ofrecimiento.


----------



## 005 (4 Feb 2016)

Yo me enrrollé con mi buddy el primer día de llegar, que tuve suerte y estaba muy buena y luego me tocó ser buddy de un puto negraco de Namibia...

No se puede saber mucho por esas fotos. Solo se sabe que ese pringao mataría por comérsela.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (4 Feb 2016)

no te desanimes, bilbai, las tias son asi. A mi nunca me lo han hecho porque estoy buenísimo y soy yo el que las deja plantadas a ellas pero entiendo tú situación. Búscate a otra y que la den pol culo.

---------- Post added 04-feb-2016 at 08:50 ----------




Curioso impertinente dijo:


> Atención. Noticia de impacto:
> 
> Alissa publica fotos con un compañero de universidad:
> 
> ...



joder, esa es Alisa? me parece que bilbai puede aspirar a algo mejor. La chica tiene la cara muy rara, ¿no?


----------



## burbuja2016 (4 Feb 2016)

Esa en rusia es una rusa mas, obvio que considerada guapa..pero una guapa mas
Aqui algunos la consideran una diosa, me imagino aue tendra al tio que quiera, esa puede elegir la vida que quiera..si es una vaga y quiere ser mantenida con un tio guapo y con pasta solo tiene que elegir a dedo al tio y ya es suyo..asi nos va por estos lares, como si la tia no cagara etc..es un ser humano como.otro e ya.


----------



## eltonelero (4 Feb 2016)

De todas formas el tio o tios que la han/se la están/ se la estarán tunelando seguro que jamás los veréis en las redes sociales.

Si ha puesto al buddy ese es porque no representa peligro para su incremento en el número de seguidores.

Por cierto que chorrada es esa del Buddy?, yo en mis tiempos fue a pelito, llegar al pais extranjero y tener que solucionarmelo todo yo o a lo máximo con ayuda de la charo administrativa nativa de turno.


----------



## vagodesigner (4 Feb 2016)

A ver shurmanos os voy a bajar un poco de la parra...
Los que conozcais chavalas con instagram sabreis que no son como en las foto, ni se asoman a lo que aparentan. Como esta hay muchas, otra cosa es que no vaya de guarrilla y ya te pienes que es diferente pero lo dudo, esta solo tendra un poco mas de verguenza que el resto.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (4 Feb 2016)

burbuja2016 dijo:


> *Esa en rusia es una rusa mas*, obvio que considerada guapa..pero una guapa mas
> Aqui algunos la consideran una diosa, me imagino aue tendra al tio que quiera, esa puede elegir la vida que quiera..si es una vaga y quiere ser mantenida con un tio guapo y con pasta solo tiene que elegir a dedo al tio y ya es suyo..asi nos va por estos lares, como si la tia no cagara etc..es un ser humano como.otro e ya.




puede ser, yo tb la considero del montón. Todas las mujeres con las que he tenido rollos están mejor que la tia esta.

---------- Post added 04-feb-2016 at 11:26 ----------

Hagamos una descripción de la cara de Alisa: Ojos muy separados, se parece a la de kill bill, boca supergrande, las mujeres con bocas grandes no me gustan, nariz muy fea, y la forma del mentón tamoco me gusta.

Puntuación de 1 a 10: 4,5.

Bibai, búscate otra.


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (4 Feb 2016)

Nota dijo:


> puede ser, yo tb la considero del montón. Todas las mujeres con las que he tenido rollos están mejor que la tia esta.
> 
> ---------- Post added 04-feb-2016 at 11:26 ----------
> 
> ...




Clarooo. Donde esté Lucerito:


----------



## Señor Moscoso (4 Feb 2016)

Tiene buena lengua...

Efectivamente ese hombre es pagafantas premium. Como mucho si no es una hija de la gran puta si se porta bien con ella se lo morreará o follará el día antes de irse por pena, pero eso es lo máximo a lo que puede aspirar.

Tiene que poner a un peluchito como este en la foto porque si sube a un alfa se le acaba el negocio de los panchitos pagafantas dándole visitas


----------



## Gorguera (4 Feb 2016)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> Efectivamente ese hombre es pagafantas premium. Como mucho *si no es una hija de la gran puta si se porta bien con ella se lo morreará o follará el día antes de irse por pena*, pero eso es lo máximo a lo que puede aspirar.



Buenisimo )


----------



## eltonelero (4 Feb 2016)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> Tiene buena lengua...
> 
> Efectivamente ese hombre es pagafantas premium. Como mucho si no es una hija de la gran puta si se porta bien con ella se lo morreará o follará el día antes de irse por pena, pero eso es lo máximo a lo que puede aspirar.
> 
> Tiene que poner a un peluchito como este en la foto porque si sube a un alfa se le acaba el negocio de los panchitos pagafantas dándole visitas



Ha oido alguna vez de una jemvra premium follar por pena?

Besito....en la mejilla y seco.


----------



## Gorguera (4 Feb 2016)

eltonelero dijo:


> Besito....en la mejilla y seco.



Ni una gotica de saliva, ¿no? )


----------



## allan smithee (4 Feb 2016)

Bilbainadas es como el estrecho de Bering: ve Rusia de cerca pero, al final, Alaska la conquista otro. ::


----------



## success-borrado (4 Feb 2016)

¿Pero no se supone que Bilbainadas está en Madrid oliendo sudores de panchitos en el Cercanías y rodeado de un campo de nabos en una clase de ingeniería, mientras que ella está en el norte viendo surferos, yendo de bares y haciendo turismo?. Entonces que más te da que te conteste o no si sabes perfectamente que no la vas a ver en persona nunca.

---------- Post added 04-feb-2016 at 16:43 ----------




allan smithee dijo:


> Bilbainadas es como el estrecho de Bering: ve Rusia de cerca pero, al final, Alaska la conquista otro. ::



Técnicamente Alaska fue conquistada por Rusia.


----------



## eltonelero (4 Feb 2016)

Gorguera dijo:


> Ni una gotica de saliva, ¿no? )



Un beso en el que mas que acariciar con los labios la superficie a besar los frunces(por lo que la cara mas interna y húmeda de los labios no toca nada) 

Con eso tocas los labios con la mejilla y cuando vuele a perder el contacto haces el ruido artificial de muak.

Beso prima, beso hermana, beso tia/abuela, beso de una mujer que piensa "me das asco, pero asco plan indiferente, jamás te veré como un ser sexual antes follaria con ese vagabundo que hemos pasado en la esquina que al menos tenia cara de pervertido"

---------- Post added 04-feb-2016 at 16:48 ----------




success dijo:


> ¿Pero no se supone que Bilbainadas está en Madrid oliendo sudores de panchitos en el Cercanías y rodeado de un campo de nabos en una clase de ingeniería, *mientras que ella está en el norte viendo surferos, yendo de bares y haciendo turismo*?. Entonces que más te da que te conteste o no si sabes perfectamente que no la vas a ver en persona nunca.
> 
> ---------- Post added 04-feb-2016 at 16:43 ----------
> 
> ...



Se te olvidan los turistas jóvenes franceses, económicamente boyantes....


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (4 Feb 2016)

eltonelero dijo:


> Un beso en el que mas que acariciar con los labios la superficie a besar los frunces(por lo que la cara mas interna y húmeda de los labios no toca nada)
> 
> Con eso tocas los labios con la mejilla y cuando vuele a perder el contacto haces el ruido artificial de muak.
> 
> ...



Jodeeeer, cuánta maldad y sabiduría en ese comentario. Me has recordado al pato de los mejores tiempos:Aplauso:


----------



## Gorguera (4 Feb 2016)

eltonelero dijo:


> Un beso en el que mas que acariciar con los labios la superficie a besar los frunces(por lo que la cara mas interna y húmeda de los labios no toca nada)
> 
> Con eso tocas los labios con la mejilla y cuando vuele a perder el contacto haces el ruido artificial de muak.
> 
> Beso prima, beso hermana, beso tia/abuela, beso de una mujer que piensa "me das asco, pero asco plan indiferente, jamás te veré como un ser sexual antes follaria con ese vagabundo que hemos pasado en la esquina que al menos tenia cara de pervertido"





Hay algo peor aún: el beso oreja. No involucra tocar con la boca la piel del otro, aunque esté cerrada con fuerza.

El nombre más adecuado sería "darle la oreja", porque choca su oreja contra tus mejillas, y hace como dices el ruido de haber dado un beso.

Así es, no debería siquiera llamarse dar un beso, esto sería "dar la oreja".


----------



## eltonelero (4 Feb 2016)

Gorguera dijo:


> Hay algo peor aún: el beso oreja. No involucra tocar con la boca la piel del otro, aunque esté cerrada con fuerza.
> 
> El nombre más adecuado sería "darle la oreja", porque choca su oreja contra tus mejillas, y hace como dices el ruido de haber dado un beso.
> 
> Así es, no debería siquiera llamarse dar un beso, esto sería "dar la oreja".



No eso no es cruel, eso es el tipico beso de presentación/despedida donde no hay equivocos.

Lo peor es el beso seco, ya que al ser mas directo te esperas algo mas.


----------



## INVICTVS (4 Feb 2016)

indemunlai dijo:


> Alisa
> Alissa
> 
> 
> _Y recordad siempre que con las chicas es de vital importancia escribir y pronunciar correctamente su nombre si queréis que más adelante exista tiqui tiqui _ (Meteo 6:66)



En ruso se escribe con una sola S, ergo, Alisa es más correcto que Alissa.


----------



## 005 (4 Feb 2016)

) Aquí un panchi intentando meter la cucharilla en Instagram.

*neftaly11Lo* una pregunta te gustan los *h*acentos latinoamericanos del español?


----------



## INVICTVS (4 Feb 2016)

Asco de panchis... ¡Que a nadie le gusta vuestra puta forma de destrozar nuestro idioma, subseres!


----------



## Gorguera (4 Feb 2016)

INVICTVS dijo:


> Asco de panchis... ¡Que a nadie le gusta vuestra puta forma de destrozar nuestro idioma, subseres!



Tendran como trauma que Alisa eligio España y no un barrio tercermundista de lationamérica )


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (8 Feb 2016)

Instagram


----------



## Sekisber (8 Feb 2016)

Es muy hermosa esa chica, no me extraña que trates de pagafantearla. Yo lo haría.


----------



## BudSpencer (8 Feb 2016)

Alissa ya está en San Sebastián. ¿Cómo va la caravana burbujarra para visitarla?


----------



## Gorguera (8 Feb 2016)

"una conchita blanquita me dijo que tú caminaste por ahí, una conchita amarilla me decía que tú te sentaste por allí, un conchita dorada me contó que tu grababas por aquí, pero yo sabía que la conchita eras Tú))) una flor rojita me dijo que tú andabas por ahí, una flor moradita me decía que tú brincabas por allí y una flor transparente y blanca me contó que tú sonreías y reías por aquí, pero yo sabía que la flor eras Tú) )) )))"

"Guapisima que tengas un dia genial"

"que maravilloso lugar y tu siempre lo engalanas)) y sigue siempre siendo tu misma ok deacuerdo"

"Alissa tu etes un ángel"

"lissa greetings, are the most beautiful Pisces I know horoscope , and I mean your inner person , which is what I see and what to me, I care, but I confess , your gaze , electrifies me , gives me energy , beautiful princess , imagine if the scorpions are energy , your eyes , I become more energetic than usual , I say I want to avoid all this , you cause me, but I can not , but you certainly will not amount"

"consejo, sí, duerme mucho porque todavía no estás acostumbrada a tu nuevo horario, son seis horas de diferencia y para que te acostumbres tienen que pasar semanas, así que duerme todo lo que puedas y cuando regreses de clases también y tu cuerpo y tu organismo se normalizarán y te sentirás super bien y mejor, ok?, te dejo una boñita canción te gustará mucho) ))"

"Trata de descansar Alissa todo es por tu salud hasta que puedas acostumbrarte al nuevo horario que tenes cuídate mucho y saludos :'3"

Digo yo... ¿os imagináis que por el simple hecho de existir el 90% de las mujeres que os vieran os dijeran la mitad de estas cosas?

¿Cómo no vas a tener confianza y creer que tienes el mundo en una mano tras oir estas cosas de completos desconocidos diariamente?

Leches, lo que te cambia la vida el tener una cara guapa.


----------



## INVICTVS (8 Feb 2016)

Esos tíos son enfermos mentales y panchitos. 
Sus frases carecen de sentido y coherencia. No son más que chorradas putapenosas.

Una cosa es ser un poco pagafantas, cosa que nos puede pasar a cualquiera en momentos de debilidad, y otra eso.

No me extraña que haya tanta lorealista con semejante despliegue de arrastrados penosos.
Todo lo malo que les pase es poco.


----------



## gurrumino (8 Feb 2016)

Si fuese una piba y me soltaran esas cosas me pegaría 2 tiros.


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (10 Feb 2016)

¿Creéis que se nos habrá enamorado? La veo muy tierna en su último vídeo:

Instagram


----------



## 1965 (10 Feb 2016)

Supongo que nuestros ilustres foreros ya han comentado la sintaxis del título, pero "Alisa me sigue sin responder", es que Alisa te sigue y que no responde a tus requerimientos.
Lo correcto sería "Alisa sigue sin responderme" 
Taluec


----------



## Cui Bono (10 Feb 2016)

Curioso impertinente dijo:


> ¿Creéis que se nos habrá enamorado? La veo muy tierna en su último vídeo:
> 
> Instagram


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (10 Feb 2016)

Nada de nada, ni un gracias.

De desagradecidos esta el mundo lleno, desde Lisboa a Astaná.


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (10 Feb 2016)

Bilbainadas88 dijo:


> Nada de nada, ni un gracias.
> 
> De desagradecidos esta el mundo lleno, desde Lisboa a Astaná.



¿Seguro que le enviaste tu carta correctamente? Puede que no la recibiera.

Yo en tu lugar la habría enviado por correo de postas y encargado que se la entregara en mano Miguel Strogoff .


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (10 Feb 2016)

En "conversaciones abiertas" esta la mia con Alisa.

Mas que conversacion es un monologo porque solo esta mi carta.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (10 Feb 2016)

el tag de ingnierito 0 chances con ucras no es mío, pero lo secundo


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (10 Feb 2016)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> el tag de ingnierito 0 chances con ucras no es mío, pero lo secundo



Y yo secundo que tienes un acento de panchito maricon.


----------



## hydra69 (10 Feb 2016)

Curioso impertinente dijo:


> ¿Creéis que se nos habrá enamorado? La veo muy tierna en su último vídeo:
> 
> Instagram



a esta ya le han dao barra de chopé


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (10 Feb 2016)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> el tag de ingnierito 0 chances con ucras no es mío, pero lo secundo



No importa porque Alissa no es ucraniana, aunque me parece que su madre sí tiene ese origen.

---------- Post added 10-feb-2016 at 20:12 ----------




Bilbainadas88 dijo:


> Y yo secundo que tienes un acento de panchito maricon.



Si me hubieras hecho caso y puesto que Pablo Alborán es tu cantante favorito Alissa te habría contestado al instante. Además tendrías que haberla invitado a un concierto del susodicho. Mala suerte.


----------



## gurrumino (10 Feb 2016)

Al menos esperemos que el lomo embutido sea ibérico.

paooliverossEres Un angel
alissaofficial_❤ @paooliveross

Puajj.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (10 Feb 2016)

Bilbainadas88 dijo:


> Y yo secundo que tienes un acento de panchito maricon.



eso gusta a las alissas y no alissas

déjate de mujeres virtuales con pagafantas a su servicio y dedícate a las reales


es muy irónico que un ingeniero de una materia tan poco especulativa, tan árida y tan prosáica sea dado a la idealización de un chocho de escaparate mundial


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (10 Feb 2016)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> eso gusta a las alissas y no alissas
> 
> déjate de mujeres virtuales con pagafantas a su servicio y dedícate a las reales
> 
> ...



Lo dice el tipo que ha pagafanteado a casi todas las hembras (las de verdad y las que tienen rabo) del foro.


----------



## gurrumino (10 Feb 2016)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> eso gusta a las alissas y no alissas
> 
> déjate de mujeres virtuales con pagafantas a su servicio y dedícate a las reales
> 
> ...




Es culpa de el tío Curioso que me le engolosinó al muchacho.


----------



## Gorguera (10 Feb 2016)

Esta noche, a la hora de dormir, Bilbainadas se quedará mirando al techo de su cuarto en estado de trance, pensando en el chochico de Alisa. Se dormirá, y a la mañana siguiente será otro día.

Después no pasará *nada*.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (10 Feb 2016)

Gorguera dijo:


> Esta noche, a la hora de dormir, Bilbainadas se quedará mirando al techo de su cuarto en estado de trance, pensando en el chochico de Alisa. Se dormirá, y a la mañana siguiente será otro día.
> 
> Después no pasará *nada*.



Y MISTERNINI se tomara unas galletas con leche preparadas por mami, no se que es peor.


----------



## INVICTVS (10 Feb 2016)

Pásale una fotillo de algún BMW guapo y dile que es tuyo. En menos de un minuto la tienes chorreando y pegándote la brasa, y en cuestión de días las posibilidades de follártela aumentan a niveles cósmicos.

---------- Post added 10-feb-2016 at 21:43 ----------

No cambio el nuncafollismo por hablar como un puto panchicanario de mierda.


No te ofendas, Grapas.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (10 Feb 2016)

Si me lo tomo como un experimento, podria ponerle una foto de un BMW tuyo y ver si pica el anzuelo.

Lo que pasa es que es poco creible que un tio que haya escrito esa mierda de carta tenga un BMW E32.


----------



## Cloruro_Sádico (10 Feb 2016)

Bilbainadas88 dijo:


> Y MISTERNINI se tomara unas galletas con leche preparadas por mami, no se que es peor.



[youtube]3Eul-QAtN6c[/youtube]


----------



## INVICTVS (10 Feb 2016)

Bilbainadas88 dijo:


> Si me lo tomo como un experimento, podria ponerle una foto de un BMW tuyo y ver si pica el anzuelo.
> 
> Lo que pasa es que es poco creible que un tio que haya escrito esa mierda de carta tenga un BMW E32.



No te cortes, hermano.


Yo no tengo el E32, pero te pega. Es un coche de moral ARISTOCRÁTICA.


----------



## Gorguera (10 Feb 2016)

Bilbainadas88 dijo:


> Y MISTERNINI se tomara unas galletas con leche preparadas por mami, no se que es peor.



Es coña no te rayes 

¿Por qué no te haces un perfil en interpals? Es una red social para aprender idiomas y conocer gente de todo el mundo. 

Quizás te encuentres a alguna rusa, eslava o incluso alguna rumana que le parezcas gracioso, o que le transmitas curiosidad por tus conocimiento de personajes históricos del este. 

Hay un montón de gente que quiere aprender español, y te viene incluso para bloquear países que no quieras que te mensajeen 

Te pones algunas foto así enrolladas con uniforme militar, o alguna antigualla que pilles, y ya te diferencias del 80% que están ahí.


----------



## McLovin (11 Feb 2016)

INVICTVS dijo:


> Pásale una fotillo de algún BMW guapo y dile que es tuyo. En menos de un minuto la tienes chorreando y pegándote la brasa, y en cuestión de días las posibilidades de follártela aumentan a niveles cósmicos.
> 
> ---------- Post added 10-feb-2016 at 21:43 ----------
> 
> ...




¿En serio? No jodas hombre...INVICTUS, mira que te aprecio colega, pero esa maniobra es lo más denigrante, humillante y pueril que nadie puede hacer. ¿De verdad pensáis que una tía se va a ir con tío solo por su coche? Bueno, en realidad yo también lo pienso, pero ese no es el tema :: El tema es que deberíais saber que una mujer que hace eso, no vale absolutamente nada, es una mujer para tener sexo y salir quemando ruedas, nada más. Pero es que aunque solo pretendas sexo de ella, me parece denigrante para contigo mismo, usar la táctica del coche. Y recalco contigo mismo porque a mi personalmente me daría vergüenza de mi mismo si usase mi Ferrari Italia 458 para follar. Os prometo que si tuviese ese coche o fuese multimillonario, me sentiría patético si usase mis coches o mis millones para follar. NO PAGAFANTEAR, nunca, y el coche es una forma de pagafanteo. No hay que arrastrarse lo más mínimo por ellas, simplemente acercarse y dejar que fluyan las cosas, verlo como una simple conversación con una persona, pero nunca rebajarse...enviarle una foto de un cochazo diciendo mira mira tengo un BMW...es pagafanteo demijrante a tope. In my humble opinion.

...llamadme clásico, llamadme pasado de moda pero a la hora de la conquista, aunque sea solamente una conquista sexual (polvo guarro y fuera), me gusta usar mis propias armas masculinas y dejarme de cochecitos, yates y pamplinas...échale dos cojones y hazlo por tí mismo.


----------



## INVICTVS (11 Feb 2016)

McLovin dijo:


> ¿En serio? No jodas hombre...INVICTUS, mira que te aprecio colega, pero esa maniobra es lo más denigrante, humillante y pueril que nadie puede hacer. ¿De verdad pensáis que una tía se va a ir con tío solo por su coche? Bueno, en realidad yo también lo pienso, pero ese no es el tema :: El tema es que deberíais saber que una mujer que hace eso, no vale absolutamente nada, es una mujer para tener sexo y salir quemando ruedas, nada más. Pero es que aunque solo pretendas sexo de ella, me parece denigrante para contigo mismo, usar la táctica del coche. Y recalco contigo mismo porque a mi personalmente me daría vergüenza de mi mismo si usase mi Ferrari Italia 458 para follar. Os prometo que si tuviese ese coche o fuese multimillonario, me sentiría patético si usase mis coches o mis millones para follar. NO PAGAFANTEAR, nunca, y el coche es una forma de pagafanteo. No hay que arrastrarse lo más mínimo por ellas, simplemente acercarse y dejar que fluyan las cosas, verlo como una simple conversación con una persona, pero nunca rebajarse...enviarle una foto de un cochazo diciendo mira mira tengo un BMW...es pagafanteo demijrante a tope. In my humble opinion.
> 
> ...llamadme clásico, llamadme pasado de moda pero a la hora de la conquista, aunque sea solamente una conquista sexual (polvo guarro y fuera), me gusta usar mis propias armas masculinas y dejarme de cochecitos, yates y pamplinas...échale dos cojones y hazlo por tí mismo.



Se entiende que en parte es de coña, aunque, por suerte o por desgracia, por otra parte es así.
Decirlo explícitamente puede ser muy cutre, pero dejarlo ver como quien no quiere la cosa, definitivamente ayuda.

El coche a mi modo de verlo sí aporta datos sobre la persona, aunque una mujer sólo se fijará en el estatus.
Un mismo tío llegando en un Dacia no es tan atractivo como cuando llega en un BMW.
Esto es así. 

Si la tía vale la pena, seguramente apreciará otros aspectos más profundos como la afinidad que haya entre los dos, el nivel cultural, la conversación, etc.

Lo peor es que hay muchas que van de profundas y luego son igual de golfas. Hay que andarse con ojo.
Con una choni-putón ya sabes de antemano lo que hay. No engañan.


----------



## McLovin (11 Feb 2016)

INVICTVS dijo:


> Se entiende que en parte es de coña, aunque, por suerte o por desgracia, por otra parte es así.
> Decirlo explícitamente puede ser muy cutre, pero dejarlo ver como quien no quiere la cosa, definitivamente ayuda.
> 
> El coche a mi modo de verlo sí aporta datos sobre la persona, aunque una mujer sólo se fijará en el estatus.
> ...




Si, completamente de acuerdo contigo, pero hay que entender (y es a donde quiero llegar), que una tía que se baja las bragas porque tengas un BMW, no vale una puta mierda, así de claro. No merece la pena porque demuestra un puterío y una superficialidad pasmosa. Merece que te la folles y te largues.

Aunque haya gente que no lo crea (nuncafollistas mayormente), hay muchas mujeres que se la suda completamente tu status y tu BMW. Hay muchas que es verdad que tienen un detector de pasta y solo les interesa eso (una gran mayoría), pero también hay un porcentaje que les da exactamente igual si tienes dinero o no tienes donde caerte muerto. Como siempre digo, es tu tarea y tu obligación, buscar ese tipo de mujeres y no las otras, chonis, bastas, feminazis, incultas, interesadas, putas, manipuladoras y demijrantes.

No quiero pensar que tú también eres de los amargados del ático y su T_D_S_P_T_S. Una persona que dice eso, pocas mujeres ha conocido en su vida y poco ha follado, esto es una realidad.

No sé a qué tipo de mujer pertenece la rusa esta que os tiene locos a todos, pero yo diría que teniendo en cuenta su altísimo nivel de lorealismo, sus más que evidentes ansias de exhibición pública, su continua necesidad de aprobación en las redes sociales, y esas ganas enfermizas de exponer su vida al público, de enseñarse a sí misma continuamente y de mostrar fotos de su puta vida privada, me hacen pensar que probablemente sea del tipo "Tienes un Ferrari?...mira, las bragas se me han caído al suelo, tú y tu coche podéis hacerme lo que queráis" . 

La rusa es muy guapa, eso es cierto, pero de verdad que no entiendo que puede llevar a una persona a babear tanto por una tía tan superficial (si, es superficial en el momento en el que empieza a exhibirse a lo bestia en Internet)


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (11 Feb 2016)

McLovin dijo:


> No sé a qué tipo de mujer pertenece la rusa esta que os tiene locos a todos, pero yo diría que teniendo en cuenta su altísimo nivel de lorealismo, sus más que evidentes ansias de exhibición pública, su continua necesidad de aprobación en las redes sociales, y esas ganas enfermizas de exponer su vida al público, de enseñarse a sí misma continuamente y de mostrar fotos de su puta vida privada, me hacen pensar que probablemente sea del tipo "Tienes un Ferrari?...mira, las bragas se me han caído al suelo, tú y tu coche podéis hacerme lo que queráis"



https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1XTECUcSIJxTAMTv5bcUdCEPuTNAlb1aCbavmrwuOqcA/viewform




> Gane 1.000.000 de visitas en YouTube?
> Aquí puede crear una clase maestra única Alice Strekozov. Las niñas que "volaron" español en línea y recibieron más de 1.800.000 visitas en su canal de YouTube sólo el 6 de vídeo! La clase maestra que no sólo aprenderá a paso a paso para crear un exitoso canal de YouTube, sino también ser capaz de empezar a darle forma.
> * Requerido
> Hola, ¿cuál es tu nombre? *



Su madre dirige una empresa de asesoría o publicidad o de no sé qué y le ha enseñado a su hija algunos trucos. Ella se saca un dinerito con sus vídeos, que debe haberle servido para pagarse la estancia en España, al menos en parte.

¿Te sirve esta explicación?

Por cierto, aquí esta el esperado nuevo vídeo:


SÍGUEME POR SAN SEBASTIÁN - YouTube


----------



## Gorguera (11 Feb 2016)

"conociendo tu capacidad para aprender idiomas te recomiendo ampliar tu español al latinoamericano: las "z" y las "c" se pronuncian como "s" y simplificas porque no tienes que pronunciar la ortografìa de las palabras en estas letras. Te recomiendo el español colombiano porque segùn han dicho, los colombianos hablan el mejor español. besos bella Alissa!"

"tu asento de voz cambio demasiado, ahora hablas como español. :/"

"No es que el español de España este mal, pero seamos honestos ¿Quien rayos habla así? Sólo 47 millones, mientras que en América Latina somos unos 400 millones de hispanos, esto significa más o menos que de 10 hispanohablantes sólo uno utiliza ese antiguo estilo español, saquen sus conclusiones."

"jjj ya se te pega lo feo que hablan los eshpañoles"

GILIPOLLAS


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (11 Feb 2016)

Gorguera dijo:


> "conociendo tu capacidad para aprender idiomas te recomiendo ampliar tu español al latinoamericano: las "z" y las "c" se pronuncian como "s" y simplificas porque no tienes que pronunciar la ortografìa de las palabras en estas letras. Te recomiendo el español colombiano porque segùn han dicho, los colombianos hablan el mejor español. besos bella Alissa!"
> 
> "tu asento de voz cambio demasiado, ahora hablas como español. :/"
> 
> ...



¡Qué gentuza más envidiosa y maleducada!

Bilbainadas, toma nota. En su vídeo Alissa explica por qué no te responde y promete reunirse con sus suscriptores.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (11 Feb 2016)

Ya, pero dice en el video que responde los miercoles de cada semana (o eso he entendido).Y lleva sin responderme tres miercoles lo menos.


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (11 Feb 2016)

Bilbainadas88 dijo:


> Ya, pero dice en el video que responde los miercoles de cada semana (o eso he entendido).Y lleva sin responderme tres miercoles lo menos.



Igual te respondes si le das otro toque.


----------



## Cloruro_Sádico (11 Feb 2016)

Gorguera dijo:


> "conociendo tu capacidad para aprender idiomas te recomiendo ampliar tu español al latinoamericano: las "z" y las "c" se pronuncian como "s" y simplificas porque no tienes que pronunciar la ortografìa de las palabras en estas letras. Te recomiendo el español colombiano porque segùn han dicho, los colombianos hablan el mejor español. besos bella Alissa!"
> 
> "tu asento de voz cambio demasiado, ahora hablas como español. :/"
> 
> ...



Creo que al final las ideas de cierto cabo austríaco sobre la conquista de américa pueden ser ciertas ...


----------



## Gorguera (11 Feb 2016)

epañoles bobos ppinches brutos no manchen ya dejen de peliar ustedes saben que el asento latino es mejor usted alisa venga pronto a latinoamerica y aprenda buen español que esta sonando como gachupina


----------



## allan smithee (11 Feb 2016)

Qué vergüenza ajena en los comentarios. Esto no es tirar la caña, esto es retorcerse como el gusano que va en el anzuelo.


----------



## INVICTVS (11 Feb 2016)

McLovin dijo:


> Si, completamente de acuerdo contigo, pero hay que entender (y es a donde quiero llegar), que una tía que se baja las bragas porque tengas un BMW, no vale una puta mierda, así de claro. No merece la pena porque demuestra un puterío y una superficialidad pasmosa. Merece que te la folles y te largues.
> 
> Aunque haya gente que no lo crea (nuncafollistas mayormente), hay muchas mujeres que se la suda completamente tu status y tu BMW. Hay muchas que es verdad que tienen un detector de pasta y solo les interesa eso (una gran mayoría), pero también hay un porcentaje que les da exactamente igual si tienes dinero o no tienes donde caerte muerto. Como siempre digo, es tu tarea y tu obligación, buscar ese tipo de mujeres y no las otras, chonis, bastas, feminazis, incultas, interesadas, putas, manipuladoras y demijrantes.
> 
> ...



Totalmente, aunque cada vez quedan menos.
Yo prefiero las del segundo grupo, sinceramente. 


Alisa no me cuadra desde que empecé a atar un par de cabos al principio. Como bien dices, es demasiado exhibicionista y zorrona. Los datos que aporta Curioso sobre el trabajo de su madre, terminan de confirmar que tan sólo representa un papel y lo tiene todo fríamente calculado.


Excelente empresaria. Eso sin duda.
Tiene panchitos "desplumables" (tampoco les saca la pasta directamente, aunque también podría) para parar un tren.


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (11 Feb 2016)

INVICTVS dijo:


> Totalmente, aunque cada vez quedan menos.
> Yo prefiero las del segundo grupo, sinceramente.
> 
> 
> ...



¿Pero no es eso lo mismo que hacemos todos en este foro? La diferencia es que la mayoría de nosotros no cobramos por ello, pero si nos ofreciesen una paguita no la rechazaríamos.

Lo de que sea exhibicionista y zorrona no lo veo. Me parece que lo es bastante menos que la bigotuda media. Él día que enseñe las tetas por cam ya podremos llamarla zorra exhibicionista.


----------



## INVICTVS (11 Feb 2016)

Ella da pelos y señales de todo lo que hace, además de dar a conocer su cara (clave de su éxito). No es lo mismo.

Yo me conecto aquí porque sale más barato que un psicólogo y es más útil. Además me echo unas risas.


----------



## Ghost hunter (11 Feb 2016)

Curioso impertinente dijo:


> SÍGUEME POR SAN SEBASTIÁN - YouTube



Cada vez me da más asco este zorrón verbenero :fiufiu:

Al principio vi alguno de sus vídrios (Los que por aquí se colgaban) y me parecía una chica competente, pero aquí en este video se ve claramente que todo es un personaje y que quiere vivir de la sopa boba.

Nada nuevo, otro zorrón más NWO al servicio de pagafantas y huelebragas. 

Bilba querido amigo, porque no la mandas un órdago en plan:

Hola, te he escrito con anterioridad animándote en tu proyecto y ahora me gustaría invitarte a la embajada rusa de Madrid, tengo un familiar que trabaja allí y me ha dicho que un día podríamos pasarnos y comer, así podríamos hablar del canal, de España, de la comunidad rusa en España etc.

Esto más desarrollado y currado para ver si responde 

Sobra decir que si dice que sip la mandas a tomar por culo después de follartela :: Sería el mayor win win visto hasta la fecha, fin de semana en Madrid, te la fokeas el viernes y el sábado día de la comida prometida no das señales de vida :XX:


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (11 Feb 2016)

INVICTVS dijo:


> Ella da pelos y señales de todo lo que hace, además de dar a conocer su cara (clave de su éxito). No es lo mismo.
> 
> Yo me conecto aquí porque sale más barato que un psicólogo y es más útil. Además me echo unas risas.



Con una cara como la suya sería tonta si no le sacara partido.

Además es una bofetada en la cara para las bigotudas que se creen princesas Disney.


----------



## McLovin (11 Feb 2016)

INVICTVS dijo:


> Totalmente, aunque cada vez quedan menos.
> Yo prefiero las del segundo grupo, sinceramente.
> 
> 
> ...




Pues claro que cada vez quedan menos, ahí está la gracia. Hay que buscar, lo bueno NO abunda. La mayoría son superficiales, interesadas y exhibicionistas, pero hay un pequeñísimo porcentaje de mujeres que merecen la pena, pese a que los nuncafollistas del ático digan lo contrario (dicen lo contrario porque en su puta vida se han comido un colín, siempre han recibido rechazos y por eso odian a las mujeres y dicen que son t_d_s_p_t_s). Ningún camino fácil te llevará a algo que merezca la pena, por eso hay que huir de las mujeres tóxicas, que hay muchas.

Esta chica en concreto...pues eso, es tremendamente guapa pero se está exhibiendo malamente en Internet, lo está usando como un escaparate para recibir halagos y fantas de babosos, necesita mantener su ego por las nubes por el motivo que sea, y eso no es bueno. Una persona que hace eso, merece todo mi desprecio, por muy buena que esté, como es el caso. Un rasgo que aprecio enormemente en una mujer, es la discreción, algo que la convierte en una auténtica mujer y no en un zorrón con ganas de aprobación. 

Será muy maja y muy simpática pero el hecho de compartir absolutamente su vida entera en Internet, me chirría y me echa muchísmo para atrás. Al que no entiendo es a Bilbainadas, un tío inteligente, culto y con muchísimo sentido común babeando al máximo con una niña que precisamente lo que quiere es eso, babosos que la pagafanteen a su alrededo. 

Bilbainadas, te tengo por un tío entero, no te arrastres ni te rebajes, solo eres el pagafantas número 1475 que tiene la rusa en su lista de pagafantas, en cualquier otro escenario te diría "si te gusta de verdad, ve a por ella", pero en este...Internet...ojalá me equivoque pero...ten dignidad y olvida el tema. En serio.


----------



## Selected (11 Feb 2016)

Mclovin todo lo que dices es cierto pero ¿ crees que a los que la pagafantean les importa? lo unico que les interesa de ella es su físico, no les importa que sea un lobo con piel de cordero, vanidosa, exhibicionista, frívola, estúpida que pone caritas de falsa inocencia y morritos, egocéntrica que tiene la poca verguenza de hacerse un canal de youtube solo para hablar de ella... Lo mismo pasa con los futbolistas que se acuestan e incluso se casan con las típicas guarrillas de mujeres hombres y viceversa, ¿le importa que sean putas sin escrúpulos? no, solo quieren presumir de salir con una golfilla y extravagante como el típico hortera que se compra el coche más llamativo del confesionario y encima lo tunea y pone la música a todo volumen.


----------



## Cuak Cuak (11 Feb 2016)

Curioso impertinente dijo:


> SÍGUEME POR SAN SEBASTIÁN - YouTube



Cada vez que veo a esta zorrita me imagino a un grupo de mafiosos rusos detrás de ella con esta pinta diciendo: "Alissa, hoy tienes que subirrr vídeo, nuestros ingrrresos están cayendo":


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (11 Feb 2016)

Cuak Cuak dijo:


> Cada vez que veo a esta zorrita me imagino a un grupo de mafiosos rusos detrás de ella con esta pinta diciendo: "Alissa, hoy tienes que subirrr vídeo, nuestros ingrrresos están cayendo":



Eso ha estado gracioso, pato. Ya me parecía raro que no hubieras echado aún tu cuarto a espadas en este hilo. En realidad Alissa no trabaja para la mafia rusa sino para el FSB. Ya lo explicaba yo en el hilo que le dediqué hace un par de meses.

Por lo demás ya veo que el hilo empieza a llenarse de foreros biliosos y resabiados. No me debería de sorprender. Pobrecita Alissa, cómo os ensañáis con ella. La váis a hacer llorar.


----------



## Mother of owneds (11 Feb 2016)

Dice que va a quedar con sus seguidores. Esa es la tuya bilbainadas. Vas, haces un lope de vega y te la estas empotrando todo su erasmus. Esta loca por tener entre sus piernas un idealizado caballero español de la Orden de Santiago.

[youtube]EujaUIiPr4w[/youtube]


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (11 Feb 2016)

A ver, magufos, os dejo deberes.

¿Qué es ese gesto tan raro que hace con la mano izquierda al comienzo del vídeo?

Primero dobla el pulgar, y luego el dedo índice y el corazón.


----------



## Cloruro_Sádico (11 Feb 2016)

Tia güena en pais occidental en el siglo XXI = 6 aciertos en la euromillones


----------



## Nikolay (12 Feb 2016)

Ya tienes a dónde ir a buscarla.

SÍGUEME POR SAN SEBASTIÁN - YouTube


----------



## Cui Bono (12 Feb 2016)

Juer, Bilba, le gusta el McDonalds de Donosti, lo tienes a huevo. Date bulla antes de que le meta el grumo un guiputxi.


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (12 Feb 2016)

indenaiks dijo:


> Juer, Bilba, le gusta el McDonalds de Donosti, lo tienes a huevo. Date bulla antes de que le meta el grumo un guiputxi.



Ahora que lo pìenso, el título del último vídeo se las trae.

"SÍGUEME POR SAN SEBASTIÁN":XX::XX::XX::XX:

Casi me hace temer por su seguridad.

Todavía nadie no me ha explicado qué significa ese extraño gesto que hace con la mano.


----------



## Cuak Cuak (12 Feb 2016)

Curioso impertinente dijo:


> Ahora que lo pìenso, el título del último vídeo se las trae.
> 
> "SÍGUEME POR SAN SEBASTIÁN":XX::XX::XX::XX:
> 
> ...



Eso es la manera de contar con los dedos eslava. Empiezan con la mano abierta y van doblándolos hasta que el puño simboliza el 5. En Japón hacen lo mismo:

[youtube]saRsCACBd2s[/youtube]


----------



## Cuak Cuak (12 Feb 2016)

Jia Li dijo:


> Lol.
> 
> Yo he pensado varias veces en contratar a una yougurina que se ponga a criticar la LVG en España. Se forra por youtube.
> 
> No soy la mafia rusa pero es lo de menos



No seas falsona, sabes perfectamente que lo que has pensado varias veces es ponerte tú misma a hacer esos vídeos porque te crees una yogurina tú. Pero ya es tarde, hay mucha zorra ahí fuera que te da mil vueltas en juventud y desparpajo. Tendrías que haber empezado hace 4 años.


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (12 Feb 2016)

Cuak Cuak dijo:


> Eso es la manera de contar con los dedos eslava. Empiezan con la mano abierta y van doblándolos hasta que el puño simboliza el 5. En Japón hacen lo mismo:
> 
> [youtube]saRsCACBd2s[/youtube]



Pues no cómo la hace, porque cuando doblo el dedo corazón se me dobla el anular involuntariamente. Y a la del vídeo que has puesto le pasa lo mismo.


----------



## Cuak Cuak (12 Feb 2016)

Estas rusas han hecho todas gimnasia desde pequeñas y tienen una flexibilidad tremenda. O eso o está muy acostumbrada a pajear pollas.


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (12 Feb 2016)

Cuak Cuak dijo:


> Estas rusas han hecho todas gimnasia desde pequeñas y tienen una flexibilidad tremenda. O eso o está muy acostumbrada a pajear pollas.



Sabía que dirías eso.

Pero si fuera por hacer pajas, cualquier forero le gana de calle.


----------



## dick jones (13 Feb 2016)

Crispín Klander dijo:


> Creo que el error que comete nuestro insigne Bilbainadas es tratar de pescar una diosa eslava en Espanna.
> 
> Conforme llegan, se les sube el ego por las nubes , se lorealizan.
> 
> ...



Las kazajas eslavas ya vienen lorealizadas de fabrica y asi se lo dije a Bilbainadas cuando empezo toda esta historia. 

Incluso la mas gordi cara pan de las ruso kazajas se pega unos aires que ni fuera Adriana Lima antes de hacerse adicta a la farlopa, es el efecto de nacer en un pais mayoritariamente turco chino, de familias en muchos casos top (los rusos alli siguen teniendo mucha mafia), desde que son larvitas se las educa en la absoluta excepcionalidad de la sangre rusa, y en que son princesitas que lo menos que merecen es un lord ingles o un magnate del petroleo ruso.

Se hacen las pizpiretas si, pero no, no, no, la unica kazaja buena es la chinita adorable, sana, limpita, sumisa y trabajadora.

Porque alguien aspira a pagafantear a una de estas rusas que a los 30 anyos ya van a parecer botijos y no a tener un haren de turco chinas que con 50 van a estar igual de buenas y que ademas se matan a trabajar mientras tu te tocas los cojones en tu yurta, es algo que se me escapa.

Todo esto te lo dije de buenas en su momento Bilba, ahora solo me queda decirte que ya te lo dije y que cuando te encuentres con alguien que sabe de lo que habla, como es el caso, escuches lo que te tiene que dicir. Que los putos hinjenieros os creeis que lo sabeis todos y soleis ser, salvo honrosas excepciones, unos desgraciaos con menos mundo que la calva de qualicion.

---------- Post added 13-feb-2016 at 06:41 ----------




Bilbainadas88 dijo:


> Si me lo tomo como un experimento, podria ponerle una foto de un BMW tuyo y ver si pica el anzuelo.
> 
> Lo que pasa es que es poco creible que un tio que haya escrito esa mierda de carta tenga un BMW E32.



Hazlo, pero no pongas BMWs de quinta mano de los que le molan a INVITRUS.

Ya veras como te responde. 

Acuerdate de que el fondo sea algo aristocratico y molon, un paseo del Prado o similiar, no te me vayas a hacer la foto en el concesionario, matao.


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (13 Feb 2016)

dick jones dijo:


> Porque alguien aspira a pagafantear a *una de estas rusas que a los 30 anyos ya van a parecer botijos y no a tener un haren de turco chinas que con 50 van a estar igual de buenas* y que ademas se matan a trabajar mientras tu te tocas los cojones en tu yurta, es algo que se me escapa.


----------



## dick jones (13 Feb 2016)

Curioso impertinente dijo:


>


----------



## Sonny (13 Feb 2016)

Dodoria dijo:


> Yo veí el primer vidreo de esta fulana que fuisteis ponido en otro jilo y un poco de instagram y para de contar.
> 
> Santo dios que de gente hablando con ella en su youtube, y en el puto instagram, y en burbuja 16 páginas.
> 
> ...



Si tuviera un buen rabo no dirías todo eso.


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (13 Feb 2016)

Dodoria dijo:


> Mi polla no es descomunal no me voy a tirar el pegote, pero pequeña no es, cuando quieras te la enseño si crees que fuido mentido.
> 
> Y aún teniendo un pollón de 30cm jamás recibiré las fantas, la atención y los halagos que recibe Alisa en cada una de las plataformas en las que sube sus mierdas.
> 
> taluec





Sonny dijo:


> Si tuvierA un buen rabo no dirías todo eso.



TUVIERA
TUVIERA
TUVIERA
TUVIERA



No te has enterado de lo que te ha dicho el forero. No se refería al tuyo sino a los que te gusta que te inserten por el ano.


----------



## ye selva (13 Feb 2016)

se fuerte no te rindas amigo


----------



## Cuak Cuak (13 Feb 2016)

Dodoria dijo:


> Edito por FAIL
> 
> taluec





Dodoria dijo:


> Mi polla no es descomunal no me voy a tirar el pegote, pero pequeña no es, cuando quieras te la enseño si crees que fuido mentido.
> 
> Y aún teniendo un pollón de 30cm jamás recibiré las fantas, la atención y los halagos que recibe Alisa en cada una de las plataformas en las que sube sus mierdas.
> 
> taluec


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (17 Feb 2016)

Instagram









> alissaofficial_I love my lazy weekends when I can relax, read my favorite books, and create my own little SPA at home and take care of my body and skin :3 Here's where I find inspiration and skincare ideas: @vain_pursuits* Me encantan los fines de semana relajados, cuando puedo leer mis libros favoritos, crear mi propio pequeño SPA en casa y cuidar mi cuerpo y piel :3 Aquí encuentro la inspiración: @vain_pursuits #relax #weekend #happiness*


----------



## eltonelero (17 Feb 2016)

Os imagináis a un tio escribiendo, 

me encanta los fines de semana tirado x ahi, cuando puedo pajearme con mis videos pornos favoritos y masacrar bichos en el shoot em up de turno mientras me jalo una pizza. Crear mi pequeño FKK en casa y darle al manubrio.; Aqui me olvido de la mierda semana que he teinido: @nerd_pursuits #relax #MGTOW #hangover








Le estoy comenzando a coger mania a la Alissa.


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (17 Feb 2016)

eltonelero dijo:


> Os imagináis a un tio escribiendo,
> 
> me encanta los fines de semana tirado x ahi, cuando puedo pajearme con mis videos pornos favoritos y masacrar bichos en el shoot em up de turno mientras me jalo una pizza. Crear mi pequeño FKK en casa y darle al manubrio.; Aqui me olvido de la mierda semana que he teinido: @nerd_pursuits #relax #MGTOW #hangover
> 
> ...



No hace falta imaginárselo. Tenemos a unos cuantos especímenes de esos por aquí. 

...y a Vicent74, que ya no está entre nosotros, pero vive en nuestros corazones.


----------



## eltonelero (17 Feb 2016)

Curioso impertinente dijo:


> No hace falta imaginárselo. Tenemos a unos cuantos especímenes de esos por aquí.
> 
> ...y a Vicent74, que ya no está entre nosotros, pero vive en nuestros corazones.



Tu calla CM kazajo.


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (17 Feb 2016)

eltonelero dijo:


> Tu calla CM kazajo.




Pero si no lo decía por ti, hombre. No hay que tomarse las cosas tan a pecho.


----------



## edisin (17 Feb 2016)

Estoy con Dodoria ... en este foro se está cargando continuamente contra las actitudes huelebraguistas en general y si esto no es rebajarse, que venga dios y lo vea  

luissalberto91Te amo ❤
sergio_ribeyroHace que el cuerpo y la mente estén en paz saludos @alissaofficial desde Perú
sergio_ribeyroHace que el cuerpo y la mente estén en paz saludos @alissaofficial desde Perú
jose_luis_official_You deserve to relax @alissaofficial_ you are a hard working person and I enjoy watching all your videos 
nicotisera@alissaoficial_ te recomiendo si encuentras El Aleph, de Jorge Luis Borges o Los siete locos
rene5097@alissaofficial_ Eso está bien hay que darle un descanso al cuerpo, y que mejor que tomando café también ☕
eddyagujAlissa yo te amo
lorenzo_91jHola Alissa Cuál es tu libro favorito? Por curiosidad
tony.1.0Good Habits ☕
adolfito_miguelito_onlineAlissa me encanta tu sonrisa!!! Crazy for you!!!❤
roberrc83¡Buenísimos días, querida! Have a nice wednesday. Love and peace 
cseveruscSi yo solia hacerlo, relajarme con un buen libro y Una tasa de te verde, ahora que estas relajada podrias escuchar alguna canción de ximena sariñana? "Monitor" o "huellas" son de sus mejores canciones n.n en serio te gustara, saludos alisa disfruta tu dia.
martell_alanTe invito a mi Mexico y de Paso nos casamos
limones1373Enjoy your weekend alissa you deserved it!
charletesBonitas piernas Alissa ¿necesitas un masaje?
alvaro_a26aTu piel es perfecta.como lo haces?
pantrito1@alissaofficial café con leche
santoninofielTú eres mi inspiración)) Inspiration ( HQ ) - Gipsy Kings - YouTube
alvaronavaspalaciosEso es lo primero saca tiempo para ti y luego no te olvides de los que te seguimos
santoninofielInspiración)) Benny Ibarra - Inspiración - YouTube


----------



## INVICTVS (17 Feb 2016)

Seguirá pasando de ti per secula seculorum por beta.

Enrólate en la fracapandi y asume un negro futuro debido a tus pobres decisiones.


----------



## BudSpencer (17 Feb 2016)

Hace unos días estuvo por Bilbao.

Instagram


----------



## allan smithee (17 Feb 2016)

edisin dijo:


> Estoy con Dodoria ... en este foro se está cargando continuamente contra las actitudes huelebraguistas en general y si esto no es rebajarse, que venga dios y lo vea
> 
> luissalberto91Te amo ❤
> sergio_ribeyroHace que el cuerpo y la mente estén en paz saludos @alissaofficial desde Perú
> ...




kuando bisita guatemala? Le hare el amorsito muy dulse. ::


----------



## Cuak Cuak (17 Feb 2016)

Si os fijáis, hay una evolución notable entre su primer vídeo desde su habitación donde decía con voz dulce e inocente "Hola, soy Alyssa" a los últimos vídeos en que ya manifiesta su verdadero carácter egocéntrico en todo su esplendor.


----------



## allan smithee (17 Feb 2016)

Cuak Cuak dijo:


> Si os fijáis, hay una evolución notable entre su primer vídeo desde su habitación donde decía con voz dulce e inocente "Hola, soy Alyssa" a los últimos vídeos en que ya se manifiesta su verdadera naturaleza egocéntrica en todo su esplendor.



Está claramente envanecida y necesita ser derroida.


----------



## 005 (17 Feb 2016)

eltonelero dijo:


> Le estoy comenzando a coger mania a la Alissa.



Es que molaba por su inosensia y su voz de bebé, pero ya pasa a ser una bloguera más que publica las mismas mierdas de bloguera fashion, que no molan a nadie.

TDS_PTS_Y_BLGRS


----------



## Gorguera (17 Feb 2016)

Cuak Cuak dijo:


> Si os fijáis, hay una evolución notable entre su primer vídeo desde su habitación donde decía con voz dulce e inocente "Hola, soy Alyssa" a los últimos vídeos en que ya manifiesta su verdadero carácter egocéntrico en todo su esplendor.



Pienso igual que el pato lucas.

Hablaba con una delicadeza, pausas y tono quasi celestial.

Ahora se acelera y se pone más chulilla conforme se le va pegando el virus occiental.


----------



## Ghost hunter (17 Feb 2016)

Cuak Cuak dijo:


> Si os fijáis, hay una evolución notable entre su primer vídeo desde su habitación donde decía con voz dulce e inocente "Hola, soy Alyssa" a los últimos vídeos en que ya manifiesta su verdadero carácter egocéntrico en todo su esplendor.



Así es pato, ahora ya es visible su tontura NWO. 

Esta chica tampoco nos vale para BILBA............hemos llegado tarde, demasiado pagafanteada y loreada ienso:


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (17 Feb 2016)

Imaginate que pones una foto haciendo cualquier chorrada en tu casa y tienes en cuestion de segundos a millares de aduladores diciendo lo bien que te has hecho el colacao.A mi tambien se me subiria el ego y creeria que soy divino.

Afortunadamente, a los hombres se nos quita rapido la tonteria si hemos sido bien educados.


----------



## 005 (17 Feb 2016)

Ha tardado dos semanas en echarse a perder. Estaba claro.


----------



## Cuak Cuak (17 Feb 2016)

El ejercicio que siempre recomiendo para desmiticar youtubers es buscar su primer vídeo en Youtube, donde normalmente se vislumbra mejor la catadura moral del personaje. Aquí la vemos gesticular todo el rato como una choni cualquiera. Lo de hacerse el angelito sólo empieza con sus vídeos en español para cazar pagafantas incautos:

[youtube]-x_uKBjJxQM[/youtube]


----------



## Mineroblanco (17 Feb 2016)

Bilbainadas olvidate de esa e invita a comer a alguna camarera, o ve a un bar de copas de buena reputación, o intentalo con alguna estudiante de otra facultad, pero elige objetivos con menos pretendientes que esa ALISA.


----------



## Ghost hunter (17 Feb 2016)

Cuak Cuak dijo:


> El ejercicio que siempre recomiendo para desmiticar youtubers es buscar su primer vídeo en Youtube, donde normalmente se vislumbra mejor la catadura moral del personaje. Aquí la vemos gesticular todo el rato como una choni cualquiera. Lo de hacerse el angelito sólo empieza con sus vídeos en español para cazar pagafantas incautos:
> 
> [youtube]-x_uKBjJxQM[/youtube]



Joder, ves el vídeo y piensas:

Putón a la vista :XX: , por cierto esta en Rusia no se comía una mierda :no:

De todas formas nos tenia de bien engañados a todos, la muy cara pan solo merece la derroición total y absoluta.


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (17 Feb 2016)

Ghost hunter dijo:


> Así es pato, ahora ya es visible su tontura NWO.
> 
> Esta chica tampoco nos vale para BILBA............hemos llegado tarde, demasiado pagafanteada y loreada ienso:



Al contrario: Bilbainadas debe ser un San Jorge que rescate a esta fermosa donzella de las garras del dragón mundialista.







---------- Post added 17-feb-2016 at 22:27 ----------




Cuak Cuak dijo:


> El ejercicio que siempre recomiendo para desmiticar youtubers es buscar su primer vídeo en Youtube, donde normalmente se vislumbra mejor la catadura moral del personaje. Aquí la vemos gesticular todo el rato como una choni cualquiera. Lo de hacerse el angelito sólo empieza con sus vídeos en español para cazar pagafantas incautos:
> 
> [youtube]-x_uKBjJxQM[/youtube]



Aquí sólo veo a una jovencita pizpireta que se comporta como cualquier chica de su edad. Hay que tener en cuenta que hace tres años de ese vídeo. Conforme ha ido madurando su estilo se ha depurado.


----------



## eltonelero (17 Feb 2016)

Cuak Cuak dijo:


> Si os fijáis, hay una evolución notable entre su primer vídeo desde su habitación donde decía con voz dulce e inocente "Hola, soy Alyssa" a los últimos vídeos en que ya manifiesta su verdadero carácter egocéntrico en todo su esplendor.



Ha explotado ya al máximo el nicho de betas andinos con el rollo "aprendo español" Porsupu ella quiere captar o bien criollos iberoamericanos o clase alta española. 
Los machupichus están bien para engrosar números pero quedan mal en comentarios.


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (21 Feb 2016)

Alissa transmitió en directo desde Bilbao.

http://www.perisearch.net/w/1kvKpznmbqDJE


----------



## Cuak Cuak (21 Feb 2016)

Curioso impertinente dijo:


> Alissa transmitió en directo desde Bilbao.
> 
> BILBAO - Periscope Watch on Web | Periscope Search



Vaya troyano tiene ese enlace. Me salta el antivirus.


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (21 Feb 2016)

Bilbainadas, no me seas distraído, que Alissa no para de ponerte oportunidades a huevo para pegar la hebra con ella. No las dejes escapar.


----------



## INVICTVS (21 Feb 2016)

¿Dónde está tu BMW, hinjenierito?

Sin BMW no hay rusas. Te jodes.
En Rusia la devoción por BMW es tal que incluso se producen películas y se componen canciones en su honor.

Rumanadas debe ser derroído.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (21 Feb 2016)

Isectvssss


----------



## INVICTVS (21 Feb 2016)

Bilbainadas88 dijo:


> Isectvssss



Lo que tú digas, pero sin BMW te comes los mocos, pasmao.


¿Crees que una mujer de ese calibre va a subirse contigo en un puto autobús lleno de gente sudorosa?
Llego yo con el 750i y moja las bragas al instante.


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (21 Feb 2016)

Alissa está hablando mucho de Bilbao ultimamente. Eso es que te está echando la caña. Bilbainadas, la ocasión la pintan calva.


----------



## PumukiCabreado (21 Feb 2016)

Cuak Cuak dijo:


> Vaya troyano tiene ese enlace. Me salta el antivirus.



Eso demuestra que es un agente del KGB para espiar a los niños rata.


----------



## Sonny (21 Feb 2016)

Curioso impertinente dijo:


> Alissa está hablando mucho de Bilbao ultimamente. Eso es que te está echando la caña. Bilbainadas, la ocasión la pintan calva.



Normal, como capital mundial del nuncafollismo, Bilbao es irresistible para una attention whore de este calibre.


----------



## BudSpencer (21 Feb 2016)

La rusa estuvo de visita en Bilbao y no ha colgado ni una mísera foto :XX: Bilbainadas, a ver cómo la tratáis por ahí.

Alissa tiene pinta de ser repija y se ha ido a la ciudad más porqueyolovalguista de toda España.


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (21 Feb 2016)

BudSpencer dijo:


> La rusa estuvo de visita en Bilbao y no ha colgado ni una misera foto :XX: Bilbainadas, a ver cómo la tratáis por ahí.
> 
> Alissa tiene pinta de ser repija y se ha ido a la ciudad más porqueyolovalguista de toda España.



Ha prometido subir un vídeo de su visita a Bilbao.

Bilbainadas, mándale tú uno de los Chimberos, a ver si así te la metes en el bote.


----------



## INVICTVS (21 Feb 2016)

Curioso impertinente dijo:


> Ha prometido subir un vídeo de su visita a Bilbao.
> 
> Bilbainadas, mándale tú uno de los Chimberos, a ver si así te la metes en el bote.



Sí, eso, mándale un vídeo de Los Chimberos para que se descojone de ti y te tome por un viejuno.

¿Y éste es tu aliado? Con amigos así quién quiere enemigos.


La fórmula markkusiana te asegura el éxito.


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (22 Feb 2016)

> 17 h
> alissaofficial_Si vas por la calle y ves una chica con un mapa grabando un video con la boca abierta - no te asustes. Solo soy yo, flipando con lo bonito que es el mundo #Bilbao Если ты идешь по улице и видишь девушку с картой, снимающую видео с открытым ртом - не пугайся. Это просто я, поражаюсь красотой мира #Бильбао



Instagram


----------



## gurrumino (22 Feb 2016)

Spoiler



santoninofielSí, el mundo nunca termina de mostrarnos toda su inmensa gama de variedades de hemosas cosas, algunas bien escondidas, otras bien guardadas, preparadas para un único momento especial, y otras aún sin ser descubiertas porque todavía no ha sido el tiempo de manifestarlas, pero el mundo no sería tan bonito y bello si Tú no estuvieras aquí)) la tierra nos llena de sorpresas de todo tipo, ésa es la vida la fortuna que nos tocó debajo del cielo, y aunque yo creo que algún día estaremos por encima del cielo, mientras sucede yo en lo personal para mi me ha dejado indudablemente sorprendido al tenerte aquí viviendo a la par en este siglo)) tuvieron que pasar muchos miles de años para que por fin nuestro bello planeta mostrara lo mejor de si, a la más adorada creaturita que yo haya y halla conocido en toda mi imaginación y mis más veleidosos sueños)) Esa creaturita eres Tú, eres la niña que conjuga con total perfección un sin fin de dones y dotes, mi alissamor) )) ))) algún día me conoceras, y quedarás de igual y grata forma sorprendida al primer instante))


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (22 Feb 2016)

Alissa está pidiendo a gritos un guía nativo que la acompañe por la margen derecha del Nervión.


----------



## gurrumino (22 Feb 2016)

Curioso impertinente dijo:


> Alissa está pidiendo a gritos un guía nativo que la acompañe por la margen derecha del Nervión.



A saber quien le saca esas afotos y luego paga las fantas.


----------



## Ghost hunter (22 Feb 2016)

Hilernus dijo:


> Madre de dios, van a faltar fantas en el mundo. Tenemos un serio problema de exceso de betas.



Madre mía!!! Que venga Stalin a derroer a todos esos betas, que puto asco dan.


----------



## Gorguera (22 Feb 2016)

Ghost hunter dijo:


> Madre mía!!! Que venga Stalin a derroer a todos esos betas, que puto asco dan.



Son en su mayoría panchos.


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (22 Feb 2016)

Ghost hunter dijo:


> Madre mía!!! Que venga Stalin a derroer a todos esos betas, que puto asco dan.



¡Qué guarro era el HDLGP!

---------- Post added 22-feb-2016 at 16:38 ----------




gurrumino dijo:


> A saber quien le saca esas afotos y luego paga las fantas.



Es una compañera de Orgasmus. Lo sé porque en un vídeo que puso se la oía hablando en inglés con la amiga.


----------



## BudSpencer (22 Feb 2016)

Curioso impertinente dijo:


> alissaofficial_Si vas por la calle y ves una chica con un mapa grabando un video con la boca abierta - no te asustes. Solo soy yo, flipando con lo bonito que es el mundo #Bilbao



:8:

Bilbainadas, ¿dónde andas? Que la rusa busca bilbaínos.

Supongo que estas fotos serán sacadas del fin de semana y ahora estará por San Sebastián de nuevo.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (22 Feb 2016)

Ajam, fenomenal.


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (22 Feb 2016)

Bilbainadas88 dijo:


> Ajam, fenomenal.



Mueve ficha, hombre.


----------



## Ghost hunter (22 Feb 2016)

Pero cuanto tiempo lleva esta zorrita allí?????

Yo matandome a estudiar toda mi puta juventud y estas don nadie solo por tener tetas vive del cuento, puta vida, después vienen con el puto cuento de las desigualdades.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (22 Feb 2016)

Una buena tunda de momentos flectores y torsores es lo que necesita Alisa, soy de la opinion de Gost Hunter.Menos tetas y mas cabeza, ya sabemos que es muy guapa, que hable de cosas interesantes.


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (22 Feb 2016)

Ghost hunter dijo:


> Pero cuanto tiempo lleva esta zorrita allí?????
> 
> Yo matandome a estudiar toda mi puta juventud y estas don nadie solo por tener tetas vive del cuento, puta vida, después vienen con el puto cuento de las desigualdades.



¡Haber estudiao, hombre!


----------



## Ghost hunter (22 Feb 2016)

Curioso impertinente dijo:


> ¡Haber estudiao, hombre!



No hay cosa peor que haber sido estudiado  , que bien viviría en la ignorancia sin más preocupaciones que la zipoteca y la bigotuda patria, o la de ser un nini bloguero del youtube 

En fin, me debo a la nueva Patria rumana y como tal debo estar a la altura de las circunstancias, nunca decaer y mucho menos capitular en tan loable empresa :XX:


----------



## hartman (22 Feb 2016)

rumanadas debes derroirle el culo a la rusa esa.


----------



## Ghost hunter (22 Feb 2016)

hartman dijo:


> rumanadas debes derroirle el culo a la rusa esa.



La verdad es que necesita napalm urgentemente, se la ve con muchas ganas de sentir la cultura Nacional. 

Esta necesita de todo menos amor ienso:


----------



## INVICTVS (22 Feb 2016)

Cualquier tía buena con cara angelical tiene la vida resuelta a día de hoy.

Da igual su procedencia, siempre se codeará con los pagafantas de mayor status y disfrutará de un nivel de vida que para cualquier hombre supondría trabajo, esfuerzo, dedicación o, como poco, una situación familiar acomodada.

No hay más que ver los comentarios: Completos desconocidos que hasta darían la vida por ella sin haber hecho absolutamente nada digno de admiración y respeto.

Lamentable.

---------- Post added 22-feb-2016 at 21:12 ----------




Curioso impertinente dijo:


> Instagram



El uso del participio activo presente denota un buen nivel cultural. El ruso medio no se expresa así.


----------



## Don Depresor (22 Feb 2016)

Creo que este es el hilo mas demijrante que he visto en mi vida. ::


----------



## Cloruro_Sádico (22 Feb 2016)

Vais ahogarla en babas.


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (22 Feb 2016)

Cloruro_Sádico dijo:


> Vais ahogarla en babas.



Pues aún no has visto nada. El viernes cumple 20 años.

Se prevé un tsunami de baboseo sobre San Sebastián de cara al fin de semana.


----------



## Fatty (22 Feb 2016)

La puta es espectacular, ahora vaya legion de panchitos lametacones que arrastra en su Instagram. :ouch: Es Kazaja de origen ruso creo y se parece bastante a







:baba:

Pobre. :S


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (26 Feb 2016)

Hoy cumple veinte años. Felicidades.


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (26 Feb 2016)

Alissa es bella y pizpireta, mientras que tú sólo eres un gordo asqueroso julandrón.

---------- Post added 26-feb-2016 at 14:27 ----------










> alissaofficial_No podía evitar una selfie con estas flores, porque son de mi familia! Gracias por alegrarme el día y siempre estar a mi lado (incluso cuando nos separa distancia tan larga) TENGO 20 AÑOOOOOS Y TAMBIEN QUIERO AGRADECER A TODOS MIS SUSCRIPTORES! GRACIAS POR ESTAR CONMIGO SIEMPRE, APOYARME Y DARME LA INSPIRACIÓN PARA SEGUIR ADELANTE! OS QUIERO...❤ Я не могла избежать селфи с этими цветами, потому что они от моей семьи! Спасибо за то, что сделали мой день еще более радостным и за то, что вы всегда рядом (даже когда нас разделяет такое большое расстояние) МНЕ ДВАДЦАААААТЬ #cumple #др



Instagram


----------



## hartman (26 Feb 2016)

Dodoria dijo:


> Yo hace poco cumplí años y no me felicitas.
> 
> Claro como no tengo coño.
> 
> taluec



hazle una obra de harte de las tuya y mandasela a la rusa esa.


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (27 Feb 2016)

UN DÍA EN BILBAO - YouTube

Alissa visita Bilbao con una amiga. Atención, al momento en que se encuentra frente a dos
genuinas Nekanes vascas (1:53).


----------



## Gorguera (27 Feb 2016)

Panchitos con el culo ardiendo:

"Estan vien chula, te recomendo que mejor aprendas el espanol Latino !!!!!!"

"ven a sudamerica es mejor ❤"

"Que bueno quebdisfrutes tu estancia en España,....te invito a conocer México....Saludos...aaah otra cosa tu acento se esta volviendo español...."

"hola. muy lindo tu video. pah!! te está quedando un acento gallegazo! Te prefiero con tu acento original que se parece más al mío. gracias por mostrarnos tu hermosa forma de ver las cosas."


PD:Esto es una pregunta seria, para lo que necesito la ayuda de otros foreros, a ver, me estoy preguntando si tendrá los pelillos del chochico de color rubio o de color castaño. Creo que es una pregunta muy interesante.


----------



## INVICTVS (27 Feb 2016)

¿Cumple años en febrero? Como yo.


Tenemos tanto en común... Al final termino pagafanteándola y todo.


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (27 Feb 2016)

INVICTVS dijo:


> ¿Cumple años en febrero? Como yo.
> 
> 
> Tenemos tanto en común... Al final termino pagafanteándola y todo.



A ver si así consigues poner celoso a Bilbainadas.


----------



## INVICTVS (27 Feb 2016)

Bilbainadas está muy empanao'. No reacciona el chaval.


Tanto prócer, tanto prócer... ¡Cojones!


----------



## eltonelero (27 Feb 2016)

Es increible el complejo de inferioridad que tienen los panchitos con el acento.

Yo cuando oigo una peli,serie, actor, doblaje iberoamericano entiendo que es asi y punto. Incluso escuchar algún guiri con acento de haber aprendido en esas tierras me parece normal e incluso bonito por la diversidad del español.

Supongo que pasará 3/4 de lo mismo entre los anglosajones, cada pais comprenderá que tienen acentros diferentes.

Ellos en cambio no pueden digerir que en España tengamos un acento diferente, que es asi y punto, que si la chica está aprendiendo español aqui pues se le quedará un acento español y que no es un drama.

Y eso que no tenemos el cisma cuasi dialectal de los portugueses y brasileños.


----------



## BudSpencer (29 Feb 2016)

[youtube]uH_z1NeO3YM[/youtube]


----------



## 005 (29 Feb 2016)

eltonelero dijo:


> Es increible el complejo de inferioridad que tienen los panchitos con el acento.
> 
> Yo cuando oigo una peli,serie, actor, doblaje iberoamericano entiendo que es asi y punto. Incluso escuchar algún guiri con acento de haber aprendido en esas tierras me parece normal e incluso bonito por la diversidad del español.
> 
> ...



Es que hay que dejar de llamar español a esa mierda que hablan los sudacas.

Hay que separarse de ellos lo más posible y cuanto antes. Su idioma debe pasar a llamarse el panchito y fin de la historia.

Porque nos meten cada vez más palabras y nuestros académicos progres tipo Reverte son un peligro y acaban aprobando cambios repugnantes en nuestro idioma para contentar a los panchos.


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (2 Mar 2016)

Resubo este hilo para recordarle a Bilbainadas que el miércoles por la tarde es el día en el que Alisa responde a los mensajes de sus admiradores. No dejes pasar esta ocasión, mi dilecto amigo.


----------



## INVICTVS (2 Mar 2016)

Esperar al día de contestaciones es de betas.


Llegas, aparcas el BMW atravesado -porque un BMW nunca se aparca dentro de las líneas- te bajas, te acercas a ella, la miras a los ojos decididamente, la coges de la cintura y le sueltas: "Поехали кататься на бэхе, кукленка!"


Es tuya.


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (2 Mar 2016)

INVICTVS dijo:


> Esperar al día de contestaciones es de betas.
> 
> 
> Llegas, aparcas el BMW atravesado -porque un BMW nunca se aparca dentro de las líneas- te bajas, te acercas a ella, la miras a los ojos decididamente, la coges de la cintura y le sueltas: "Поехали кататься на бэхе, кукленка!"
> ...



Pues hazlo y luego nos muestras una foto con ella. Y no valen excusas como que en realidad Alissa no te llama la atención y prefieres a tu Valeria, fantasma.

Por mi parte estoy por preguntarle yo mismo si le gustaría conocer a este amigo mío que estudia ingeniería de caminos en Madrid.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (2 Mar 2016)

Pues no, obviamente.Tiene a un monton de moscas alrededor suya.Con su ego, es normal que aparte a esas moscas y no vea que detras de ellas hay seres humanos con sentimientos.


----------



## INVICTVS (2 Mar 2016)

Es que sinceramente prefiero a Valeria. Es más de mi estilo: campechanota, con gusto por los BMW, guapa, femenina, algo presumida pero sin llegar a los extremos de ésta, etc.

Es una apuesta mucho mejor.


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (2 Mar 2016)

INVICTVS dijo:


> Es que sinceramente prefiero a Valeria. Es más de mi estilo: campechanota, con gusto por los BMW, guapa, femenina, algo presumida pero sin llegar a los extremos de ésta, etc.
> 
> Es una apuesta mucho mejor.



Alissa es más de Mercedes Benz.









> 6 sem
> alissaofficial_Just found this bear in the shop. His look says: "I bought this car. And what have YOU achieved in your life?" Acabo de encontrar a este oso en una tienda. Parece que está diciendo: "Me compré el coche. Y que has conseguido TÚ en tu vida?" Только что нашла этого медведя в магазине. Он как будто говорит: "Я купил эту машину. А чего добился в жизни ТЫ?" #achievement #достижение #osorico



Instagram

---------- Post added 02-mar-2016 at 22:13 ----------

¡Extra!¡Extra! ¡Alissa va a pasar el fin de semana en Sevilla!









> alissaofficial_El fin de semana en #Donosti promete ser de frío... Pero tendré la suerte pasarlo en #Sevilla ���� Queréis el vídeo sobre mi viaje a Sevilla? ❤ Эти выходные в Сан Себастьяне обещают быть холодными... Как хорошо, что я проведу их в Севильи! Хотите видео о моем путешествии в Севилью? :3



¡Bilbainadas, pronto!¡El AVE!

Instagram

---------- Post added 02-mar-2016 at 22:31 ----------

Alguien debería presentársela a Kozak, ya que va a su ciudad.


----------



## Cui Bono (2 Mar 2016)

Es la mejor época para ir a Sevilla. En Abril llueve (y les jode SS y feria) y en Mayo ya abochorna.


----------



## eltonelero (3 Mar 2016)

Alissa en la capital de los señoritos pijos paga-finos y ximenez. Ojo que puede haber pagafanteo con andaluz gracioso perforandola. Es como un erasmus dentro de otro erasmus, o sea golferio sin que nadie de su entorno erasmus primgenio se entere.


----------



## hartman (3 Mar 2016)

bilba quieres que le diga algo este fin de semana???


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (3 Mar 2016)

eltonelero dijo:


> Alissa en la capital de los señoritos pijos paga-finos y ximenez. Ojo que puede haber pagafanteo con andaluz gracioso perforandola. Es como un erasmus dentro de otro erasmus, o sea golferio sin que nadie de su entorno erasmus primgenio se entere.



¡Qué vidorra se pega la muchachita esta! Hay que ver lo que le cunden los vídeos.

Y dentro de un par de semanas irá a Valencia a ver las Fallas por San José. Ya lo estoy viendo.


----------



## eltonelero (3 Mar 2016)

Tienes que enriquecer mas tus aportaciones, solo participáis tu, invictus y bilbainadas, y asi no hacéis crecer el número de visitas a sus vidreos (yo no los clicko, que le paguen el orgasmus otros )

Un dia de estos llegará a tu casa un kazajo con un bate....


----------



## Gorguera (3 Mar 2016)

eltonelero dijo:


> Tienes que enriquecer mas tus aportaciones, solo participáis tu, invictus y bilbainadas, y asi no hacéis crecer el número de visitas a sus vidreos (yo no los clicko, que le paguen el orgasmus otros )
> 
> Un dia de estos llegará a tu casa un kazajo con un bate....



A veces la mente de uno es tan simple y tan tan tan... que piensas: "No me la voy a follar, ¿para que le presto atención?


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (3 Mar 2016)

eltonelero dijo:


> *Tienes que enriquecer mas tus aportaciones*, solo participáis tu, invictus y bilbainadas, y asi no hacéis crecer el número de visitas a sus vidreos (yo no los clicko, que le paguen el orgasmus otros )
> 
> Un dia de estos llegará a tu casa un kazajo con un bate....



Para eso ya estás tú


----------



## Señor Moscoso (3 Mar 2016)

tudike_sisi dijo:


> Por lo que se cuenta, a Alisa le gustan las pollas como los espárragos...
> largas y finas?. No, a puñaos.


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (5 Mar 2016)

> alissaofficial_Adivinad, quien ya está en #Sevilla ? Es una pena que tenía solo un día y medio para ver la ciudad... Pero tengo muchísimas ganas de volver aquí y disfrutar su belleza Угадайте, кто уже в Севильи? Как жаль, что у меня было всего полтора дня, чтобы посмотреть город... И теперь у меня есть огромное желание вернуться и насладиться этой красотой #севилья


----------



## Kelbek (5 Mar 2016)

Curioso impertinente dijo:


>



Esa herida en la boca tiene mala pinta.


----------



## allan smithee (5 Mar 2016)

Se ven muchos menos panchitos en los comentarios. Alisa no quiere ser latina, quiere ser gallega


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (5 Mar 2016)

allan smithee dijo:


> Se ven muchos menos panchitos en los comentarios. Alisa no quiere ser latina, quiere ser gallega



Alissa no es tonta. Sabe dónde está lo bueno.

Lo siento, amigos panchitos. Tenéis que comprenderlo. todavía hay clases.


----------



## BudSpencer (6 Mar 2016)

Esta chica no te conviene, Bilbainadas. Su objetivo es el mundo del espectáculo, ser actriz, presentadora y demás profesiones frívolas. Esta clase de mujeres no son adecuadas como pareja.

A pesar de ello tienes que conocerla, sólo por la curiosidad de verla en persona. Maja parece y, aunque no sea una opción sentimental, seguro que genera cierto interés una rusa kazaja que habla español y se planta en San Sebastián.


----------



## hartman (6 Mar 2016)

que va a volver a Sevilla lo siento bilba te la quito.


----------



## Crispín Klander (6 Mar 2016)

soy el unico al que la Alissa esta le parece un Yeti ?


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (6 Mar 2016)

¿Un yeti? Tiene la boca demasiado grande.


----------



## INVICTVS (6 Mar 2016)

Bilbainadas88 dijo:


> ¿Un yeti? Tiene la boca demasiado grande.



Para tragarlas a pares.


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (6 Mar 2016)




----------



## Gorguera (6 Mar 2016)

"Hoola. Soy Alisa"


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (11 Mar 2016)

> alissaofficial_Si alguna vez visitáis el País Vasco, ir a Pintxo Potte es obligatorio! Pintxo potte es un día (normalmente el jueves) cuando puedes comer un pintxo+una bebida por sólo 2 euros Y donde ahora estoy yo, además de comida riquísima, hay música viva y atmósfera de felicidad #sansebastian #pintxos #paisvasco Если вы когда-нибудь посетите страну Басков, сходить на Пинтчо Потте - ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО! Пинтчо Потте - такой день (обычно четверг), когда можешь купить пинчос+напиток всего за 2 евро! А то, где сейчас нахожусь я, называется Гастро Потте. И кроме вкуснейшей еды, здесь играет живая музыка и царит атмосфера счастья :3 #сансебастьян #путешествие



Instagram


----------



## Cui Bono (11 Mar 2016)

Estás mu tonto Bilba. Te está diciendo que va al Pintxo Potte ese los jueves a ponerse púa de pinchos. 

Sitio y día, "pinchar", "felicidad", está claro que se la lleva un guiputxi, porque no coges las indirectas.


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (11 Mar 2016)

A mí lo que me tiene mosqueado es que ya empieza con lo del País Vasco. Espero que no le lave el cerebro algún batasuno.

Ahora que me fijo, se la ve un poco achispadilla en el vídeo. Se debe haber puesto morada a pinchos y potes.


----------



## hartman (11 Mar 2016)

dodoria derroe a alissa


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (11 Mar 2016)

Es que lo que me parece desconsiderado por su parte es que ni siquiera me respondiese.

Muy bonito, beber los vientos por una mujer para que luego esta te ignore.


----------



## edisin (11 Mar 2016)

Pintxopote con música .. sólo hay uno en Donostia, el del Mercado de San Martín. Ya sabeis donde ir a pagar unas fantas


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (11 Mar 2016)

Alissa debe tener pasta para hacer frente a las sabladas de los pinchopotes, o imagino que tendra pagapintxos euskaldunes.


----------



## Ghost hunter (11 Mar 2016)

edisin dijo:


> Pintxopote con música .. sólo hay uno en Donostia, el del Mercado de San Martín. Ya sabeis donde ir a pagar unas fantas



Ya bastante pagafántico es tener dedicado un hilo medio oficial a la petarda carapan esta :XX:



Bilbainadas88 dijo:


> *Alissa debe tener pasta para hacer frente a las sabladas de los pinchopotes,* o imagino que tendra pagapintxos euskaldunes.



La pasta ya se la generamos nosotros dándola publicidad..............con la pasta que la hacemos ganar ya nos correspondería como mínimo un tocamiento ligero de pecho por forero, o bien unificar talones y sortear un polvo con ella entre todos ienso: 

Habrá que proponerselo por el panchigram que tiene


----------



## Mother of owneds (11 Mar 2016)

Seamos realistas, nos estamos cachondeando de Bilbainadas pero aqui el pagafantas oficial de Alissa es Curioso impertinente, que es el que sube todas las publicaciones que hace la susodicha. Seguro que es un panchi de los que postean comentarios en sus publicaciones, poniendo a partir a la madre patria. Tal vez esta es su verdadera identidad...








Esta chica tuvo gracia sólo en su vídeo sobre el idioma de cervantes; el resto es la morralla típica que genera cualquier youtubero de estos. Eso sí melafo con desprecio, todo sea dicho


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (11 Mar 2016)

Bilbainadas88 dijo:


> Es que lo que me parece desconsiderado por su parte es que ni siquiera me respondiese.
> 
> Muy bonito, beber los vientos por una mujer para que luego esta te ignore.



Esta chica no sabe lo que se pierde. Haríais una bonita pareja.

---------- Post added 12-mar-2016 at 00:00 ----------




Especula Especulorum dijo:


> Seamos realistas, nos estamos cachondeando de Bilbainadas pero aqui el pagafantas oficial de Alissa es Curioso impertinente, que es el que sube todas las publicaciones que hace la susodicha. Seguro que es un panchi de los que postean comentarios en sus publicaciones, poniendo a partir a la madre patria. Tal vez esta es su verdadera identidad...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo único que pretendo es unir a Bilbainadas y Alissa. Creo que están hechos el uno para el otro, o mejor dicho, la una para el otro.

En el fondo soy un sentimental y me gustan las pasteladas románticas.

¿Qué tiene eso de malo?¿Me lo queréis decir?


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (16 Mar 2016)

> alissaofficial_Pero que día más bonito hace hoy El sol y la primavera hacen cosas mágicas... Quiero que ahora mismo todos los que están leyendo esto sonrían y piensen en algo por lo que pueden agradecer al mundo... Empiezo yo: digo Gracias a este mundo por lo que hay TANTAS personas que quiero: mi familia, mis suscriptores, mis amigos y los protagonistas de mis series favoritas Какой прекрасный сегодня день! Солнышко и весна творят чудеса... Я хочу, чтобы прямо сейчас каждый, кто читает это, подумал о том, за что может поблагодарить этот мир. Я начну: спасибо миру за то, что есть ТАК МНОГО людей, которых я люблю:моя семья, мои друзья, мои подписчики и герои из моих любимых сериалов #donostia #felicidad #sansebastian #alissaendonosti
> 
> ver los 42 comentarios
> adolph1987_adolf1987Simplemente y sencillamente hermosa !! @alissaofficial_ TE AMO BONITA!!
> ...



He aquí algunos de los perfiles de los seguidores de Alissa:










































Con semejante competencia Bilbainadas no debería tener dificultad en conquistar el corazón de tan bella dama.


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (18 Mar 2016)

> 15 h
> alissaofficial_Si entráis en mi página de Facebook, entenderéis por que subo la lección de ruso ahora mismo y no mañana




Ruso es Fácil con Alissa TODO LO QUE NECESITAS SABER  - YouTube


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (18 Mar 2016)

Me gusta el detalle del crucifijo.

¿Ves, Bilbainadas, como Alissa es una mujer de bien?


----------



## Dodora Jr. (18 Mar 2016)

esta puta no es nadie

taluec


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (18 Mar 2016)

Es de confesion cismatica, yo soy catolico romano.


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (18 Mar 2016)

Bilbainadas88 dijo:


> Es de confesion cismatica, yo soy catolico romano.



Pero si hace nada decías que te querías hacer ortodoxo.

Además los ortodoxos tienen más en común con los católicos que la mayoría de las otras confesiones cristianas.

---------- Post added 18-mar-2016 at 12:35 ----------

Por cierto, dice que va a pasar la Semana Santa en Salamanca. Ya sabes.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (18 Mar 2016)

Que es broma hombre, que me parece de maravilla que sea ortodoxa.

Lo que me choca un poco es que los curas no tengan celibato, pero bueno, se puede pasar.


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (18 Mar 2016)

¿Son imaginaciones mías o Alissa está más rellenita?

Atención, Bilba, que va a celebrar una reunión con sus suscriptores.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (18 Mar 2016)

Curioso impertinente dijo:


> ¿Son imaginaciones mías o Alissa está más rellenita?
> 
> Atención, Bilba, que va a celebrar una reunión con sus suscriptores.



Se está poniendo fuerte...

Na novia de intercambio de mi cuñado en un año pilló 10 kilos con las tapitas y la dieta mediterránea...


----------



## INVICTVS (18 Mar 2016)

Su nombre se escribe con una puta S.

Dicho esto, ya aburre la tal Alisa. Es guapa, pero en Rusia hay muchísimas como ella. Tantas, que incluso algunas de ellas no tienen ni una pizca de lorealismo (no es el caso de ésta).

Es una buena empresaria porque sabe rentabilizar al máximo sus activos (su cuerpo y cara pizpireta básicamente), pero no os engañéis, no está enamorada de vosotros, sus "queridos" subscriptores.

Es mucho más honesta y mejor una Valeria como la mía. Pringuis.


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (18 Mar 2016)

Cada loco con su tema.

Es ella la que lo escribe con dos eses.


----------



## allan smithee (18 Mar 2016)

Bilbainadas88 dijo:


> Es de confesion cismatica, yo soy catolico romano.



¡Hazlo por el Imperio Latino de Constantinopla! 

Ahora en serio. Le das un poco de pacharán y le cuelas la cláusula Filioque como si nada. ::


----------



## INVICTVS (18 Mar 2016)

Es una gilipollez. El puto nombre es Алиса. La S en ruso es С. ¿Ves que haya dos С? No. ¿Entonces por qué debería haber dos S?


Absurdo. Si los que transliteran son gilipollas, nosotros no vamos a seguirles el juego.
Pero vamos, que me la pela, Alisa es un putón con una S o con dos. Ojalá existieran mujeres como la que ella pretende hacernos creer que es, pero difícil lo veo, amigos. Difícil lo veo.


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (18 Mar 2016)

Tienes que ir a Salamanca Bilbainadas, esta es tu oportunidad de conocerla.


----------



## Ghost hunter (18 Mar 2016)

Curioso impertinente dijo:


> Tienes que ir a *Salamanca *Bilbainadas, esta es tu oportunidad de conocerla.



Y a una mala........... en Salamanca la que no ye puta ye manca ::


----------



## hartman (18 Mar 2016)

Dodoria dijo:


> Esa puta no merece 29 páginas de hilo.
> 
> NO LAS MERECE
> 
> taluec



Derroela como tu sabes.


----------



## allan smithee (18 Mar 2016)

Dodoria dijo:


> Esa puta no merece 29 páginas de hilo.
> 
> NO LAS MERECE
> 
> taluec











:XX:


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (19 Mar 2016)

hacedle caso a Dodoria.

PD: ALISA ES puta y ademas fea


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (19 Mar 2016)

Nota dijo:


> hacedle caso a Dodoria.
> 
> PD: ALISA ES puta y ademas fea



Y tú un mariconazo del quince, al igual que Dodoria.

---------- Post added 19-mar-2016 at 09:34 ----------




Dodoria dijo:


> Esa puta no merece 29 páginas de hilo.
> 
> NO LAS MERECE
> 
> taluec



Hasta que no se consume el noviazgo de Alissa con Bilbainadas no cejaré en mi empeño.


----------



## INVICTVS (19 Mar 2016)

A Bilbas le pega una charo paticorta española. Alisa es mucha tía para alguien que ni tiene ni quiere un BMW.


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (19 Mar 2016)

INVICTVS dijo:


> A Bilbas le pega una charo paticorta española. Alisa es mucha tía para alguien que ni tiene ni quiere un BMW.



Eso, tú pícale a ver si así sacas la bestia que hay en él


----------



## temis2011 (19 Mar 2016)

Nota dijo:


> hacedle caso a Dodoria.
> 
> PD: ALISA ES puta y ademas fea



Y vergonzoso que se le haya ocurrido salir de Rusia con perras para pagarse unos pinchos.


----------



## MaxxPower (20 Mar 2016)




----------



## INVICTVS (20 Mar 2016)

Puto Dodo. :XX:


----------



## Ghost hunter (20 Mar 2016)

El curioso haciendo de celestino, me meo :XX:


----------



## gurrumino (20 Mar 2016)

Me derroye la curiosidad..¿como será el florero Bilbainadasienso:?, yo me lo imagino bastante apolíneo pero luego igual es un escuchimizao.


----------



## Segismunda (20 Mar 2016)

¿Quién coño es Alisa?

#Derroición


----------



## INVICTVS (20 Mar 2016)

Ghost hunter dijo:


> El curioso haciendo de celestino, me meo :XX:



Coño, pensaba que era Dodo por lo de pizpireta.


El nombre Curioso da lugar a malos entendidos.


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (21 Mar 2016)

Alissa visita el acuario y se rie con un pececito.

Instagram

¿Por qué las mujeres rien de forma tan forzada?


----------



## INVICTVS (21 Mar 2016)

Las mujeres no tienen sentido del humor. Sólo ríen cuando mojan bragas, señal de predisposición para el coito.


Resumiendo, si una tía se ríe, ya te la puedes ir sacando.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (21 Mar 2016)

Se ha hecho un video en el Camp Nou, no melafo


----------



## temis2011 (21 Mar 2016)

INVICTVS dijo:


> Las mujeres no tienen sentido del humor. Sólo ríen cuando mojan bragas, señal de predisposición para el coito.
> 
> 
> Resumiendo, si una tía se ríe, ya te la puedes ir sacando.



Con lo gracioso que eres, te debes de pegar el día con la cremallero abajo.


----------



## Segismunda (21 Mar 2016)

INVICTVS dijo:


> Las mujeres no tienen sentido del humor. Sólo ríen cuando mojan bragas, señal de predisposición para el coito.
> 
> 
> Resumiendo, si una tía se ríe, ya te la puedes ir sacando.



Santa madre del cordero, cómo puede tener alguien tanta ni puta idea sobre algo. Esto debería ser estudiado por científicos de todo el mundo. Si algo está más que demostrado es que "hacer reír" de por sí NO VALE PARA NADA. Anda que no hay hombres que "hacen reír" pero no la meten en caliente ni a tiros.

#DerroiciónPENOSA


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (22 Mar 2016)

> alissaofficial_Acabo de hacer una transmisión en #Periscope... Alguien de vosotros ha participado??? La próxima será mañana a las 10 de la tarde en Salamanca!!! Te esperaré Mi nombre de usuario de Periscope está en la descripción Только что провела трансляцию в #Перископ , кто-то нибудь из вас участвовал? :3 Следующая трансляция будет завтра в 10 вечера по времени Саламанки!!! Я буду ждать тебя  Мой перископ найдешь в описании



Bilbainadas, Alissa sigue esperando que la vayas a ver a Salamanca. Mira que carita más triste tiene.


----------



## Kamui (22 Mar 2016)

Acabo de descubrir esto y la chica es una monada. Que pongáis a mulatas, panchitas y tías denigrantes como diosas siendo más feas que su puta madre existiendo ninfas como esta es demencial.

Después que la tía sepa que está tremenda y actúe en consecuencia es otra cosa, claro.


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (25 Mar 2016)

Alissa se ha quedado afónica:

Instagram

Le deseo una pronta mejoría.


----------



## Cui Bono (25 Mar 2016)

Afónica... Un pollazo de un guiputxi hasta el píloro. Un día te la afixian, Bilbo, sálvala de esos malandrines.


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (31 Mar 2016)

Alissa se encuentra por la calle con un suscriptor. Es un chavalín joven.

Instagram



> alissaofficial_ME ENCONTRÉ CON UN SUSCRIPTOR EN LA CALLE DE SALAMANCA Encantada Juan  Я встретилась с подписчиком на улице Саламанкиии! Моя мечта сбылась! Очень приятно, Хуан :333#felicidad #salamanca #мечта
> ver los 91 comentarios


----------



## gurrumino (31 Mar 2016)

Curioso impertinente dijo:


> Alissa se encuentra por la calle con un suscriptor. Es un chavalín joven.
> 
> Instagram



¿Le habrá dado un beso al menos o se habrá ido el pimpollo a 2 velas? jijiji


----------



## Visilleras (31 Mar 2016)

Prueba con Maruja Torres


----------



## Cui Bono (31 Mar 2016)

Curioso impertinente dijo:


> Alissa se encuentra por la calle con un suscriptor. Es un chavalín joven.
> 
> Instagram



Esa es la Calle Toro. Ahí cerca hay un Zara construido en un antiguo convento.


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (1 Abr 2016)

El calvo de mierda ahora va y dice que el joven del último vídeo es Bilbainadas. 

Misterios sin resolver.

¿Fue nuestro dilecto coforero jasta Salamanca para hacerse el encontradizo?
Lo dudo, aunque quisiera poder creerlo.

X-Files Theme Full (Illuminati Song) - YouTube


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (3 Abr 2016)

Ele mi niña, luciendo pechonalidad:







Instagram


----------



## Ghost hunter (3 Abr 2016)

La están creciendo los pechotes, esta ta ya para parir un rusky


----------



## hartman (3 Abr 2016)

es una scarlett johanson en Ruski.


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (3 Abr 2016)

hartman dijo:


> es una scarlett johanson en Ruski.



Ni punto de comparación. Alissa es mucho más guapa:


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (3 Abr 2016)

Curioso impertinente dijo:


> Ele mi niña, luciendo pechonalidad:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Las cosas como son. Por mucho que digan algunos _haters_ la chavala está para darle lo suyo y lo de su prima. 

Y por supuesto hasta para plantearse una relación a largo plazo de amor


----------



## HATE (3 Abr 2016)

Menudas tetas señores.


----------



## Santutxu (3 Abr 2016)

Dodoria, no tienes huevos de hacer un cuadro derroido de Alissa . 


Enviado desde mi Sony Z3c mediante Tapatalk


----------



## INVICTVS (4 Abr 2016)

Obvio que está follable, y ella lo sabe. De hecho, saca provecho de esto precisamente.


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (4 Abr 2016)

La chica rusa canta Perdoname de Pablo Alborán ALISSA - YouTube


----------



## Billy Ray (4 Abr 2016)

Curioso impertinente dijo:


> Ele mi niña, luciendo pechonalidad:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es curioso, a las mujeres se les notan en la cara los golpes de polla. La noto sensiblemente menos infantil que en sus primeros videos/fotos, un pollón (o varios) han conseguido introducirse en su coño desde entonces, está claro.

Bilbainadas, has perdido, ya los romanticismos no sirven, esta ahora esta en fase traga-nabos y hay que cambiar la estrategia, creo que un tipo Markkus, pero con polla, es lo que estará buscando.


----------



## eltonelero (4 Abr 2016)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Es curioso, *a las mujeres se les notan en la cara los golpes de polla. La noto sensiblemente menos infantil que en sus primeros videos/fotos,* un pollón (o varios) han conseguido introducirse en su coño desde entonces, está claro.
> 
> Bilbainadas, has perdido, ya los romanticismos no sirven, esta ahora esta en fase traga-nabos y hay que cambiar la estrategia, creo que un tipo Markkus, pero con polla, es lo que estará buscando.



Se llama la mirada de las mil pollas. Yo la note desde su viaje a Gandalucia. ienso:


----------



## BudSpencer (4 Abr 2016)

Curioso impertinente dijo:


> Ele mi niña, luciendo pechonalidad:
> 
> 
> 
> ...











Spoiler


----------



## hydra69 (4 Abr 2016)

eltonelero dijo:


> Se llama la mirada de las mil pollas. Yo la note desde su viaje a Gandalucia. ienso:



de esto...recien llegada de sevilla.




Spoiler












a esto.Despues de pasar por sevilla.



Spoiler












:|


----------



## eltonelero (4 Abr 2016)

Esto es también del post-Sevilla:









> alissaofficial_3 cosas sobre mí:
> 1. Pienso que las chicas son más sexys sin maquillaje
> 2. Sólo puedo enamorarme de alguien quien me hace reír
> 3. No sé qué escribir aquí #justme #nomakeup



Esta clase de divagaciones son tipicas de ensoñamientos post-coitales. Seguro que luego llamó algun amigo vasco para tomar un café.(amigo tomacafes)


----------



## Segismunda (4 Abr 2016)

Su mirada denota que ha visto eyacular a un alfa en su interior mientras le clavaba sus pupilas fijamente, quizás era negro. Porque esa mirada es de haber conocido negro.


----------



## Billy Ray (4 Abr 2016)

Segismunda dijo:


> Su mirada denota que ha visto eyacular a un alfa en su interior mientras le clavaba sus pupilas fijamente, quizás era negro. Porque esa mirada es de haber conocido negro.



O moro...o quizás alguién como Ernesto...


----------



## Segismunda (4 Abr 2016)

Billy Ray dijo:


> O moro...o quizás alguién como Ernesto...



Lo que está claro es que ha conocido la capital de la humanidad, algún oscuro lugar del mundo, con todo su torrente de naturaleza salvaje, indómita, primigenia, derroiguiéndole las vísceras.


----------



## INVICTVS (4 Abr 2016)

Hinjenierito desbancado por ALPHA malote.


----------



## hartman (4 Abr 2016)

as esta le han dejado el grumo dentro.


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (4 Abr 2016)

Billy Ray dijo:


> O moro...o quizás alguién como Ernesto...



Me has decepcionado. Un comentario tan repulsivo me lo esperaría de ciertos infraseres que pululan por el foro, pero no de ti.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (4 Abr 2016)

eltonelero dijo:


> Esto es también del post-Sevilla:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En esa imagen tiene mirada triste. ¿No será que quedó decepcionada con la imagen que tenía del macho ibérico?¿será porque no encuentra Pablo Alboranes que le canten al oído?

Enigmas y más enigmas.


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (4 Abr 2016)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> En esa imagen tiene mirada triste. ¿No será que quedó decepcionada con la imagen que tenía del macho ibérico?¿será porque no encuentra Pablo Alboranes que le canten al oído?
> 
> Enigmas y más enigmas.



Es natural que esté triste. Bilbainadas pasa olimpicamente de ella.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (4 Abr 2016)

A mi me gustaria que me hiciese caso.Yo no quiero insistir por si a caso me denuncia o me coge asco.Cuando ella quiera que responda a mi carta.


----------



## J-Z (4 Abr 2016)

Eres un loser rumanadas, alissa ya se la han fokado 26 gudaris y tu un rumanito pauper nada.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (4 Abr 2016)

El loser eres tu me parece jodida zorra.


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (4 Abr 2016)

Si yo fuera el Pablo Alborán ese ya me la habría trajinado.

Que esa es otra.

¿El interfecto no tiene conocimiento de la rusokazaja?¿Tiene pareja y no está interesado en otras mujeres?¿Está cansado de acostarse con escorts eslavas?¿Es maricón perdido?

---------- Post added 04-abr-2016 at 21:23 ----------

Pablo Alborán desvela, al fin, si tiene pareja - Corazón - Estrella Digital - Primer diario digital en español


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (4 Abr 2016)

Curioso impertinente dijo:


> Si yo fuera el Pablo Alborán ese ya me la habría trajinado.
> 
> Que esa es otra.
> 
> ...




Pleno. Le van más los Ricky Martins.


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (4 Abr 2016)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Pleno. Le van más los Ricky Martins.



Dios da pan a quien no tiene dientes.


----------



## Cloruro_Sádico (4 Abr 2016)

La magia de internet, podemos ver en tiempo real como la estancia en España va corrompiendo a un ser de luz.


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (4 Abr 2016)

Cloruro_Sádico dijo:


> La magia de internet, podemos ver en tiempo real como la estancia en España va corrompiendo a un ser de luz.



Más que corromperse me parece que está cogiendo unos kilitos de más.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (4 Abr 2016)

¿Aun sigue en España?


----------



## BudSpencer (4 Abr 2016)

Bilbainadas88 dijo:


> ¿Aun sigue en España?



Está medio curso, hasta verano.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (4 Abr 2016)

Por Madrid no se pasara.


----------



## hydra69 (4 Abr 2016)

Bilbainadas88 dijo:


> Por Madrid no se pasara.



da igual...ya selanfollau.

Anda coño si la palabra suena a rumano.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (4 Abr 2016)

Da igual, ya solo me conformo como buen beta con un saludo de su parte.


----------



## INVICTVS (4 Abr 2016)

Bilbainadas88 dijo:


> Da igual, ya solo me conformo como buen beta con un saludo de su parte.



Dios, qué pringado. No la trates como a una diosa, porque acabará creyéndoselo y te tratará como mierda.

No hay que idealizar ni elevar a los altares a las mujeres. Craso error.



Cuando quieras, buscamos un buen BMW que te encaje, y dices adiós al betismo once and for all.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (4 Abr 2016)

Ok invictvs.


----------



## INVICTVS (4 Abr 2016)

También te vale un Benzo, eso ya según te veas.


----------



## BudSpencer (5 Abr 2016)

Bilbainadas88 dijo:


> Por Madrid no se pasara.



Claro que pasará. Ya se ha recorrido media España (Barcelona, Sevilla, Salamanca, Bilbao).


----------



## Billy Ray (5 Abr 2016)

Curioso impertinente dijo:


> Me has decepcionado. Un comentario tan repulsivo me lo esperaría de ciertos infraseres que pululan por el foro, pero no de ti.



A veces me salen estos comentarios fuera de tiesto, intento bajar al fango guarderil y me paso tres pueblos...perdón.

Y a Bilbainadas decirle que se de un garbeo por Rusia, seguro que se le echan al cuello tias mucho más macizas que esa sin necesidad de mover una ceja de su parte. Aquí las mujeres están muy sobrevaloradas, bueno, las mujeres no, de esas quedan pocas, más bien la belleza femenina es lo que está muy sobrevalorado, debe ser por la escasez entre las locales...


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (5 Abr 2016)

Billy Ray dijo:


> A veces me salen estos comentarios fuera de tiesto, intento bajar al fango guarderil y me paso tres pueblos...perdón.
> 
> Y a Bilbainadas decirle que se de un garbeo por Rusia, seguro que se le echan al cuello tias mucho más macizas que esa sin necesidad de mover una ceja de su parte. Aquí las mujeres están muy sobrevaloradas, bueno, las mujeres no, de esas quedan pocas, más bien la belleza femenina es lo que está muy sobrevalorado, debe ser por la escasez entre las locales...



Entiéndeme. Que digan que Alissa es un zorrón y se acuesta con malotes tiene un pase, pero que digan que se la ha zumbado un marrón, por ahí ya no paso.

Y para que vean ustedes señores que no ha cambiado. Sigue siendo la misma de antes:


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (12 Abr 2016)

Ha tardado unos meses pero ya lo ha conseguido. La fama de Alissa trasciende los foros y redes sociales y salta a los medios generalistas.

Es noticia en 'La voz de Galicia' y 'Los cuarenta criminales'.


La profesora de ruso que triunfa en las redes - Me Asombro

¿Quién es la chica rusa de Pablo Alborán? | Música | Los 40 Principales



> ¡Que no salten las alarmas! No, no se trata del nuevo interés amoroso de Pablo Alborán. La chica rusa es solo una jovencita que está causando sensación en redes sociales gracias a los covers caseros que hace en su canal de Youtube, en el que homenajea especialmente [y únicamente] a nuestro Pablo.
> 
> 
> Su versión de Recuérdame ya supera el millón de reproducciones, pero aquí no termina la historia. Alissa, además de tener una voz espectacular, es toda una preciosidad. Y es que no nos extrañaría que el intérprete de La escalera cayera rendido ante los encantos de esta muchacha.
> ...





> Alissa Strekozova se siente fantástico(a).
> 16 h ·
> ¡Chicoooooos! ¡No me lo puedo creer! ¡¡¡Acabo de descubrir una noticia sobre mí en Los 40 Principales!!! ¿¿¿Qué os parece??? Gracias por vuestro apoyo, sin ello nada sería posible Emoticón heart Emoticón heart Emoticón heart



Alissa guapísima, págame lo que me debes. Primer aviso.


----------



## HATE (12 Abr 2016)

Como se muerde el labio. Menuda putita.


----------



## INVICTVS (12 Abr 2016)

Esta tía es más lista que todos los del hilo juntos. La muy perra se ha montado un buen negocio.


P.D: No me lo creo; SOY la caña.


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (13 Abr 2016)

> alissaofficial_¡¡¡HOY ES EL DÍA INTERNACIONAL DEL BESO!!! Vamos chicos, es hora de besar a todos los que queremos ❤ BESOOOOS Сегодня Международный День Поцелуев!!! Вперед, ребята, пришло время целовать всех, кого мы любим #beso #поцелуй


----------



## Señor Moscoso (13 Abr 2016)

Curioso impertinente dijo:


>



Curioso por dios ve a declararte con un ramo de rosas::


----------



## Cirujano de hierro (13 Abr 2016)

Esto a pelito todos los días para no tener que verme obligado a apuñalar castuzos y feminazis cuando salga a la calle.


----------



## BudSpencer (17 Abr 2016)

En La Vanguardia:

Alissa, la youtuber rusa que lo peta cantando los temas de Pablo Alborán


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (17 Abr 2016)

> alissaofficial_Feliz #domingo a todos ❤❤❤



Instagram


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (17 Abr 2016)

Cada vez mas endiosada.


----------



## hartman (17 Abr 2016)

Bilbainadas88 dijo:


> Cada vez mas endiosada.



si no hubiera pasado por españa.......


----------



## Yosako_borrado (17 Abr 2016)

Curioso impertinente dijo:


>



Ésta moza quizá no necesite combatir las arrugas...sino los artefactos JPEG :: .
A ver si alguien le explica, que no tiene mucho sentido pretender dar una buena imagen, y luego publicar sus fotos "comprimidas" con parámetros de calidad que fotográficamente hablando suponen todo un despropósito.


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (18 Abr 2016)

Alissa, la youtuber rusa que arrasa con sus versiones de Pablo Alborán



> Alissa nos ha sorprendido con sus versiones de nuestro cantante malagueño Pablo Alborán. A pesar de que se le ha acuñado como "la youtuber rusa", ella nació en Kazajistán, pero toda su familia es rusa. Tiene 20 años y ha venido de Erasmus a España. Y para llevar poco más de dos meses viviendo en San Sebastián, el tema de cantar en español no se le da nada mal.
> 
> Todo empezó mientras Alissa aprendía español de forma autodidacta a través de Internet. Buscó la primera palabra que había aprendido, "Solamente", en internet y el buscador le sugirió el vídeo Solamente tú de Pablo Alborán. Le transmitió tanto la cercanía, la naturalidad y la sensualidad del cantante malagueño que se ha convertido en una admiradora suya.
> 
> A pesar de ser estudiante de Periodismo, la música se le da realmente bien. Como prueba, aquí tienes sus versiones de Recuérdame, Perdóname, La Escalera o Por Fin. Y en su canal de Youtube puedes encontrar hasta versiones de Clean Bandit o Carly Rae Jepsen.


----------



## voxpopuli (18 Abr 2016)

Yosako dijo:


> Ésta moza quizá no necesite combatir las arrugas...sino los artefactos JPEG :: .
> A ver si alguien le explica, que no tiene mucho sentido pretender dar una buena imagen, y luego publicar sus fotos "comprimidas" con parámetros de calidad que fotográficamente hablando suponen todo un despropósito.



Se ha españolizado totalmente. Esa última foto es la foto de la verdad. No necesito más pruebas, señoría.

Además de la "mirada de las 1000 pollas" tiene la actitud de la "columnata de humo" que gasta cualquier española random cuando camina por la calle. Yo a veces he estado muy tentado de tirarles céntimos de euro a estas tiparracas por los aires de perdonavidismo que llevan. Esa mirada altiva y esa pose de estar por encima del bien y del mal, que parece que vayan a casa a toda prisa para acabar de escribir la segunda parte del "el mundo como voluntad y representación". Gran aportación a la humanidad, la suya.


La Alisa esta ya os podéis ir olvidando. Abortar misión. vaya vaya triboga.

SPOILER: Cualquiera extranjera cuando llega a España y pasa el suficiente tiempo aquí, unos pocos meses, asimila completamente el carácter mezquino y barriobajero de la choni española. Lo he visto miles de veces. Da igual de donde provengan o su cultura original, todas acaban españolizadas.


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (25 Abr 2016)

Ruso es Fácil con Alissa PIROPOS ROMANTICOS - YouTube


----------



## Cui Bono (25 Abr 2016)

Es una pérdida de tiempo. En el puti es "¿Cuánto, rusita?" con el billete en la mano y el efecto romántico es inmediato.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (25 Abr 2016)

Se está poniendo fuerte fuerte con los pintxos...


----------



## Ghost hunter (26 Abr 2016)

Dice unas cuantas verdades sobre la rusita jajajaja

LA CHICA RUSA QUE QUIERE SER LATINA - YouTube


----------



## Yanis Varoufakis (26 Abr 2016)

le echaba el grumo pero orbidame ke no soi fubolista


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (5 May 2016)

Primer día de playa:









> 17 h
> alissaofficial_Podéis felicitarme y llamarme desde ahora Cangrejo Alissa. Me he quemado totalmente el primer día de tomar el sol en la playa #NOFILTERPARAVERLOROJAQUEESTOY #quesuerte Можете поздравить меня и отныне звать Краб Алиса. Я полностью сгорела в первый день на пляже.#безфильтрачтобыбыловиднокакаяякрасная


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (5 May 2016)

Dodoria dijo:


> Oye deficiente mayestático, pagafantas, paga-atenciones, paga-publicidad, qué tal si dejas de pregonar cada foto que se hace o cada mensaje que pone esa putilla ególatra.
> 
> Cretino de los cojones, tonto útil, divulgador de idiocia, burbujeador del puto coño.
> 
> ...




Hacía casi dos semanas que no resubía el hilo. Ya tocaba. Gracias por tu aportación. Alissa te lo agradece


----------



## BudSpencer (11 May 2016)

*8 COSAS QUE ME SORPRENDIERON EN ESPAÑA* ::

[youtube]LgNl0YPdCZw[/youtube]


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (11 May 2016)

España no le está haciendo ningún bien a su salud mental, me temo.

Pobrecilla, menos mal que solo le quedan dos meses de Erasmus.


----------



## Cuak Cuak (11 May 2016)

Por su tono me da la impresión de que básicamente desprecia la zafiedad española y vuelve a redirigir sus intereses hacia otro lado. En breve la veremos subir sólo vídeos en alemán para enganchar al empresario de turno.

Además, fijaos en que su lenguaje corporal es más payasesco (como en sus primeros vídeos de hace años). Eso es que se ha dado cuenta de que aquí no hay pasta y ha friendzoneado a toda España de golpe.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (11 May 2016)

jajajaaj no dice la tía en el video que no se ha encontrado ningún pagafantas en España... será porque estamos todos foreando...


----------



## hartman (11 May 2016)

Curioso impertinente dijo:


> *España no le está haciendo ningún bien a su salud mental, me temo.*
> 
> Pobrecilla, menos mal que solo le quedan dos meses de Erasmus.



No falla es llegar una tia en condiciones a la pocilga y contaminarse de feminazismo....


----------



## Ghost hunter (11 May 2016)

No hay pagafantas nooooooooooo..................... bonita forma de ensalzar a sus mariquitas seguidores, de esta forma les manda una indirecta de que son todos machos alfa y no unos muertos de hambre jajajajajaja


----------



## voxpopuli (11 May 2016)

No sé que le véis. No se merece tanta atención. Este hilo no me produce lol, no me comunica nada. Yo digo nEXT!


----------



## Cuak Cuak (11 May 2016)

Dietrich Eckart dijo:


> Pagafantas sólo tienen las tias que van provocando o llamando la atención para subirse el ego.
> 
> Las que suben fotos desnudas o enseñando cacho a Instagram,Facebook, Forocoches.
> 
> ...



Déjate de tonterías, lo que le pasa a la Alisa esta es que no entiende el concepto "pagafantas". En España, todos entendemos "pagafantas" en el sentido figurado de un hombre que se pone en plan servicial para obtener los favores sexuales de una mujer que no se digna a dárselos. En cambio, una rusa como Alisa, que viene de una sociedad mucho más materialista y pragmática, cuando lee la definición de "pagafantas" se imagina a un tío que la va a invitar y se va a gastar pasta en ella. Y claro, eso es difícil de encontrar en España (básicamente porque los chicos no tienen ni un puto duro que gastar). Por eso dice que no se ha encontrado a "pagafantas" (según la interpretación rusa del término).


----------



## eltonelero (11 May 2016)

Lo memorable es Curiosoi impertinente y Bud Spencer hombro con hombro reflotando el hilo una y otra vez cuando ya hace tiempo que dejo de interesar la rusa. Cansinos, seguro que no sois panchitos?


----------



## BudSpencer (11 May 2016)

eltonelero dijo:


> Lo memorable es Curiosoi impertinente y Bud Spencer hombro con hombro reflotando el hilo una y otra vez cuando ya hace tiempo que dejo de interesar la rusa. Cansinos, seguro que no sois panchitos?



El vídeo es MUY interesante y la evolución que ha expuesto Cuak Cuak también. De aquí sale petróleo.

La tipa nunca me ha interesado ni físicamente ni por su personalidad pero su contexto en España sí me llama la atención.

Son muy destacables ciertos rasgos culturales que cita, por ejemplo: sonarse los mocos en público está considerado de muy mala educación en muchos países, entre ellos México.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (11 May 2016)

Estara mal visto en Mexico pero la marronada de ese pais ensucia igual sus calles y favelas.


----------



## tourmente (11 May 2016)

Lo de sonarse la nariz también es mi queja número 1 de Europa. Ya la primera vez que fui, en el avión noté que mucha gente se sonaba la nariz como si quisieran sacarse el pulmón por las fosas nasales. Pero bueno, son cosas culturales, qué se le va a hacer.


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (11 May 2016)

eltonelero dijo:


> Lo memorable es Curiosoi impertinente y Bud Spencer hombro con hombro reflotando el hilo una y otra vez cuando ya hace tiempo que dejo de interesar la rusa. Cansinos, seguro que no sois panchitos?



Y tú siempre entras al trapo. Venga ya, que hacía semanas ni ponía las últimas actualizaciones del instagram de la chica, porque me daban vergüenza ajena. Lo cierto es que Alissa me ha decepcionado: se esta entonteciendo y charificando a marchas forzadas. Espero que cuando vuelva a Kazajastán su señora madre le arree un par de sopapos, a ver si así se le quita la tontería.


----------



## eltonelero (12 May 2016)

haroldmk dijo:


> Lo de sonarse la nariz también es mi queja número 1 de Europa. Ya la primera vez que fui, en el avión noté que mucha gente se sonaba la nariz como si quisieran sacarse el pulmón por las fosas nasales. Pero bueno, son cosas culturales, qué se le va a hacer.



En EEUU también la gente se suena en público. 

A ver si es que los raritos van a ser solo cuatro paises.

p.s
Refloting de regalo.


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (2 Jun 2016)

Hilernus dijo:


> Refloto porque lo merece.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No se ve nada.







Ahora sí.


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (7 Jun 2016)

Alissa está en Madrid ligando y mi amigo Bilbainadas sigue en Babia.








> 13 h
> alissaofficial_Hoy me he encontrado con un suscriptor mío en la calle de #Madrid Encantada Yaroslav Встретилась с одним из своих подписчиков на улице Мадрида  Очень приятно, Ярослав! #Мадрид










"emoclew, seegufeR"

Alissa en "Los cuarenta criminales":









> alissaofficial_Pero qué estoy haciendo en el estudio de los... 40 PRINCIPALES en Madrid?!?!?! Pronto lo sabréis Что это я делаю в студии РАДИО 40 ПРИНСИПАЛЕС в Мадриде?!?!?! Скоро все узнаете #los40 #40principales #felicidad


----------



## Cuak Cuak (7 Jun 2016)

¿Me lo parece a mí o la Alissa se nos está atocinando? La veo menos esbelta y más carapanizada que antes.

[youtube]fuJPYF4X-2I[/youtube]


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (7 Jun 2016)

Cuak Cuak dijo:


> ¿Me lo parece a mí o la Alissa se nos está atocinando? La veo menos esbelta y más carapanizada que antes.
> 
> [youtube]fuJPYF4X-2I[/youtube]



No, no eres el único. Yo mismo hice esa misma observación.

¿Qué te parece la foto con Yaroslav? Ese sí sabe como amarrarse a un mujer y no el muchachito de Salamanca.


----------



## Cuak Cuak (7 Jun 2016)

No sé, pero me apuesto un huevo a que ya está tirando de píldoras anticonceptivas (de ahí que esté más hinchada) porque tiene un macho que se la está trajinando a base de bien. Además, ha usado la primera persona del plural para referirse a los viajes que tiene planeados para este verano: "nos vamos a San Petersburgo", dice la muy zorra.


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (7 Jun 2016)

Cuak Cuak dijo:


> No sé, pero me apuesto un huevo a que ya está tirando de píldoras anticonceptivas (de ahí que esté más hinchada) porque tiene un macho que se la está trajinando a base de bien. Además, ha usado la primera persona del plural para referirse a los viajes que tiene planeados para este verano: "nos vamos a San Petersburgo", dice la muy zorra.



Yo creo que es por culpa de los pintxos.

En cuanto a lo otro, tal vez se refería a su madre y su hermana.


----------



## BudSpencer (7 Jun 2016)

Cuak Cuak dijo:


> No sé, pero me apuesto un huevo a que ya está tirando de píldoras anticonceptivas (de ahí que esté más hinchada) porque tiene un macho que se la está trajinando a base de bien. Además, ha usado la primera persona del plural para referirse a los viajes que tiene planeados para este verano: "nos vamos a San Petersburgo", dice la muy zorra.



Se va con su familia :XX:


----------



## eltonelero (7 Jun 2016)

Cuak Cuak dijo:


> No sé, pero me apuesto un huevo a que ya está tirando de píldoras anticonceptivas (de ahí que esté más hinchada) porque tiene un macho que se la está trajinando a base de bien.




Eres afilado, incisivo e hiriente cual navaja albaceteña en manos de un patriarca gitano. :Aplauso:


----------



## botana (7 Jun 2016)

Hace dos o tres semanas la vi andando por el paseo de La Concha, sola y comiendo un helado. Y sí, parece que está engordando.


----------



## ZUM (7 Jun 2016)

es una devotchka bomb de libro.

Es trincársela ahora o nada, en 5 anyos le revientan las vigas y quedará derroida. Tiene que cazar al palomo con pasta cuanto antes.


----------



## Ghost hunter (7 Jun 2016)

Bueno, yo creo que habrá que ir buscando otra eslava para pagafantear...........esta ya está españolizada y derroida.

Espero que el servicio de inteligencia del Ático nos encuentre un nuevo especimen.


----------



## gurrumino (7 Jun 2016)

Siento decirlo pero cada vez se la está poniendo mas cara pan. 







Y ya se podía buscar tipos con pelazo.


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (7 Jun 2016)

botana dijo:


> Hace dos o tres semanas la vi andando por el paseo de La Concha, sola y comiendo un helado. Y sí, parece que está engordando.



¡Qué triste y desazonador! Y lo peor es que Bilbainadas ha dejado que se le escape viva.


----------



## Burbunvencido (11 Jun 2016)

Ella se lo pierde:

los más ocultos secretos de las honorables dinastías rumanas no le serán revelados jamás

una vida en vano


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (18 Jun 2016)

Entrevistamos a Alissa, la chica rusa que canta Pablo Alborán | Vídeos | Actualidad | Los 40


----------



## John Connor (19 Jun 2016)

Esta tipa en que trabaja? Hacer videos de mierda da de comer y para viajar tanto?

Aqui hay mucho Disneyzado... Veis Una chati con cara angelical y la idealizais... Esa se se las ha comido ya de todos los tamaños y colores.


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (22 Jun 2016)

Alissa nos ha abandonado.

+







> alissaofficial_Mañana ya estaremos en París... Y yo estaré allí por primera vez (Dasha y mi madre ya han estado allí)! Que emoción! Завтра мы уже будем в Париже! И я там буду в первый раз! Уже предвкушаю #viaje #путешествие #dream











> alissaofficial_Estoy en Burdeos con mi familia :3 Y estoy preparando una sorpresa para vosotros❤ Я в Бордо с моей семьей... И готовлю для вас один сюрприз❤ #bordeaux #felicidad #бордо #счастье


----------



## Milgerardo Van Puta (26 Jul 2016)

Curioso impertinente dijo:


> Alissa está en Madrid ligando y mi amigo Bilbainadas sigue en Babia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...









Owen Jones de "Vacas". ::


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (4 Ago 2016)




----------



## Bestiaju (4 Ago 2016)

Joder ¿Le han crecido más las tetas? Se debe estar endiñando buenos chuletones.... 

No es por chafaros la ilusión, pero la rusita tiene toda la pinta de que va envejecer fatal.

No os equivoques, que ahora mismo la pillaba y le daba hasta quedarme ciego.... pero en 10 añitos, ya veremos.
De todas como buena rusa será espabilada y se pillará en un proveedor premium en breve plazo, así que esperemos para esa fecha tenga las espaldas cubiertas.


----------



## mmm (4 Ago 2016)

Hilernus dijo:


> Cómo le gusta attentionwhorear a la niña... pero cómo está de buena...
> 
> http://scontent-mad1-1.cdninstagram.com/t50.2886-16/13647810_1749581361997454_1827179801_s.mp4



Vanidad insaciable. Muchos de sus lameculos sueltan bilis contra las tías en el amistoso jajaja


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (4 Ago 2016)

Para reventarla:


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (4 Ago 2016)

bestiaxu dijo:


> Joder ¿Le han crecido más las tetas? Se debe estar endiñando buenos chuletones....
> 
> No es por chafaros la ilusión, pero la rusita tiene toda la pinta de que va envejecer fatal.
> 
> ...



No le han crecido. Hace tiempo que se pudo comprobar que es de pecho generoso.

Su madre no ha envejecido tan mal.


----------



## INE (4 Ago 2016)

Tiene que ser duro para ella regresar a Rusia, de ser pagafanteada_ ad nauseam_ a ser una más del montón tiene que hacer mella en su ego, no creo que pase mucho tiempo en Rusia.


----------



## Bestiaju (4 Ago 2016)

Curioso impertinente dijo:


> No le han crecido. Hace tiempo que se pudo comprobar que es de pecho generoso.
> 
> Su madre no ha envejecido tan mal.



Joder pues le habrá salido al padre, porque se parece a esta como un huevo a una castaña.

La madre es otro tipo de mujer totalmente distinto y no lo digo por lo morena.

Si te fijas es más delgada, longilinea, virilota incluso, sin la mitad de curvas.

Las mujeres tan voluptuosas como Alissa o bien tienen a engordar y se conservan así asá. O bien les da por adelgazar en entonces toda su voluptuosidad juega en su contra y la flaccidez de la piel que en las mujeres suele ser precoz (comienza ya en la segunda parte de la veintena) hace estragos....

Yo no usaría a su madre como modelo.


----------



## Poseidón (4 Ago 2016)

Y esta porque es famosa? Es actriz porno?

42 paginas para semejante puta mierda. Y despues en el atico los huelebragas pontificando.


----------



## pepitogrillo1357 (4 Ago 2016)

Es bastante atractiva y tiene una sonrisa que enamora. Aunque con la legión de seguidores que tiene ahora no sé si se lo tendrá demasiado subido.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (4 Ago 2016)

Sigue en san sebastian? En cinco o seis dias estoy por ahi. Si me la encuentro le digo que salude a burbuja


----------



## Cloruro_Sádico (4 Ago 2016)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Para reventarla:



todos los días o bombonas en las sedes


----------



## eltonelero (5 Ago 2016)

Ya va con toda la artilleria pesada para cazar franchute adinerado o en su defecto hijo de castuzo vasco local.


----------



## BudSpencer (19 Oct 2016)




----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (19 Oct 2016)

Me gusta más esta foto:


----------



## Pericoeldelospalotes (19 Oct 2016)

Bilbainadas ¿Y quién es la Alisa esta? Que yo no estaba en el foro cuando eso ocurrió. Yo también quiero de saber.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (19 Oct 2016)

Pericoeldelospalotes dijo:


> Bilbainadas ¿Y quién es la Alisa esta? Que yo no estaba en el foro cuando eso ocurrió. Yo también quiero de saber.



Una rusa pizpireta que hablaba español en youtube.

Yo le escribi una carta declarandole mi amor en vk y sudo pollas de mi (como es normal).

Ahora la veo y solo veo un monton de carne.


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (19 Oct 2016)

Bilbainadas88 dijo:


> Una rusa pizpireta que hablaba español en youtube.
> 
> Yo le escribi una carta declarandole mi amor en vk y sudo pollas de mi (como es normal).
> 
> Ahora la veo y solo veo un monton de carne.



¿Sabes si hay becas Orgasmus para ir a Kazajstán? Yo creo que allí a un ingeniero no le iba a faltar trabajo.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (19 Oct 2016)

Erasmus es solo para la UE.

Estoy a gusto en España.


----------



## Pericoeldelospalotes (19 Oct 2016)

Bilbainadas88 dijo:


> Una rusa pizpireta que hablaba español en youtube.
> 
> Yo le escribi una carta declarandole mi amor en vk y sudo pollas de mi (como es normal).
> 
> Ahora la veo y solo veo un monton de carne.



Bueno, por lo menos no te rompió la carta en las narices (A lo mejor porque no te tenía a mano), cosa que una chica de mi insti me hizo una vez.
Aunque es cierto que manda huevos lo de enamorarse de una youtuber...


----------



## Cazarr (19 Oct 2016)

Pericoeldelospalotes dijo:


> Bueno, por lo menos no te rompió la carta en las narices (A lo mejor porque no te tenía a mano), cosa que una chica de mi insti me hizo una vez.
> *Aunque es cierto que manda huevos lo de enamorarse de una youtuber...*



Pues anda que si lees la carta... ::


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (19 Oct 2016)

Pericoeldelospalotes dijo:


> Bueno, por lo menos no te rompió la carta en las narices (A lo mejor porque no te tenía a mano), cosa que una chica de mi insti me hizo una vez.
> Aunque es cierto que manda huevos lo de enamorarse de una youtuber...



Las cartas tambien se las rompian a Becquer.

La diferencia es que Becquer paso a la eternidad mientras que las bigotudas a las que ellos adoraban no son mas que polvo anonimo dispersado en el mar de la historia.

---------- Post added 19-oct-2016 at 20:33 ----------




Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> Pues anda que si lees la carta... ::



La carta la escribio el MARICONAZO de INSECTVS, que rabia me da el bicho.


----------



## Pericoeldelospalotes (19 Oct 2016)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> Pues anda que si lees la carta... ::



Sí, creo que la leí por ahí...
PD: Me perturba el gif de tu firma.


----------



## Spieluhr (19 Oct 2016)

Ojo, que con lo cabezona que es (físicamente, de carácter ni idea) y por hacer un juego de palabras: un "giving head" suyo puede ser peligroso. Lo digo por aquello de masa por velocidad y tal.


----------



## Cazarr (19 Oct 2016)

Bilbainadas88 dijo:


> La carta la escribio el MARICONAZO de INSECTVS, que rabia me da el bicho.



Expláyate. La letra era tuya.



Pericoeldelospalotes dijo:


> PD: Me perturba el gif de tu firma.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (19 Oct 2016)

Yo copie un texto que me paso insectvs, en aquella epoca confiaba en el él porque se suponia que eramos colegas, pero luego vi la naturaleza perversa del bicho y cai del guindo.


----------



## Cazarr (19 Oct 2016)

Bilbainadas88 dijo:


> Yo copie un texto que me paso insectvs, en aquella epoca confiaba en el él porque se suponia que eramos colegas, pero luego vi la naturaleza perversa del bicho y cai del guindo.



¿Puedes probar tales aseveraciones?

En vuestra balcánica relación el albanokosovar eres tú.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (19 Oct 2016)

Curioso Impertinente puede dar veracidad a mi testimonio.


----------



## Cazarr (19 Oct 2016)

Bilbainadas88 dijo:


> Curioso Impertinente puede dar veracidad a mi testimonio.



Presupongo que si INVICTVS te pasó esa carta fue por mensajería privada. Deberías conservar esa copia.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (19 Oct 2016)

La escribio en este mismo hilo joder, que pesado eres.


----------



## Cazarr (19 Oct 2016)

Bilbainadas88 dijo:


> La escribio en este mismo hilo joder, que pesado eres.



A ver, moco bereber: si este hilo lo abriste *posteriormente *a esa patética carta es imposible que INVICTVS te la pasara aquí.


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (19 Oct 2016)

Bilbainadas88 dijo:


> Curioso Impertinente puede dar veracidad a mi testimonio.



Doy fé de que lo que dice Campurrianadas es cierto.


----------



## INVICTVS (19 Oct 2016)

Bilbainadas88 dijo:


> Las cartas tambien se las rompian a Becquer.
> 
> La diferencia es que Becquer paso a la eternidad mientras que las bigotudas a las que ellos adoraban no son mas que polvo anonimo dispersado en el mar de la historia.
> 
> ...



La carta era en plan coña completamente. Yo no soy tan pringado como para escribirle una carta así a una desconocida. No se la escribiría a una conocida que me gustase, como para mandársela a una tía que ni he visto en persona...

---------- Post added 19-oct-2016 at 21:49 ----------




Bilbainadas88 dijo:


> Yo copie un texto que me paso insectvs, en aquella epoca confiaba en el él porque se suponia que eramos colegas, pero luego vi la naturaleza perversa del bicho y cai del guindo.




El único traidor eres tú.

Podría ponerte en contacto con una rumanita repelente de ojos azules para que le metieras fichas, pero te jodes por maricón.



Bilbainadas88 dijo:


> Curioso Impertinente puede dar veracidad a mi testimonio.



Curioso Impertinente es un pelota. No tiene validez su testimonio.


Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> A ver, moco bereber: si este hilo lo abriste *posteriormente *a esa patética carta es imposible que INVICTVS te la pasara aquí.



Ni me acuerdo del tema, pero me suena que le dije en plan coña que le escribiese una pastelada asquerosa, pedante y repelente.
Era evidentemente una broma, pero el ingenierito es un poco corto parece ser.


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (19 Oct 2016)

INSECTVS, todavía hay tiempo. Arrepiéntete.


----------



## INVICTVS (19 Oct 2016)

Sois un par de macarrillas beatos.

Yo soy un tipo honesto y amigable. Los hostiles sois vosotros dos desde el principio.


----------



## Ghost hunter (19 Oct 2016)

A ver marikkus pandi, dejaros de cartitas :no:

Que tal va la petarda esta????? Se charifica??? Muro???

Antes había un hilo de esta carapan semanalmente pero se ve que ha decaído el tema por el rechazo hacia Bilba


----------



## Cirujano de hierro (19 Oct 2016)

Qué historias más loleantes, aquí hay puñaladas traperas también igual que en la chupipandi.


----------



## Ghost hunter (19 Oct 2016)

Cirujano de hierro dijo:


> Qué historias más loleantes, aquí hay puñaladas traperas también igual que en la chupipandi.



Hombre hasta que lleguen a los niveles de la Ardilla queda un cacho ::

Yo espero el día en que se batan en duelo, será emocionante prócer contra prócer hasta que uno exhale su último aliento ienso:


----------



## Cirujano de hierro (19 Oct 2016)

Ghost hunter dijo:


> Hombre hasta que lleguen a los niveles de la Ardilla queda un cacho ::
> 
> Yo espero el día en que se batan en duelo, será emocionante prócer contra prócer hasta que uno exhale su último aliento ienso:



Si no hay chochos (aunque sean secos) de por medio, estas discusiones entre caballeros acaban o bien con duelo a florete o con un apretón de manos.


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (20 Oct 2016)

Bilbainadas88 dijo:


> Erasmus es solo para la UE.
> 
> Estoy a gusto en España.



Nunca digas "De esta agua no beberé"
Erasmus+ National office in Kazakhstan
Erasmus Almaty, Kazakhstan | Erasmusu.com


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (28 Dic 2016)

¿En serio renuncias a luchar por ella, Bilbainadas? ¡Qué desazón!


----------



## Ghost hunter (28 Dic 2016)

Curioso impertinente dijo:


> ¿En serio renuncias a luchar por ella, Bilbainadas? ¡Qué desazón!



Joder que casualidad, justo hoy me salió un enlace a su canal en el you tube, pero no vi ningún vídeo nuevo.................parece que está priorizando otros campos :fiufiu:


----------



## Eugeni Berzin (28 Dic 2016)

Esta es la carta que mandó Bilbas:









Por cierto, a la Alisa melafo miles de veces, menudo pibonazo.


----------



## Ghost hunter (28 Dic 2016)

Eugeni Berzin dijo:


> Esta es la carta que mandó Bilbas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La hostia, sabía de la existencia de la carta pero no la había visto jamás :Aplauso:

Joder vaya crak, aunque no me extraña que no haya respondido su modelo de hombre no creo que coincida con el de Procer español, estamos apañados con estas zorras hedonistas............... pvta vida.


----------



## tourmente (5 Ene 2017)

La sigo en el Insta y ha estado más o menos desaparecida. De España volvió algo pasada de kilos, a los meses ya había bajado algo. Volvió a desaparecer y ahora está delgada otra vez y ha perdido algo de la cara de niña; se ve más mujer, sigue siendo un pibonazo eso sí.


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (5 Ene 2017)

Lo dije antes, y lo reitero. El gran error de Bilbainadas fue no adjuntar una foto suya en pose épica con la carta.


----------



## Cirujano de hierro (5 Ene 2017)

Ha tenido que comerse muchos rabos este año, porque detecto una pérdida de pizpiretismo en su mirada.


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (5 Ene 2017)

Yo la veo igual que siempre:


----------



## Cuak Cuak (5 Ene 2017)

Curioso impertinente dijo:


> Yo la veo igual que siempre:



Ya no tiene esa "magia" de antaño. Le queda 1 año a lo sumo, y tendremos que buscarnos una nueva chortina a la que adorar.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (5 Ene 2017)

Llega así vestida, les susurra algo al oído y todos los comedoritos de este hilo se masacran entre sí por tener su favor. Que motosierrables sois.


Ella en Fin de Año:

Instagram


----------



## BUDY (5 Ene 2017)

XD Pero si es una niña tíos..


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (5 Ene 2017)

BUDY dijo:


> XD Pero si es una niña tíos..



Una niña de 20 años. Progre detected...


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (5 Ene 2017)

Cuak Cuak dijo:


> Ya no tiene esa "magia" de antaño. Le queda 1 año a lo sumo, y tendremos que buscarnos una nueva chortina a la que adorar.



No lo veo fácil. 

Igual si ponemos un anuncio en internete:"Se busca chica rusa de 16 a 22 años, preferentemente rubia o pelirroja, que hable español a nivel profesional, pizpireta, con mucho busto. Se valorarán habilidades artísticas (canto, danza, interpretación, análisis sociopolítico) para trabajo como animadora sociocultural en un canal de Youtube. Interesadas contactar con Calópez en Burbuja.info".


----------



## BUDY (5 Ene 2017)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Una niña de 20 años. Progre detected...



Pues aparenta menos


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (6 Ene 2017)

BUDY dijo:


> Pues aparenta menos



Eso es porque no has visto el busto que tiene.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (6 Ene 2017)

Curioso impertinente dijo:


> Eso es porque no has visto el* busto *que tiene.



¡Que decimonónico! Vamos, que tiene dos tetas más gordas que dos carretas


----------



## BUDY (6 Ene 2017)

Escríbele una carta Tiesto, alomejor si eres tú cuela.


----------



## Cuak Cuak (6 Ene 2017)

Ah pero Alyssa es busty? Yo le veo tetas más bien pequeñas y/o normales.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (6 Ene 2017)

BUDY dijo:


> Escríbele una carta Tiesto, alomejor si eres tú cuela.




Tiesto no necesita escribirle una carta a ninguna. Son ellas las que me escriben las cartas a mí. Que si soy un genio, que si soy muy guapo, que si soy una leyenda, que si quieren un hijo mío...

No doy abasto con tanta oferta disponible, y además mi gran pasión en este mundo, por encima de todas las demás, es la música.


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (6 Ene 2017)

Cuak Cuak dijo:


> Ah pero Alyssa es busty? Yo le veo tetas más bien *pequeñas y/o normales.*



Vaya vista tienes. Esta chica tiene un pechamen de impresión. Me trae recuerdos del escote de Kima.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dhN5HZOqsEo
La chica rusa canta Pablo Alborán - La Escalera cover - Alissa - YouTube

Lo que sí noto comparando su aspecto actual con sus vídeos antiguos es que ahora no cuida tanto su imagen. Antes siempre salía con el pelo cuidadosamente alisado y peinado y no abusaba de los potingues. Ahora en cambio tiene un estilismo peor y en algunas fotos lleva demasiado maquillaje, haciendo que parezca una choni.


----------



## Cuak Cuak (6 Ene 2017)

Curioso impertinente dijo:


> Vaya vista tienes. Esta chica tiene un pechamen de impresión. Me trae recuerdos del escote de Kima.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dhN5HZOqsEo
> La chica rusa canta Pablo Alborán - La Escalera cover - Alissa - YouTube
> ...



Hombre, es que cuando empezó tenía una imagen muy idealizada de los españoles. Se peinaba y maquillaba primorosamente pensando que todos los españoles eran Pablo Alborán, la quintaesencia del macho apasionado y romántico. Seguramente al llegar a las Vascongadas y empezar a encontrarse con los Gorkas y los Koldos de turno, se dio cuenta de que era la misma mierda que en Kazakstán, y empezó a mostrarse más natural (para qué maquillarse para esos machos beta de cuadrilla donostiarra).

Yo lo que me pregunto es que deben pensar los kazajos de pura cepa sabiendo que tienen ese quiste de rusitas arrogantes en su territorio nacional. Yo las echaría a patadas.


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (6 Ene 2017)

BUDY dijo:


> XD Pero si es una niña tíos..



Y tú un maricón y te dejamos forear, porque este es un espacio libre asambleario de esos. 

Que conste que entiendo lo que dices, ¿eh? Lo que pasa es que luego la veo a ella y se me pasa.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (6 Ene 2017)

a ver, Bilbai...creo que la rusa esta es mucha hembra para ti. Te he visto en fotos y aunque no eres feo del todo no llegas al nivel de Alisa.


Seguro que por Madrí podrás encontrar una mujer que te satisfaga sexualmente y que no sea fea.


----------



## Pio Pio (6 Ene 2017)

Casi 50 páginas dedicadas a una tía con nombre de aceituna.::


----------



## MI6 (6 Ene 2017)

Me parto cuando dice..."Hola, me llamo Alisa, y voy a cantar una canción".

Por cierto mis felicitaciones a los tagueadores.


----------



## BUDY (7 Ene 2017)

Cuak Cuak dijo:


> Hombre, es que cuando empezó tenía una imagen muy idealizada de los españoles. Se peinaba y maquillaba primorosamente pensando que todos los españoles eran Pablo Alborán, la quintaesencia del macho apasionado y romántico.




Epidemia de rusas intentando parecer guapas a Españoles (que conste que Alisa me parece bastante guapa)

Pero... esperad, hay una casi igual de interesante.

APRENDER RUSO: Tienda de abarrotes LEARN RUSSIAN: Grocery Store - YouTube

Por favor que alguien de Burbuja le escriba una carta.
:XX::XX:


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (7 Ene 2017)

BUDY dijo:


> Epidemia de rusas intentando parecer guapas a Españoles (que conste que Alisa me parece bastante guapa)
> 
> Pero... esperad, hay una casi igual de interesante.
> 
> ...



Esta ya era famosa por aquí bastantes antes que Alissa. No es tan guapa como Alissa, pero bien valdría un buen empujón.

Hace meses que no da señales de vida.

¿Qué habrá sido de ella?

Mientras tanto Alissa nos sigue mostrando cuales son sus poderes.


----------



## Schwyz (7 Ene 2017)

Madre mía qué derroimiento prematuro lleva. Le ha sentado fatal ir a Etarrakadi.

Parece un cerdito. 

Se vive mejor en los sueños, Alicca.


----------



## Milgerardo Van Puta (7 Ene 2017)

Genia y caballo a mi me hacia de reír y parecía tener buena conversación. La Alisa es un busto parlante al uso.

PD: Sobra decir que mefoc a las dos (y al caballo), pero con Genia me casaba, eso si, previo acuerdo prematrimonial favorable.


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (23 Ene 2017)




----------



## Rizzo (23 Ene 2017)




----------



## Cuak Cuak (23 Ene 2017)

Curioso impertinente dijo:


>



¿Qué significa esta foto? ¿De repente una imagen borrosa con pose de choni? Psicoanalíticamente podríamos aventurar que ha hecho algo de lo que se avergüenza (follar por dinero básicamente).

Los pies los tiene feos por cierto.


----------



## pepitogrillo1357 (23 Ene 2017)

Curioso impertinente dijo:


>



"Jiji"


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (23 Ene 2017)

Rizzo dijo:


>



Dame botijos si son como Alissa. Tú puedes quedarte con los palos de escoba.


----------



## eltonelero (24 Ene 2017)

Cuak Cuak dijo:


> Hombre, es que cuando empezó tenía una imagen muy idealizada de los españoles. Se peinaba y maquillaba primorosamente pensando que todos los españoles eran Pablo Alborán, la quintaesencia del macho apasionado y romántico. Seguramente al llegar a las Vascongadas y empezar a encontrarse con los Gorkas y los Koldos de turno, se dio cuenta de que era la misma mierda que en Kazakstán, y empezó a mostrarse más natural (para qué maquillarse para esos machos beta de cuadrilla donostiarra).



Es peor aun, el 90% de sus babosos son tiraflechas y machupichus.

Para una eslava no tener al menos un % alto de italianos y turcos como admiradores es humillante.

P.S Se está putificando bastante, de aqui a fotos en la playa de Dubai hay un paso.


----------



## Ghost hunter (24 Ene 2017)

Esas caderas están pidiendo a gritos traer al mundo una nueva vida ::


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (24 Ene 2017)

Hablemos claro ¿al final se la ha empotrado alguien en su estancia por España?¿O habrá quedado decepcionada con el mito del macho ibérico y latin lover?


----------



## Cazarr (24 Ene 2017)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Hablemos claro ¿al final se la ha empotrado alguien en sus estancia por España?¿O habrá quedado decepcionada con el mito del macho ibérico y latin lover?



¿Estancias? ¿No vive en Madrid estudiando una carrera?


----------



## Hexágono (24 Ene 2017)

Muy rica y tal


----------



## eltonelero (24 Ene 2017)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Hablemos claro ¿al final se la ha empotrado alguien en sus estancia por España?¿O habrá quedado decepcionada con el mito del macho ibérico y latin lover?



Un sevillano....o algún otro guiri en Sevilla.

Si comparas imagenes pre-viaje a Sevilla con las imagenes inmediatamente post-viajes a Sevilla se ve la mirada de las mil pollas en sus ojos. 

Además los viajes dentro de estancias orgasmus o de intercambio los mas carruseleros con diferencia, ya que no solo la chica se aleja de tu entorno de siempre sino que encima se aleja de su entorno temporal que a su vez está fuera de su entorno habitual. TDS PTS al cuadrado.


----------



## Schwyz (24 Ene 2017)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> ¿Estancias? ¿No vive en Madrid estudiando una carrera?



¿Al final se ha quedado en Madrid?

Suele ocurrir. Somos los más guapos y chulazos. )


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (24 Ene 2017)

Cuak Cuak dijo:


> ¿Qué significa esta foto? ¿De repente una imagen borrosa con pose de choni? Psicoanalíticamente podríamos aventurar que ha hecho algo de lo que se avergüenza (follar por dinero básicamente).
> 
> Los pies los tiene feos por cierto.



El parqué estaba muy frío.

---------- Post added 24-ene-2017 at 23:15 ----------

Alissa ha perdido el interés. Ya no sube vídeos, no sabe por dónde tirar.

Tendría que tomar ejemplo de Valeriya y Pelagea y hacer vídeos de esos de ASMR.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (24 Ene 2017)

Schwyz dijo:


> ¿Al final se ha quedado en Madrid?
> 
> Suele ocurrir. Somos los más guapos y chulazos. )



¿Y qué "estudia" por Madrid? En Madrid es donde viven muchos del Real Madrid. _No te digo ná y te lo digo tó_.

---------- Post added 24-ene-2017 at 23:20 ----------




eltonelero dijo:


> *Un sevillano....o algún otro guiri en Sevilla*.
> 
> Si comparas imagenes pre-viaje a Sevilla con las imagenes inmediatamente post-viajes a Sevilla se ve la mirada de las mil pollas en sus ojos.
> 
> Además los viajes dentro de estancias orgasmus o de intercambio los mas carruseleros con diferencia, ya que no solo la chica se aleja de tu entorno de siempre sino que encima se aleja de su entorno temporal que a su vez está fuera de su entorno habitual. TDS PTS al cuadrado.



¿Pero habló de alguno en concreto? ¿Son datos confirmados?


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (24 Ene 2017)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> ¿Y qué "estudia" por Madrid? En Madrid es donde viven muchos del Real Madrid. _No te digo ná y te lo digo tó_.
> 
> ---------- Post added 24-ene-2017 at 23:20 ----------
> 
> ...



No es cierto que esté en Madrid. Se pasó el primer semestre del año pasado en nuestro país y luego una breve visita a Francia y de vuelta a su país. Hasta donde yo sé sigue en Kazajastán.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (24 Ene 2017)

Curioso impertinente dijo:


> No es cierto que esté en Madrid. Se pasó el primer semestre del año pasado en nuestro país y luego una breve visita a Francia y de vuelta a su país. Hasta donde yo sé sigue en Kazajastán.




Yo me inclino más por pensar que quedó defraudada con la imagen, irreal, que se había creado en la mente de España. Seguro que pensó que había Pedros Alboranes en cada esquina y que sería llegar a España y vivir un tórrido romance con alguno, al estilo del Diario de Noa o algo así.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (20 Feb 2017)

¿Alguna novedad?

Hipergamia en modo Dios:








_alissaofficial_Me encanta ir a una cafetería, abrir @badoo_es y *ver que gente hay conectada cerca de mí*. Saludarles en #Badoo y ver una sonrisa en sus caras. Y hoy siendo #SanValentin no paro de enviar mensajes  #Badoo #peoplenearby_


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (20 Feb 2017)

Según la maricona imbécil de MisterWhite esta chica no es europea.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (20 Feb 2017)

Curioso impertinente dijo:


> Según la maricona imbécil de MisterWhite esta chica no es europea.




Tiene razón. Es un ángel que bajó del cielo enviado por Dios.


----------



## Kotxineo (10 Mar 2017)

Como dice TIESTO4EVER, no me extrañaría nada que absolutamente nadie le haya dado lo suyo. Llegó con un estereotipo y se fue decepcionada. Joder es que con tantos usuarios, si hubiese pillado cacho lo sabríamos todas y todes.


----------



## Cazarr (10 Mar 2017)

Kotxineo dijo:


> Como dice TIESTO4EVER, no me extrañaría nada que absolutamente nadie le haya dado lo suyo. Llegó con un estereotipo y se fue decepcionada. Joder es que con tantos usuarios, si hubiese pillado cacho lo sabríamos todas y todes.



¿Te la has follado tú?

Pregunto, no sé. Es que me parece un poco raro registrarse exclusivamente para escribir este post. ienso:


----------



## Kotxineo (10 Mar 2017)

Cazarrecompensas ni siquiera la conozco. La vi en fc y me llamó la atención. Busqué su nombre y llegué aquí


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (10 Abr 2017)

Está desaparecida. Quizás ahora emplee su tiempo en cosas más provechosas.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (10 Abr 2017)

Curioso impertinente dijo:


> Está desaparecida. Quizás ahora emplee su tiempo en cosas más provechosas.




Sí, buscar millonario...


----------



## INVICTVS (10 Abr 2017)

Curioso impertinente dijo:


> Según la maricona imbécil de MisterWhite esta chica no es europea.



Pero qué asco que da el puto MisterTonto. Es superior a mis fuerzas.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (10 Abr 2017)

Sigue igual de divina que siempre:










Dios, quien pudiera catar ese manjar de dioses.


----------



## INVICTVS (10 Abr 2017)

Con todo lo buena que está, en Rusia es prácticamente una más.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (10 Abr 2017)

INVICTVS dijo:


> Con todo lo buena que está, en Rusia es prácticamente una más.





Con todo lo buena que está, si eres millonario que es a lo que aspira ella, debes renunciar a todas las demás que también están buenas y a las que puedes acceder. Sea como sea, los hombres siempre estamos jodidos...ienso:


----------



## Cuak Cuak (10 Abr 2017)

Si hace tiempo que no sube nada es porque se pasa el día follando por los tres agujeros con un oligarca ruso. Ya no necesita internet, ha conseguido lo que quería.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (10 Abr 2017)

Cuak Cuak dijo:


> Si hace tiempo que no sube nada es porque se pasa el día follando por los tres agujeros con un oligarca ruso. Ya no necesita internet, ha conseguido lo que quería.




No digo que no pero... sería raro que no luciese en las fotos su trofeo de caza mayor.


----------



## Cuak Cuak (10 Abr 2017)

Depende de cómo sea ese trofeo. Si es un oligarca mayor de 35 años calvo y con panza, no le interesa destruir su reputación de Alissa Oficial con eso. Perdería de golpe el 80% de suscriptores. Hasta que no tenga la fecha de la boda asegurada, no nos vamos a enterar de nada. El próximo post será "Mi BODA con Oleg!".


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (10 Abr 2017)

Cuak Cuak dijo:


> Depende de cómo sea ese trofeo. Si es un oligarca mayor de 35 años calvo y con panza, no le interesa destruir su reputación de Alissa Oficial con eso. Perdería de golpe el 80% de suscriptores. Hasta que no tenga la fecha de la boda asegurada, no nos vamos a enterar de nada. El próximo post será "Mi BODA con Oleg!".




Aquí queda escrito. Veremos que pasa.


----------



## gurrumino (10 Abr 2017)

MELAFO. (vuelo a repetir).


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (10 Abr 2017)

Sigue tan guapa como siempre, pero ya no me llama tanto la atención. Valeriya y Pelagea son una competencia muy dura.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (10 Abr 2017)

Curioso impertinente dijo:


> Sigue tan guapa como siempre, pero ya no me llama tanto la atención. *Valeriya *y Pelagea son una competencia muy dura.












No lo veo. Alisa sigue ganando de calle.


----------



## sinosuke (10 Abr 2017)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> No lo veo. Alisa sigue ganando de calle.


----------



## Hermericus (10 Abr 2017)

Una cosa es el titulo del hilo: 

*ALISA me sigue sin responder*

Y otra cosa es:

*ALISA sigue sin responderme.*


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (10 Abr 2017)

ASMR Dos lindas chicas de nuevo: se preocupan unos por otros - YouTube


----------



## INVICTVS (10 Abr 2017)

Ingenierito 0 chances con ucras. :XX: :XX:

Magistral.


----------



## Kotxineo (12 Abr 2017)

Mientras que con casi cualquier otra modelillo de instagram, lo curioso de esta chica es que no existe ningún rumor sobre ella. Cosa muy rara en el mundo del internete. Y si de verdad es una mojigata?


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (12 Abr 2017)

Kotxineo dijo:


> Mientras que con casi cualquier otra modelillo de instagram, lo curioso de esta chica es que no existe ningún rumor sobre ella. Cosa muy rara en el mundo del internete. Y si de verdad es una mojigata?



Está esperando a su apuesto Bilbainadas que la enamore con sus historias de próceres rumanos, la haga reir con cuestiones de ingeniería de materiales y física de fluidos y le cante canciones de los Chimberos y romanzas de zarzuelas bajo la luz de la Luna.


----------



## Kotxineo (17 Abr 2017)

Curioso impertinente dijo:


> Está esperando a su apuesto Bilbainadas que la enamore con sus historias de próceres rumanos, la haga reir con cuestiones de ingeniería de materiales y física de fluidos y le cante canciones de los Chimberos y romanzas de zarzuelas bajo la luz de la Luna.



))
Igual se las traga de dos en dos, pero me parece extraño que no haya ni un puta historia sexual.

---------- Post added 17-abr-2017 at 22:01 ----------

Por cierto, he leído que dice simpatizar con Putin. ¿En qué vídeo lo dice? No he encontrado nada.


----------



## Ghost hunter (17 Abr 2017)

Sabemos algo nuevo de la carapan????


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (23 Abr 2017)

Ghost hunter dijo:


> Sabemos algo nuevo de la carapan????



alissaofficial_Estoy suuuuuuuuuuuuper feliz porque en unas horas se cumplirá uno de mis sueños más grandes Sabéis cuál es?  Voy a Londreeeeeees Quién de vosotr@s tiene algún lugar preferido en Londres? Cuál es? Escribe en los comentarios que los voy a leer⬇⬇⬇ Я оооооочень счастлива, потому что через несколько часов исполнится одно из моих заветных желаний Знаете, какое?  Я еду в Лондооооон У кого из вас есть любимое место в Лондоне и какое? Пиши в комментариях, я прочитаю ⬇⬇⬇


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (23 Abr 2017)

Que tonta es la niña.


----------



## Milgerardo Van Puta (23 Abr 2017)

Bilbainadas88 dijo:


> Que tonta es la niña.



Ya pero si te dice ven tu lo dejas todo.





TODO








Los Panchos - Si Tu Me Dices Ven (Lodo) - YouTube


----------



## voxpopuli (23 Abr 2017)

Curioso impertinente dijo:


> alissaofficial_Estoy suuuuuuuuuuuuper feliz porque en unas horas se cumplirá uno de mis sueños más grandes Sabéis cuál es?  Voy a Londreeeeeees Quién de vosotr@s tiene algún lugar preferido en Londres? Cuál es? Escribe en los comentarios que los voy a leer⬇⬇⬇ Я оооооочень счастлива, потому что через несколько часов исполнится одно из моих заветных желаний Знаете, какое?  Я еду в Лондооооон У кого из вас есть любимое место в Лондоне и какое? Пиши в комментариях, я прочитаю ⬇⬇⬇



Carrusel de pollas internacional non stopcon con los gastos pagados. El tren de vida que lleva debe ser brutal.

Nosotros no cataremos ni una milésima parte de sus fiestecitas en la playa gratis, su cohorte de amigos rondando constantemente, viajes por el mundo gratis y dinero gratis que le caerá cada mes por parte de babosos infrahumanos.

Pero... pero tendremos nuestra dignidad intacta. Igual que nuestra virginidad.


----------



## Milgerardo Van Puta (23 Abr 2017)

voxpopuli dijo:


> Carrusel de pollas internacional non stopcon con los gastos pagados. El tren de vida que lleva debe ser brutal.
> 
> Nosotros no cataremos ni una milésima parte de sus fiestecitas en la playa gratis, su cohorte de amigos rondando constantemente, viajes por el mundo gratis y dinero gratis que le caerá cada mes por parte de babosos infrahumanos.
> 
> Pero... pero tendremos nuestra dignidad intacta. Igual que nuestra virginidad.


----------



## eltonelero (23 Abr 2017)

130.000 seguidores.
470.000 en yutu y cientos de miles de visitas.

Una tipa cuyo contenido son en un 95% selfies de cintura para arriba sin mostrar apenas cacho y decir chorradas en yutú.

Llévame señor.


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (25 Abr 2017)

Bilbainadas, llora como mujer lo que no supiste conquistar como hombre:


----------



## Kotxineo (28 Abr 2017)

Os equivocáis totalmente si pensáis que esta chica es pobre y utiliza instagram para ganar dinero... En sus primeros vídeos salia grabando en tremendo casoplón, viaja con toda su familia a Francia, España, Londres, hace intercambio desde Kazajistán a una universidad privada en España... Eso no se lo puede permitir una familia rusa normal. Es una chica de clase alta.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (28 Abr 2017)

Kotxineo dijo:


> Os equivocáis totalmente si pensáis que esta chica es pobre y utiliza instagram para ganar dinero... En sus primeros vídeos salia grabando en tremendo casoplón, viaja con toda su familia a Francia, España, Londres. Eso no se lo puede permitir una familia rusa normal. Si a eso le sumamos el intercambio que hizo hace poco en una universidad privada... es una chica de clase alta.




Lo del casoplón ya lo había comentado yo diciendo que su habitación era más grande que todo el piso de protección oficial de la forera Animorsa. Que no viene de una familia que va justa en lo económico lo podía ver cualquiera. Esta chica entre la belleza que posee y la hipergamia, por venir de una familia con dinero, venderá caro el pase VIP a su entrepierna.


----------



## Kotxineo (28 Abr 2017)

Así es. También recuerdo un vídeo que subió con su hermana donde salían en un coche y no precisamente de gama baja. No sé por qué borró esos vídeos.

Lo que me sorprende y nuevamente lo digo, es que con toda estrellita de instagram, es muy fácil encontrar su historial sexual en foros o RRSS. Con esta ni un puto indicio. NADA. La hipergamia quizás es lo que explique el porqué no sabemos nada de ella.


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (28 Abr 2017)

Estos días ha estado asistiendo junto a su hermana a unaconvención organizada por Tony Robbins en Londres.



> alissaofficial_Por fin estoy en el evento de Tony Robbins en Londres!!! Me hace muchísima ilusión todo lo que me va a pasar hoy Aquí vinieron 10.000 personas de todo el mundo!!!! Te agradecería mucho si le dieras "me gusta" a esta foto que así me ayudarías a participar en un concurso Ну вот я и на программе "Раскрой свой потенциал", которую ведет #ТониРоббинс Вперед, ребята! Пришло время исполнять заветные мечты!
> #tonyrobbins #meetpartners


----------



## Kotxineo (28 Abr 2017)

Curioso impertinente dijo:


> Estos días ha estado asistiendo junto a su hermana a unaconvención organizada por Tony Robbins en Londres.



También está con su madre.


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (28 Abr 2017)

Casi 1000 LIBRAS valía la entrada más barata para ver a ese charlatán:

Official Tony Robbins UPW London



> BOOK NOW
> GOLD
> 
> SOLD OUT
> ...


----------



## calzonazos (28 Abr 2017)

Que disfrute ahora, su derroicion sera mayor cuando el muro llegue, porque el muro llegar, llega muaaaajjaajaja


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (29 Abr 2017)

Curioso impertinente dijo:


> Casi 1000 LIBRAS valía la entrada más barata para ver *a ese charlatán*:
> 
> Official Tony Robbins UPW London




Algo más que un charlatán será cuando:



Tony Robbins Net Worth | Celebrity Net Worth


Tony Robbins net worth:
$500 Million


----------



## eltonelero (29 Abr 2017)

Curioso impertinente dijo:


> Estos días ha estado asistiendo junto a su hermana a unaconvención organizada por Tony Robbins en Londres.



Joder que asco.
2,01, mandibula alfa premium, americano, vendehumo profesional....
A gente como esa le deberían prohibir hablar de autosuperación.

Es como si un corredor profesional da una charla a parapléjicos de como superar sus miedos a andar.


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (29 Abr 2017)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Algo más que un charlatán será cuando:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eso no prueba que no lo sea.

Por cierto, no sé si os habéis fijado pero el seminario incluye el caminar sobre brasas.


----------



## Kotxineo (29 Abr 2017)

Asumiendo que hayan pillado el plan más económico, son 1100€ por persona. Agrega el hospedaje, comida, etc. 

Mínimo unos 5000€ en un viaje de una semana se habrán dejado entre la madre y las hijas. Y todo eso con sueldos Kazajos (?).

Mi apuesta es que quizás su padre haya sido algún delegado de la URSS enviado desde Rusia a Kazajistán y luego, con la caída de la Unión, convertido en magnate (?).


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (29 Abr 2017)

Kotxineo dijo:


> Asumiendo que hayan pillado el plan más económico, son 1100€ por persona. Agrega el hospedaje, comida, etc.
> 
> Mínimo unos 5000€ en un viaje de una semana se habrán dejado entre la madre y las hijas. Y todo eso con sueldos Kazajos (?).
> 
> Mi apuesta es que quizás su padre haya sido algún delegado de la URSS enviado desde Rusia a Kazajistán y luego, con la caída de la Unión, convertido en magnate (?).




Resumiendo: la típica niña pija de papá para la que lo de Internet y lo de los apasionados Pablos Alboranes es para sobrellevar su soporífera vida de niña rica que no necesita esforzarse por nada, pues la abultada cartera de papá lo paga y resiste todo.


Seguramente su madre era una bella chica que se casó con el millonario, y por eso la hija seguramente se imita a la belleza que tuvo la madre.


Típico caso de manual.


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (29 Abr 2017)

Del padre de Alissa no se sabe nada, ni si está vivo o muerto. Lo único que sabemos es que no vive con ellas.


----------



## Hispaniaiberia (29 Abr 2017)

calzonazos dijo:


> Que disfrute ahora, su derroicion sera mayor cuando el muro llegue, porque el muro llegar, llega muaaaajjaajaja





Con la belleza que tiene si se sabe cuidar a esta mujer no le llegará el muro, envejecerá pero será una belleza hasta los 50 y tantos como la tal Yulia Timoshenko.


----------



## Cuak Cuak (29 Abr 2017)

No sé si tendrán pasta, pero en uno de los primeros vídeos que subió Alisa cuando aún era una cría parece que viva en un piso de kruschevka, porque sale al rellano y se ve el ascensor, las escaleras, como si fuera un bloque de pisos español al uso. Claro que también puede ser que fuera un piso de estudiante alquilado con la pasta de papá magnate de Gazprom.


----------



## brux (29 Abr 2017)

eltonelero dijo:


> Joder que asco.
> 2,01, mandibula alfa premium, americano, vendehumo profesional....
> A gente como esa le deberían prohibir hablar de autosuperación.
> 
> Es como si un corredor profesional da una charla a parapléjicos de como superar sus miedos a andar.



Pero siempre empiezan sus cursos y sus libros contando que ellos antes eran unos lusers para ganar credibilidad.

---------- Post added 29-abr-2017 at 20:26 ----------

¿Qué fue de esta niña? Se ha hecho gorda y cargante definitivamente, no?


----------



## Alcazar (30 Abr 2017)

He entrado en el instagram de la al Alisa, y me ha llamado la atención la nube de panchitos babosos que la sigue ofreciéndole la luna.


----------



## Kotxineo (13 May 2017)

El vídeo musical de Alissa da vergüencita ajena.

Alissa - Te Quiero (Videoclip Oficial) - YouTube


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (13 May 2017)

Kotxineo dijo:


> El vídeo musical de Alissa da vergüencita ajena.
> 
> Alissa - Te Quiero (Videoclip Oficial) - YouTube



¡Pero pon el enlace para que los demás puedan juzgar, hombre!

Alissa - Te Quiero (Videoclip Oficial) - YouTube

La verdad es que la chica parece sacada del Canal Disney, sólo que a su edad Miley Cyrus ya se había convertido en un pendón desorejado.

Oye, pues a mí no me parece tan mal. Un poco ñoño, eso sí, pero no veo nada de malo en ello.


----------



## Kotxineo (13 May 2017)

Un poco ñoño no, es una ñoñez tremenda. Mal no canta, pero salir en un vídeo de ella dando vueltas y mirando a la cámara tipo blanca nieves, nos demuestra quién es. Por si no lo notáis, no sale ni un solo tío, lol.

Os imagináis cómo hubiera sido el vídeo de una española?: Mínimo 1 pezón + escena de mamada + tatuaje en el chocho sin venir a cuento...


----------



## voxpopuli (13 May 2017)

Ahora las que hacen ASMR se pondrán a cantar también.


----------



## Bestiaju (13 May 2017)

Virgen santa que melonar....

Que desperdicio, esta ya debería estar amamantando al menos una docena de cachorros. Le queda el tiempo justo.

No sé si os dais cuenta, pero aunque todavía se muestra lozana, se intuye que va a envejecer muy mal. Una pena.

Y yo que pensé que le iba a salir novio sí o sí en España. En el norte estáis "amuermaos" cojones. Esta debería haber vuelto a Kazajistan preñada de mellizos como mínimo. Vaya imagen se ha tenido que llevar del pais, si es que....


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (13 May 2017)

Kotxineo dijo:


> Un poco ñoño no, es una ñoñez tremenda. Mal no canta, pero salir en un vídeo de ella dando vueltas y mirando a la cámara tipo blanca nieves, nos demuestra quién es. *Por si no lo notáis, no sale ni un solo tío, lol.*
> 
> Os imagináis cómo hubiera sido el vídeo de una española?: Mínimo 1 pezón + escena de mamada + tatuaje en el chocho sin venir a cuento...



A mí me inspira ternura, aunque también me da un poco de pena esta chica.

Pobrecilla, una muchacha así no puede terminar con cualquiera. Tiene que ennoviarse con un auténtico caballero, como mi amigo el señor Bilbainadas.


----------



## Milgerardo Van Puta (13 May 2017)

Al final, he caído. He clickado este vídeo con tintes disneynianos por curiosidad.



Spoiler



Alissa - Te Quiero (Videoclip Oficial) - YouTube



Despues de su visionado, iba a hacer un comentario profundisimo que mezclara antropología cultural, sociología, filosofía epicuria, Schopenauer y conocimientos de interiorismo... 

Pero, al final, simplemente, voy a decir:

El color de la ceja es el color de la almeja.

Taluec.


----------



## Cuak Cuak (13 May 2017)

Qué hija puta, cómo sigue alimentando esa imagen de niña humilde de kruschovka para apelar al instinto salvadoncellas del espectador. Y luego estará viviendo ya en un casoplón de un oligarca del petróleo.


----------



## Blakeney (13 May 2017)

Llegó a España con ganas de solucionarse la vida. Lo consiguió con su delantera y vídeos. Ahora a esperar su derroición cual buitres y quizás se pueda alguien alimentar de sus despojos derroídos en unos años.


----------



## Milgerardo Van Puta (13 May 2017)

Cuak Cuak dijo:


> Qué hija puta, cómo sigue alimentando esa imagen de niña humilde de kruschovka para apelar al instinto salvadoncellas del espectador. Y luego estará viviendo ya en un casoplón de un oligarca del petróleo.



No seas malpensado Cuak Cuak.

Igual es que ella es así. Un alma cándida y tierna que cree en el amor verdadero, en los primeros planos de su cara y en vestir tops blancos, vaporosos, en frías e indeterminadas ciudades grises de arquitectura brutalista de la Siberia rusa.


----------



## voxpopuli (13 May 2017)

Cuak Cuak dijo:


> Qué hija puta, cómo sigue alimentando esa imagen de niña humilde de kruschovka para apelar al instinto salvadoncellas del espectador. Y luego estará viviendo ya en un casoplón de un oligarca del petróleo.



Tal cual. Yo he pensado lo mismo: está metiendo ficha en el mercado de salvadoncellas clásico, que ahí hay pasta. Hay muchos hombres buscando mujer "tradicional" para formar una familia, y ése es su mercado. Lo sabe y lo explota dando la imagen perfecta de mujer cándida e "inocente"(para los tiempos actuales). Seguro que gana una fortuna por transferencias y a cambio de nada, porque no le pueden pedir fotos obscenas ya que es un ser de luz etéreo. Es todo un win win para ella.


----------



## FinancialAsset (13 May 2017)

Joder, cuantos meses lleva para hacer ese videoclip?


----------



## Cazarr (13 May 2017)

La verdad es que choca un poco ver que ha hecho un videoclip después de seguirle casi desde sus inicios youtuberos en Burbuja. Más de 50.000 reproducciones en un día y casi 10.000 votos positivos. Es como ver nacer a un famoso.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (14 May 2017)

Curioso impertinente dijo:


> ¡Pero pon el enlace para que los demás puedan juzgar, hombre!
> 
> Alissa - Te Quiero (Videoclip Oficial) - YouTube
> 
> ...





La canción una basura. Pero con la cantidad de huelebragas que hay tendrá éxito y todo.

Ya viene de muy atrás lo de sus ambiciones artísticas:


Octubre 2014:







Melonacos a babor.


Junio 2015







---------- Post added 14-may-2017 at 03:43 ----------

Me he encontrado esto tangencialmente:


----------



## Kotxineo (21 May 2017)

Creo que me bajo del barco de Alissa. El último vídeo es vergüenza ajena multiplicada por mil. Y mira que está buena...


----------



## Cuak Cuak (22 May 2017)

Nuevo hit de Alissa... :XX:

[youtube]IH28NQB4nFo[/youtube]


----------



## brux (22 May 2017)

No soporto a las rusas listillas que aprenden los idiomas tan obsesivamente que distinguen e imitan los acentos panchitos perfectamente.


----------



## Cuak Cuak (22 May 2017)

La verdad es que con esa canción de mierda de Shakira me ha caído definitivamente a los pies. A ver si se casa ya con el oligarca y deja de hacer el rídiculo en Youtube.


----------



## brux (22 May 2017)

Es de este tipo de chicas que enamoran a los de su edad porque parece un angelito, pero luego ves que es como todas, ambiciosa y que se enamora locamente de un puto cantante desconocido y lo de siempre. No sé cómo sigue teniendo pagafantas después de todo lo que lleva demostrado. Aspira a fama y vida de Grace Kelly, aunque luego suelten sus paridas de dedicarse a ayudar a los niños pobres del mundo. Yo si tuviera 20 años al tercer vídeo ya hubiera pasado de ella. Me apuesto un euro a que en España no se lió con nadie.


----------



## Bestiaju (22 May 2017)

Si vale lo que vosotros digais pero con esos melones se le perdona TODO. Que sea cursi, ñoña, relamida o que le huelan los pies...

Menos para el pato claro, que como es maricón se fija en "otras cosas". 

Que buena maruja ha perdido el mundo. Yo me lo imagino como la típica pijilla hipster que publica su propio blog de cine y raja de todo el mundo como una bicha mala... 
Lo dicho, que gran perdida para el mundo. Lo tenían que haber capado nada más nacer.


----------



## Cazarr (23 May 2017)

brux dijo:


> Me apuesto un euro a que en España no se lió con nadie.



Echando un vistazo a los comentarios la mayoría son de panchitos, cuyo comportamiento cibernético es siempre pedante e infantil. Acorde, supongo, a su coeficiente intelectual.

Mantengo que esta jamelga está muy buena, pero si la cuestión es su "aspecto angelical", creo que hay rusas mucho más elfas que ésta a patadas.

Por lo demás, la mayoría de eslavas que he visto por aquí se han arrimado mucho a los bailecitos caribeños y los salseos, con la consiguiente putificación: no es extraño verlas entre culonas, mulatas y mandingos.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (23 May 2017)

Cuak Cuak dijo:


> Nuevo hit de Alissa... :XX:
> 
> [youtube]IH28NQB4nFo[/youtube]





¿Lo de me enamoré será un mensaje subliminal para ir preparando el terreno para presentar en sociedad a Oleg el directivo de Gazprom y conocido de Putin?


----------



## Blakeney (23 May 2017)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> ¿Lo de me enamoré será un mensaje subliminal para ir preparando el terreno para presentar en sociedad a Oleg el directivo de Gazprom y conocido de Putin?



No se. Lo que sí me he fijado en este vídeo es que tiene unos jamones como tuberías de oleoducto. La veo en una orquesta de verano haciendo bolos en verbenas.


----------



## Kelbek (23 May 2017)

Cuak Cuak dijo:


> Nuevo hit de Alissa... :XX:
> 
> [youtube]IH28NQB4nFo[/youtube]



Brillante, suelo huir de la música española pero cuando una chortin 10/10 como ella canta es impresionante.

---------- Post added 23-may-2017 at 00:49 ----------

Esto es el sueño de todo hombre no maricon:


----------



## Cuak Cuak (1 Sep 2017)

¿Todavía oslafo?

[youtube]H5ycLZ7py_E[/youtube]


----------



## Ghost hunter (1 Sep 2017)

Cuak Cuak dijo:


> ¿Todavía oslafo?
> 
> [youtube]H5ycLZ7py_E[/youtube]



Según tengo entendido mi compañero de gabinete bilbainadas88 le va a mandar a Alisa un dibujo de su ilustre porte adjuntando la mítica carta de su puño y letra, eso sí tras los retoques chopeados de delantera de Enriquepc 

Esta vez se la fornica seguro, que gran evento, Rusia España unidos en una empresa común.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (23 Dic 2017)

Muchachos, debo informaros de un terrible suceso que me acaba de suceder hace unos minutos, ha sido un visto y no visto, no lo he podido evitar, y es que me acaba de pasar un camión por encima, dejándome al borde de la muerte, ya que me estoy desangrando. Estoy escribiendo desde el móvil mientras me llevan en la ambulancia al hospital más cercano, para dejar testigo de mi abandono de este foro por mi muerte:















ðŸŽ‰ðŸ’žAlissaðŸ’žðŸŽ‰ (@alissaofficial_) â€¢ Fotos y videos de Instagram


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (23 Dic 2017)

Esa foto es rara, tiene la cabeza tan ancha como las caderas practicamente y manos de trol.


----------



## Cuak Cuak (23 Dic 2017)

¿Todavía sigue calentando pollas la Alissa? Esta tía hace tiempo que le esconde algo a sus fans. Yo creo que ya está casada y dentro de poco la veremos desaparecer 9 meses para volver luego con un vídeo cantándole una canción a su bebé.


----------



## voxpopuli (23 Dic 2017)

Es la final BOSS de las carahadas. Parece perturbada o algo.

Es un fuck'n'run de manual.


----------



## esbjerg (23 Dic 2017)

El vídeo ese que va al zoo con la hermana y vuelve pelada de frío y como le sobra tiempo se pone a hacer ejercicios de culo en mallas es de coña. A los pobres panchitos que la idolatran los va a matar a pajas.


----------



## josemanucaste (28 Dic 2017)

No sé a qué viene ensalzar a esta chica tanto. Hace lo que hacen muchas tías: usar la ropa adecuada para ensalzar su pecho natural. Cualquier pecho de tamaño normal, medio, se puede mover, subir, apretar, y el sujetador apropiado lo hace. En la foto del vestido ella lleva un sujetador color carne casi impercetible, y se ve que está bien apretado, para hacerle un buen canalillo. El vestido se encarga luego de dar ilusión de volumen, ni más ni menos. Y ese vestido se ve que le va grande, así que el tamaño de la copa también será grande. De hecho en su facebook comenta que por la espalda tiene pinzas porque las correas le van grandes. 

Alissa es pequeña, bajita, una NIÑA. Ni más ni menos. Tiene 21 añitos. Por lo que he visto en su instagram y el de su hermana y amigos, sus aficiones son las manualidades, dibujar, hacer recortables, los gatos, la música.... es todo muy ñoño. Seguramente aún es virgen. La hermana parece más normal y madura, tiene algunos años más. Pero se la ve más mujer. 

Os dejo una capturas. En dos de ellas se la ve normal, una en España y la otra de cuando estudiaba en la Universidad de Almaty (estaba en un grupo de músida llamado Kada Family). Las otras son capturas de un video que hizo la hermana en su instagram la semana pasada desde Tailandia. Se la ve arqueando la espalda y mirando hacia su móvil (está grabando uno de sus videos en ese momento, seguramente saldrá en youtube). ¿NO es obvio que está posando?. ¿Véis la diferencia entre las dos fotos?. Las que está con su familia, o en su grupo de música, pues una chica normal y corriente, guapetona, simpática, "maja"... y con tendencia a engordar, creo. Pero quiere mostrar una imagen distinta en su instagram personal: mujer fatal? mujer sensual, sexy, con pecho, que es modelo... Pues no, hija no. Eres una niña. 

Investigad, mirad a quien sigue en instagram, mirad qué fotos le gustan... 

No entiendo esta obsesión con ella. Supongo que es porque no hay nada sospechoso, realmente. Y necesitamos ver lo que no hay, jejeje. Solo es una muchacha guapa que me parece que no tiene muy claro lo que quiere hacer en su vida, parece tontita, la verdad.


----------



## Renato (28 Dic 2017)

Alisa pasa de tu cara morisca.


----------



## Ghost hunter (28 Dic 2017)

chindasvintus dijo:


> Me parece una boba la verga. Se montó un canal en YouTube para enseñar ruso y a los 3 videos lo dejó para empezar a hablar de sus pajas mentales.



Alisa hace lo que sus pajilleros seguidores quieren que haga, se adecua a su targuet y lo exprime mientras se folla a malotes a escondidas, así los betillas siguen teniendo esperanza con los mensajes degradantes que la mandan.

Solo se salva Bilbainadas porque lo suyo fue un acto de caballerosidad a la antigua usanza (Tiene un pase).


----------



## John Connor (28 Dic 2017)

Esta tia va con su cara de "soy una chica Buena, la que te dijeron que seria tu mujer cuando eras pequeno y mientras perdias tu juventud estudiando la ingenieria", y se tiene que haber tragado ya sables de todos los tamanios y colores.


----------



## Rebel Yelll (28 Dic 2017)

Solo es una chica mona endiosada por las redes sociales, no tiene nada de especial más allá de su belleza física.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (28 Dic 2017)

josemanucaste dijo:


> No sé a qué viene ensalzar a esta chica tanto. Hace lo que hacen muchas tías: usar la ropa adecuada para ensalzar su pecho natural. Cualquier pecho de tamaño normal, medio, se puede mover, subir, apretar, y el sujetador apropiado lo hace. En la foto del vestido ella lleva un sujetador color carne casi impercetible, y se ve que está bien apretado, para hacerle un buen canalillo. El vestido se encarga luego de dar ilusión de volumen, ni más ni menos. Y ese vestido se ve que le va grande, así que el tamaño de la copa también será grande. De hecho en su facebook comenta que por la espalda tiene pinzas porque las correas le van grandes.
> 
> Alissa es pequeña, bajita, una NIÑA. Ni más ni menos. Tiene 21 añitos. Por lo que he visto en su instagram y el de su hermana y amigos, sus aficiones son las manualidades, dibujar, hacer recortables, los gatos, la música.... es todo muy ñoño. Seguramente aún es virgen. La hermana parece más normal y madura, tiene algunos años más. Pero se la ve más mujer.
> 
> ...




¿Pero telafo o no telafo? Que me he perdido entre tanta retórica.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (28 Dic 2017)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Muchachos, debo informaros de un terrible suceso que me acaba de suceder hace unos minutos, ha sido un visto y no visto, no lo he podido evitar, y es que me acaba de pasar un camión por encima, dejándome al borde de la muerte, ya que me estoy desangrando. Estoy escribiendo desde el móvil mientras me llevan en la ambulancia al hospital más cercano, para dejar testigo de mi abandono de este foro por mi muerte:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Jeje ya empezamos con los códigos de descuento en tiendas, esa está enriqueciéndose a costa de su instagram lleno de pajilleros. Si al menos aportase algo, solo aporta tetas y ni siquiera las enseña del todo.

Son enormes esos melones, así como su pedazo de cabezón.


----------



## Nuncafollista Eterno (28 Dic 2017)

voxpopuli dijo:


> Es la final BOSS de las carahadas. Parece perturbada o algo.
> 
> Es un fuck'n'run de manual.



Ding ding. :Aplauso:

aca le dejo mis dies brother


----------



## josemanucaste (28 Dic 2017)

Es tontita, sí. Hizo una foto de un hueso de budha en un templo pero se puso ella delante. Es decir, se hizo un selfie y explicó que detrás de su espalda estaba el hueso de budha. Hubo comentarios en su instagram diciéndole que vaya estupidez, que se quite y veamos ese hueso. 

No me la follaría. Ya tengo con quién follar


----------



## josemanucaste (17 Ene 2018)

NO OS LO PERDÁIS

Alissa quiere grabar su primer cd de música. 
¿qué ha hecho?
abrir una cuenta paypal para que todos sus suscriptores / pagafantas le ingresen dinero. Ya hubo uno que le metió 10 dólares... desde luego.... es pagafantismo en estado puro. debería la gente pedir un striptease a cambio o algo así.

Yo aluciné cuando lo vi en su instagram. Hizo un directo de 15 minutos donde estuvo todo el rato cantando (mal). 

En fin... si os queréis reir, visitad su instagram. Ya solo mirar los comentarios... ¿por qué somos los tíos tan tontos?...


----------



## josemanucaste (17 Feb 2018)

Por si a alguien le interesa...

Alissa tiene novio.
Se llama Oleg Rabota.
Su perfil en Instagram es rabotaoleg90

Estuvieron saliendo de marzo a agosto de 2017. Luego cortaron. Y en diciembre volvieron a retomar la relación.

Alissa grabó una canción a través de un servicio web de producción musical. Está pidiendo dinero a sus suscriptores para financiar su disco.


----------



## Rebel Yelll (17 Feb 2018)

Oleg *Rabota* ::


----------



## josemanucaste (27 Feb 2018)

Fotos en el Instagram @elnoviodealissa


----------



## Refugiado_borrado (27 Feb 2018)

Bilbainadas88 dijo:


> Tenia razon Aldono, a parte del infinito numero de admiradores que tiene, ella ya estara a la caza de un chico malote con pasta, como manda el principio de la hipergamia no se va ni a molestar en responder a mi mensaje ni con un "jiji gracias".
> 
> He fracasado.



Tranquilo, cuando tengas curro fijo en una gran constructora te hará caso y terminarás casándote con ella. 


Cuidate las espaldas.


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (27 Feb 2018)

josemanucaste dijo:


> Por si a alguien le interesa...
> 
> Alissa tiene novio.
> Se llama Oleg Rabota.
> ...



¿Este?


----------



## josemanucaste (27 Feb 2018)

Si, ese es.
Alguien subió fotos de ambos en
@elnoviodealissa


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (27 Feb 2018)

Refugiado dijo:


> Tranquilo, cuando tengas curro fijo en una gran constructora te hará caso y terminarás casándote con ella.
> 
> 
> Cuidate las espaldas.



Demasiado tarde.


----------



## josemanucaste (7 Mar 2019)

¿Alguien sigue el tema este de Alissa?
Parece ser que ahora vuelve a estar soltera. Acaba de sacar un álbum de canciones que grabó en Palma el año pasado. Pagado con el dinero de sus followers, yo alucino la verdad. Cuánto pagafanta.

He mirado el insta y es más de lo mismo. Se compró un perro, o le regalaron, no sé.


----------



## josemanucaste (7 Mar 2019)

Dos chicas que estoy siguiendo y son auténticas bellezas:
@magui_ansuz
@lucilla.jiggly

Ambas con novio, lo siento, jajajaja. Pero alegran la vista basante, a mí Magui me tiene loco con esos ojazos.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (7 Mar 2019)

josemanucaste dijo:


> Dos chicas que estoy siguiendo y son auténticas bellezas:
> @magui_ansuz
> @lucilla.jiggly
> 
> Ambas con novio, lo siento, jajajaja. Pero alegran la vista basante, a mí Magui me tiene loco con esos ojazos.





La primera muy bien, la segunda, meh


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (7 Mar 2019)

Con Alissa nos deberíamos fijar más en su hermana, que no es tan guapa, pero no parece tan tontita:


----------



## PadreMacarra (7 Mar 2019)

la hermana esta mucho mejor. las q presumen tanto d ser guapas se ven mas feas aunque hoy en dia con el putagram p0cas qedan ya.


----------



## josemanucaste (7 Mar 2019)

Estoy tratando de subir una storie donde se ve a Alissa bailando en la discoteca con una amiga. Es MP4, ¿es por eso que no puedo?.


----------



## josemanucaste (7 Mar 2019)

Bueno, tres capturas, algo es algo...


----------



## impedancia (7 Mar 2019)

Por qué los hilos más míticos, los suben los pomperos?


----------



## josemanucaste (7 Mar 2019)

Unas pocas más, sin maquillaje y con su amiga en la disco.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (11 Abr 2019)

Alisa ya ha caído en los tentáculos del NWO y por tanto en el follaperrismo. Al perro le llama hijo. Una tragedia:

D I S N E Y & A L I S S A (@disneyyalissa) • Fotos y videos de Instagram


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (11 Abr 2019)

Y por eso ahora estoy con ivette


----------



## Abrojo (11 Abr 2019)

El perrete es una monada pero sale en tantas fotos que parece enfermizo todo el rollo ese. O es un instagram dedicado al perrete?


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (11 Abr 2019)

Abrojo dijo:


> El perrete es una monada pero sale en tantas fotos que parece enfermizo todo el rollo ese. *O es un instagram dedicado al perrete?
> *







Efectiviwonder.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (11 Abr 2019)

Pfffffffffff, penosa la deriva que está enfilando la cara hada esta, cuando le baje la audiencia la veo enseñando braga.


----------



## klingsor (11 Abr 2019)

Ni ánimo ni hostias.

Don Procer debe, por el procedimiento de máxima urgencia, venir a Udán. 

Hay Paisanas MUY atacantes. Es más. Son LAS PAISANAS MÁS DURAS QUE HE ENCONTRADO JAMÁS. Y mira que he ido a safaris, cagon Cristo, y matado hipopótamos a bala gorda.

Sugiero, finales de Junio. Es buena fecha para atacar. Don Procer sale preñao de siete fijo (si yo la armo, y tengo tendencia, que Dios nos ampare, porque el Mundo NO lo hará, y multiplicamos más: No OBSTANTE siempre queda El Castillo Casa klingsor. Inexpugnable y de muros ciclópeos)

Que se peléen ellas solas luego, coño. A ver cual gana. Si se las deja ganar.

Es Ley de Udán.

K.


----------



## josemanucaste (14 Abr 2019)

Alissa es emocionalmente inestable. 

En un curso de inteligencia emocional que imparte la madre hay testimonios de gente que ha hecho el curso. Uno es el de Alissa. 

Bueno, pues parece ser que no sabe gestionar sus emociones. Le sirve para hacer canciones, pero en la vida real lo pasa bastante mal. Literalmente dice "lágrimas constantes".

No es oro todo lo que reluce.


----------



## Tartufo (14 Abr 2019)

Pero si tienes a rusas youtubers a cascoporro, el otro día por casualidad me salió el canal de una siberiana que está aprendiendo español. La verdad es que me dio algo de pena la muchacha atrapada en medio de la estepa. Sabe que si no sale de allá le tocará casarse con el típico Paco alcohólico que la maltratará...


----------



## josemanucaste (16 Abr 2019)

Esta es de hoy.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (16 Abr 2019)

Tartufo dijo:


> Pero si tienes a rusas youtubers a cascoporro, el otro día por casualidad me salió el canal de una siberiana que está aprendiendo español. La verdad es que me dio algo de pena la muchacha atrapada en medio de la estepa. Sabe que si no sale de allá le tocará casarse con el típico Paco alcohólico que la maltratará...





josemanucaste dijo:


> Alissa es emocionalmente inestable.
> 
> En un curso de inteligencia emocional que imparte la madre hay testimonios de gente que ha hecho el curso. Uno es el de Alissa.
> 
> ...





¿Quién es la madre?


----------



## josemanucaste (17 Abr 2019)

La madre se llama Inna Kravchenko. 

@innakravchenko_official


----------



## Guanotopía (17 Abr 2019)

josemanucaste dijo:


> innakravchenko_official



Inna es Charo en ruso, seguro


----------



## josemanucaste (17 Abr 2019)

Una captura del que fue novio, no se si siguen. Y otra de ella con escotazo de la semana pasada.


----------



## josemanucaste (17 Abr 2019)

Una con amigas. Más natural. En los selfies hace poses y parece otra.


----------



## josemanucaste (20 Abr 2019)

Le han enviado "ontas?" y está es su respuesta a un chavalito de 16 años.


----------



## josemanucaste (21 Abr 2019)

En una exposición de gatos este fin de semana.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (22 Abr 2019)

Así es cómo acabará Alissa con su estúpida actitud presente, minuto 0 al 2:


----------



## josemanucaste (22 Abr 2019)

Pues me parece que ha vuelto con Oleg. Porque acaba de subir él un storie tocando un ukelele en la cama igual al que tiene Alissa (en su IG se la ve tocándolo en algun video). Es exactamente el mismo. ¿coincidencia?. 
El IG del tipo: @rabotaoleg90


----------



## josemanucaste (22 Abr 2019)

Además, alguien le da al botón de encendido y apagado para grabar el video. El ya está tocando desde el principio. 
Sí, tiene sentido si es Alissa la que está grabando, ¿O no? El storie dura 8 segundos. Los stories duran más, alguien paró el movil. Y él nunca se acerca a la cámara...


----------



## josemanucaste (22 Abr 2019)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Así es cómo acabará Alissa con su estúpida actitud presente, minuto 0 al 2:



Tengo yo una tía que es así. Pero no se queda sola en casa, suele salir con amigas, visitar a familiares y es bastante activa. Esa señora parece que ni siquiera tiene amigas, se encerró en sí misma y solo tiene gatos.

Se puede elegir no tener pareja ni hijos. Pero perder todo contacto humano, pues no. Aunque sea un par de amigas con las que ir a tomar algo. O hacer algo por la comunidad. Encerrarte en casa no es buena idea.

Alissa no sé si terminará así. Que yo sepa, tiene 4 amigos, y este novio (si sigue con él). Se pasa el día pegada a la hermana y la madre, y apenas sale. O da esa impresión. Salió el día del cumpleaños de una de las amigas y por casualidad el bar donde estaban bailando estaba grabando un video promocional. Se ve a Alissa bailando con las amigas. Si váis a @bar_chukotka_almaty, el día 6 de abril subieron un video en el que sale Alissa. También sale en otro de hace 5 días. Va con vestido blanco.


----------



## josemanucaste (18 May 2019)

No se ve muy claro, pero la de atrás creo que es Alissa y a su lado Oleg, el tipo este con el que está, no está, está, no está... 
Delante en primer plano, más claro, se ve a la hermana con su amigo/novio (no sé si están juntos) Boris, amigo de Alissa.


----------



## josemanucaste (20 May 2019)

Bueno, tenéis la oportunidad de chatear con Alissa por skype.
Cómo?
Pagando $1200 euros por un curso de Ruso de 3 meses. La sesión de Skype será grupal (10 personas) para resolver dudas.

Como logre que se llenen las 10 plazas que propone para las clases por skype, esta chica se llevará así por la cara $12000 euros.

Anda que... yo aún estoy alucinando. Más info en @hablorusoconalissa (IG).


----------



## josemanucaste (20 May 2019)

20 clases de ruso en una web de profesor certificado, por skype... 300 euros.

Alissa... 1200 euros por resolver dudas. Que no son clases. Y grupal, no individual. No vayas a declararte por skype con ella o algo, jajajajaja.

En serio, VAYA JETA. Y la gente es capaz de pagarle solo por creer que tiene una oportunidad de hablar con ella por skype... espero que no, pero los pagafantas son capaces de lo que sea, pagarían por tener sus mocos...

En fin, Alissa la caradura, una vez más. Pidió dinero para hacer su disco. Pidió dinero para comprar una cámara (aunque aquí le llovieron críticas y lo retiró) y ahora pide un dineral por unas clases que serán una mierda fijo porque viendo lo que esta chica ha subido de Clases de Ruso hasta ahora...

Yo alucino, putos pagafantas, es que os veo capaces de pagarle $12000 euros a esta tipa, que mira, si lo logra se estará riendo de vosotros mientras usa el dinero para irse con su novio de vacaciones....


----------



## John Connor (20 May 2019)

Joder, el florero Josemanucaste da un poco de miedo, no?


----------



## Adriano_ (20 May 2019)

Ni ZORRA idea de quien es esta tía.

Enviado desde mi LG-M700 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## josemanucaste (27 May 2019)

Hoy, en una feria con una amiga. En el stand de Doritos. Eliminó la foto al pico de subirla, no debió gustarle.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (27 May 2019)

josemanucaste dijo:


> Hoy, en una feria con una amiga. En el stand de Doritos. Eliminó la foto al pico de subirla, no debió gustarle.




Las personas que sonríen constantemente y enseñan los dientes son malas personas. Comprobado empíricamente a lo largo de los años.


----------



## josemanucaste (11 Jun 2019)




----------



## josemanucaste (12 Jun 2019)

Mañana se va unos días Turquía, no sé si con el novio o no. Si alguno está de vacaciones en Turquía quizás se la cruce.

Imagino que se pagará el viaje con el dinero depositado por sus alumnos del curso de ruso. 1200 euros por persona da para pegarse unas buenas vacaciones.


----------



## Y 32 MÁS (12 Jun 2019)

Menuda fotaza, una de las musas de este foro de virgendoritos haciendo publicidad de doritos. Creo que me la voy a poner de firma


----------



## Y 32 MÁS (12 Jun 2019)

Pues yo melafo, ¿tú no?


----------



## Philip J. Fry (12 Jun 2019)

La tía esa tiene que tener un complejo de labios brutal. Las noches de Doritos son noches de silicona labial. Que no se opere que siempre queda mal.


----------



## atasco (12 Jun 2019)

Ten animo y no decaigas


----------



## josemanucaste (15 Jun 2019)

Pues aquí la tenéis en bikini. Seguidla esta semana en instagram, está subiendo bastantes cosas y puede que de más alegrías a la vista.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (15 Jun 2019)

Es guapa, pero sé que con el carácter que tiene no la soportaría. Que mujer más repelente.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (15 Jun 2019)

Ya no me gusta, está derroida y me parece una cursi de mierda sin estilo.

Ivette es mi nueva musa.


----------



## D4sser (15 Jun 2019)

El Conde Von Paletti dijo:


> Ya no me gusta, está derroida y me parece una cursi de mierda sin estilo.
> 
> Ivette es mi nueva musa.



¿Pero la Ivette esa no es la que está con el jevi pelanas?


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (15 Jun 2019)

D4sser dijo:


> ¿Pero la Ivette esa no es la que está con el jevi pelanas?



Si, bueno, eso es lo que decís vosotros.

Yo no creo que este con él. Y si esta con él, que la zurzan.


----------



## josemanucaste (20 Jun 2019)

Si váis a su perfil subió un video de su viaje. Hay un pequeño fragmento en bikini.


----------



## josemanucaste (20 Jun 2019)

Capturas del video.


----------



## josemanucaste (21 Jun 2019)

Alissa se encuentra con un fan argentino, id a ver sus stories (¿no es posible subir videos aquí?). El tipo super cortado, no dice nada. Alissa le manda hablar: "Dí Hola!" y él, obediente, dice Hola. Creo que Alissa tiene esta estrategia con los posibles fans que se encuentre: grabar storie y mandarlos a paseo, debe darle bastante yuyu eso de encontrarse con seguidores, sabiendo cómo son...


----------



## Ele_SD (21 Jun 2019)

josemanucaste dijo:


> Si váis a su perfil subió un video de su viaje. Hay un pequeño fragmento en bikini.




Deja ya de ladrillear sobre esa don nadie porque a la mayoría nos importa menos que 1 piedra,, tú quién eres? su asesor pajafantas ladilla o su reportero baboso que da las noticias de la niñata en hora punta? piérdete


----------



## josemanucaste (22 Jun 2019)

pk13az dijo:


> Deja ya de ladrillear sobre esa don nadie porque a la mayoría nos importa menos que 1 piedra,, tú quién eres? su asesor pajafantas ladilla o su reportero baboso que da las noticias de la niñata en hora punta? piérdete



OK. Os pido disculpas. No publicaré nada más.


----------



## josemanucaste (13 Jul 2019)

Rosalía: una fan crea la versión rusa de Malamente


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (19 Jul 2019)

josemanucaste dijo:


> Rosalía: una fan crea la versión rusa de Malamente



Eso he visto ahora, y nadie ha resubido el hilo para poner el vídeo... Este foro ya no es lo que era...


----------



## josemanucaste (30 Jul 2019)

Es que se quejan, ¿no lo ves?. 
Lo último que sé de ella es que está asistiendo a clases de radio, sigue con el curso de ruso, y los covers están teniendo bastante éxito. Hablaron de ella en la TV en España. Y tiene muchísimas visitas, ¿creéis que puede estar manipulado?.

Algo que me han dicho es que igual se muda a Valencia con la familia. En sus publicaciones se ve que están de mudanza, pero no ha confirmado nada. Ya estuvo ella preguntando por zonas de Valencia donde alquilar un piso. Quizás sea para unos días de vacaciones, pero... han cerrado su negocio en Almaty, vendieron los muebles y van a seguir solo en modo online. Quizás hayan decidido venirse a España a ver si aquí les funciona el Coaching??


----------



## josemanucaste (11 Ago 2019)

¿Alguien puede darme invitación para Forocoches? pregunto por si funciona...
Parece que allí están más activos, pero los foros están capados.


----------



## josemanucaste (3 Nov 2019)

Storie bailando sin sujetador frente al espejo. Subo una captura.


----------



## josemanucaste (16 Nov 2019)

Alissa haciendo Twerking en su cuenta de Instagram


----------



## Tagghino (16 Nov 2019)

josemanucaste dijo:


> Alissa haciendo Twerking en su cuenta de Instagram



Ha echado kilos en culo y piernas o así ha sido siempre?


----------



## allan smithee (16 Nov 2019)

Esta muchacha acaba mal. Tiene algo en los ojos que huele a noticia de sucesos....


----------



## josemanucaste (20 Nov 2019)

En un video muestra su agenda. Se ven sus anotaciones en ruso. Atención al último punto de la agenda.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (20 Nov 2019)

Es un demonio disfrazado de ángel. Pasando.


----------



## josemanucaste (2 Dic 2019)

Ahora está tratando de vender por 35 dólares un "curso de la inspiración". Y hay una cuenta en Instagram donde han publicado lo que tiene escrito en su agenda!! en una lista de propósitos para año nuevo tiene escrito "ganar 100.000 dólares".

Esta quiere hacer negocio con sus seguidores. De momento no lo está logrando. Si se hiciera un Patreon con fotos en bikini otro gallo cantaría.

En su último video de Youtube se queja de que la gente solo se interese por sus tetas (lo dice así, tal cual). Luego se pasa el día haciéndose selfies con escote... Id a dejar un comentario, está todo el mundo diciendo lo maravillosa que es, ni una crítica. Se ve que a medida que se publican, Alissa las borra.


----------



## josemanucaste (3 Dic 2019)

Lo del curso de la inspiración está aquí: curso de inspiración
Entrad y leed...
Yo he alucinado. ¿De qué va?


----------



## josemanucaste (16 Dic 2019)




----------



## Kotxineo (19 Dic 2019)

Pero Olag (?) le sigue dando caña?


----------



## klingsor (19 Dic 2019)

Don Procer.

Ya que es Vd. Miembro del Club.

Haga el muy Soberano Favor, de consultar a los que dominamos la cosa de "Fenómenos de 2° Orden"

Vd. verá, si quiere cabalgar solo, o tener un soporte. A su elección.

Por mi parte, le recomiendo MP, y ayuda de Paisano.

Es Ley.

Tá Vd. demasiado verde (cosa que envidio)

K.
Defender of The Faith


----------



## josemanucaste (20 Dic 2019)

Dicen que ahora tiene algo con Lolo Álvarez, guitarrista de Pablo Alborán


----------



## josemanucaste (20 Dic 2019)

A ver, doy detalles.

Alissa hizo unos videos en Youtube sobre motivación, cómo encontrar la inspiración, etc. Y una de sus técnicas es tener una libreta donde anota planes diarios, objetivos, etc. 

Enseñó la libreta en un video y de pasada se vio una página que pone "objetivos para 2020" (en ruso). Entre esos objetivos están: ganar 100.000 dólares, comprar un land rover... y en una línea pone "reunirme con Lolo Álvarez".

Y si váis al perfil de Instagram de Lolo, el día de su cumpleaños Alissa le dejó un comentario diciéndole que estaba muy feliz de haberle conocido, que es una persona muy bonita y muchos emoticonos de besos, etc. Lolo suele comentar y dar likes a las publicaciones de Alissa. Y ambos se siguen en Instagram.

De ahí el rumor. Pero solo es rumor. Que Lolo tiene 41 años y Alissa 23. Y además creo que Lolo está con una que estuvo en Mira quién baila, no recuerdo el nombre.

Alissa estuvo con Oleg al menos hasta el pasado Agosto. Desde entonces no se sabe nada. Alissa publica que no tiene novio y que no quiere tener novio hasta que no consiga independizarse. Pero claro, de lo que diga una tía a lo que realmente esté pasando...


----------



## Kotxineo (20 Dic 2019)

A la rusa la edad le importa una puta mierda. A mí me da que esta ha tragado más rabo que Carmen de Mairena.


----------



## josemanucaste (21 Dic 2019)

Aquí está la página de su agenda con sus objetivos para 2020. Si alguien sabe ruso o conoce a alguien que sepa ruso, que lo traduzca y lo ponga aquí, por favor.


----------



## josemanucaste (23 Dic 2019)

Comentario de Alissa el día del cumpleaños de Lolo Álvarez.


----------



## josemanucaste (31 Ene 2020)

Alissa pronto viajará a España unos días.


----------



## josemanucaste (2 Feb 2020)

En Abril Alissa viene a España. ¿Queréis saber la ciudad?...


----------



## josemanucaste (2 May 2020)

Ahora quiere vender sus propios trajes de baño.


----------



## unedfederico (2 May 2020)

Hazte rico y malote entonces, siempre estás a tiempo. Puedes hacer vídeos de conspiraciones terraplanistas y hombre-lagarto y sacarle el dinero a los ignorantes y analfabetos.


----------



## josemanucaste (3 May 2020)

Ahora Alissa vende un curso de ruso básico por 30 dólares. Dice que ya tiene 120 alumnos... 3600 dólares!!


----------



## -Aноñимо- (3 May 2020)

Milutin Paletović dijo:


> Tenia razon Aldono, a parte del infinito numero de admiradores que tiene, ella ya estara a la caza de un chico malote con pasta, como manda el principio de la hipergamia no se va ni a molestar en responder a mi mensaje ni con un "jiji gracias".
> 
> He fracasado.



¿Qué has aprendido tras estos cuatro años, amigo* PALETO*?


----------



## josemanucaste (5 May 2020)

baile frente al espejo sin sostén


----------



## josemanucaste (7 May 2020)

Hay rumores de que está buscando chalet con piscina en Marbella... nada confirmado, pero hay sospechas. Que quiere casa con piscina y cochazo si, pero que sea en Marbella está por confirmarse....


----------



## Von Riné (7 May 2020)

Milutin Paletović dijo:


> Ya no me gusta, está derroida y me parece una cursi de mierda sin estilo.
> 
> Ivette es mi nueva musa.



Donde esta el tema original en el que le escribiste a alysa?


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (7 May 2020)

-Anoñimo- dijo:


> ¿Qué has aprendido tras estos cuatro años, amigo* PALETO*?



Nada.


----------



## -Aноñимо- (7 May 2020)

Milutin Paletović dijo:


> Nada.



Así me gusta, bro. Sinceridad ante todo.


----------



## eltonelero (7 May 2020)

josemanucaste dijo:


> baile frente al espejo sin sostén



Que tiempos cuando parecía una inocente y candida rusita.

Ahora entre su carruseleo con el Lolo Alvarez, sus objetivos monetarios, esos bailes de putilla sexy con experiencia...... a estas alturas seguro que ya se ha hecho algún tatuaje.
No he mirado su canal pero mucho tiene que interpretar para seguir dando la imagen aun de vecinita de al lado con sus fans panchitos y beta-españoles.

p.s me acordaré siempre de su viaje intra-erasmus en Sevilla y como se la debió empotrar alguien allí, porque su siguiente publicación en instagram tenía la mirada de las milpollas.


----------



## josemanucaste (11 May 2020)

Texto de un seguidor de Alissa que hace dibujos sobre ella, le manda emails con poemas....
No es el único así, esto parece una secta:
_____
Soy un ermitaño, almenos eso dicen de mi, todo lo que se es por buscar el porque de todo, todo lo que nos rodea, pocos me entienden, por lo que tuve mucho tiempo conmigo mismo, traté de ser bueno, haciendo lo correcto moral,pero el resultado no valía lo suficiente a comparación con el daño que me hacía, acumulando eso malo dentro de mi, carismático educado, pero poco social siempre di y recibí mi misma hipocresía, porque todos somos animales egoístas unos más que otros, valorando a mi familia siempre, perdía la motivación, crisis existencial me destrozaban mientras buscaba respuestas en la oscuridad, tanta maldad queriendo solucionar todos los problemas de este mundo, solo para eso soy bueno, pero trataba de mantener el equilibrio y mi vida, por mi familia o tenía dos opciones dejarme marchitar cavando mi tumba o entregarme a esa fuerza que salvaría la humanidad, la justicia dejaría de ser ciega, por lo que muchos inocentes pagaran por igual, siempre fue más probable desaparecer, pero
cuando estaba al punto de terminar mi obra, apareció eso que tu y yo tenemos en común, como un mensaje que el universo esperaba por darme en el momento indicado, créeme que no me agradan las rubias, ni mucho menos las personalidades de mujeres bellas pero cuando la vi fue como abrir los ojos, cuándo nunca lo había hecho, con ella pude interactuar con mi humanidad, ella es la representación de la vida en la tierra por la cual yo me sacrificó, el universo me daría respuestas a través de ella, la respuesta que me hace falta, respuesta que solo esta en ella, o almenos eso sentí, en fin, se como destruir toda la sociedad, igualmente salvarla, pretendo llegar a esa conclusión frente a ella algún día, no lo tomes a mal trata de pensar en mi posición, no se si soy héroe, villano o un idiota con delirios de grandeza...estoy loco pero creo que es lo único correcto que debo hacer en mi existencia, desde entonces le he escrito y dibujado porque realmente inspira aunque ella sea un papel a
medio escribir y algunos borrones, es alguien que quiere ser feliz. Siento que su respuesta será ...lo sabrás algún día
______


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (11 May 2020)

Debería EJERCER y dejarse de cursillitos. Su clientela sería infinita.


----------



## josemanucaste (17 May 2020)

Alissa promete subir contenido todos los días de Lunes a Sábado: recetas de cocina y clases de Ruso.


----------



## josemanucaste (18 May 2020)

Alissa real, sin filtros, push-ups ni poses.


----------



## josemanucaste (17 Jun 2020)

una clase de "Ruso"

Se ve que lo de Pablo Alborán la ha afectado jejejeje


----------



## vurvujo (25 Jun 2020)

buen par!


----------



## Niño Dios (25 Jun 2020)




----------



## Niño Dios (25 Jun 2020)




----------



## josemanucaste (19 Jul 2020)

Join the alissa strekozova 2 Discord Server!


----------



## -Aноñимо- (20 Jul 2020)

josemanucaste dijo:


> Join the alissa strekozova 2 Discord Server!




Qué pesada eres, joder.

*Пошла вон на хуй блядь!!*


----------



## josemanucaste (31 Oct 2020)




----------



## josemanucaste (2 Nov 2020)




----------



## Y 32 MÁS (2 Nov 2020)

debería *EJERCER*


----------



## josemanucaste (4 Nov 2020)

Se está soltando poco a poco


----------



## josemanucaste (4 Nov 2020)

Bikini


----------



## Posadagarcia (24 Sep 2021)




----------



## Posadagarcia (24 Sep 2021)

Foto de ella con oleg 
Lo de Lolo alvarez creo que ella lo acepta como un amigo para ella poder hagarrar fama o subir en materia musical


----------



## Giles Amaury (24 Sep 2021)

Posadagarcia dijo:


>



Atención que tenemos una imagen de @Paletik "Paletov" Pasha tras ver esa foto:


----------



## Posadagarcia (11 Dic 2021)

josemanucaste dijo:


> Comentario de Alissa el día del cumpleaños de Lolo Álvarez.



Amigo en dónde está ese comentario?


----------



## Posadagarcia (27 Dic 2021)

Posadagarcia dijo:


> Amigo en dónde está ese comentario?


----------



## hartman (27 Dic 2021)

el paleto esta buscando mozas otomanicas.


----------



## Posadagarcia (31 Mar 2022)

Y el berzotas baquiano H lo entiende perfectamente y lo busca en su asno


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (31 Mar 2022)

¿Alisa qué posicionamiento tendrá en la guerra de Ucrania?

Si no recuerdo mal, ella era una colona rusa viviendo en Kazajistán, así que no me extrañaría que sea follaputin a muerte, porque los colonos suelen transformar el miedo a ser expulsados en acusaciones de "nazi", "nazi", "nazi" a diestro y siniestro.

@Paletik "Paletov" Pasha


----------

